#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-30
<samaclacda> hi, minh dung lenh sudo yum install clonezilla trong fedora nhung no' ko work. can some1 help pls
<samaclacda> hi wll
<samaclacda> hi all*
<samaclacda> su -i
<samaclacda> yum install
<vubuntor035> hwllp
<vubuntor035> co ai da chan trang web tren ipcop chua nhi
<nobawk> .g clonezilla fedora
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/download-linux-clonezilla-to-clone-system.html
<bksupybot> Title: Clonezilla Ghost Like Linux Partition or Disk Clone Software (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<vubuntor634> ở HN có ai nhận cài Ubuntu không nhỉ?
<vubuntor556> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor556> ban nen tu cai di chu
<vubuntor556> de ma
<vubuntor634> mình đã tự cài bằng wubi rồi
<vubuntor556> cho minh hoi: tai sao sau khi cai kieu go ibus vao thi may minh khong the cai them duoc cai gi nua
<vubuntor634> Đã OK nhưng giờ muốn cài bản dùng ổn định
<vubuntor556> khong, cai chinh thuc vao may luon a
<vubuntor556> dung dung wubi vi no chay khong het cong xuat cua may
<vubuntor556> va chay cham lam
<vubuntor634> Mình muốn cài chính thức vào máy mà
<vubuntor556> u vay dau ten ban phai phan vung o dia di cai da
<vubuntor556> tao ra mot o dia trong dung luong tuy y > 10Gb
<vubuntor556> cho tien
<vubuntor634> Tạo ổ đĩa mình làm được, mình tạo hẳn 1 ổ 30G rồi
<vubuntor556> ok
<vubuntor556> ban ghi mot dia ubunu 11.04 moi nhat
<vubuntor556> vao
<vubuntor556> thuc ra cai ubuntu ban moi de hon ngay sua rat nhieu
<vubuntor556> truoc day tu thoi 9. toi 11. co khac nhieu
<vubuntor556> cang ve sau cang tien
<vubuntor634> xong sao nữa bạn?
<vubuntor820> alo có ai online k ?
<vubuntor820> ae cho hỏi có cách nào vào mạng 3g vịt teo ổn định mà ít tiền k0 ạ ? e tức quá
<vubuntor820> alo có ở đây k ?
<vubuntor715> hj
<vubuntor715> em đang dung window 7
<vubuntor715> nếu em tai fedora 15 về chay file iso trong window 7 cài lên 1 ổ trồng 20G
<vubuntor715> liệu  em có dùng fedora 15 ve window 7 dduoc k?
<rmrf> excrypf_:
<vubuntor277> tui bi mat thanh taskbar o phia ben trai man hinh, sau khi custom lai icon
<vubuntor277> ai giup voi
<vubuntor277> tui moi cai la ubuntu 11.04
<lmq2401> vubuntor277: dùng giao diện gì vậy
<vubuntor291> Cho em hỏi khi em đánh dấu vào allow executing file as program thì nó biến mất làm sao đây?
<vubuntor604> alo
<vubuntor604> có ai ko
<lmq2401> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor604> hello
<vubuntor604> hello
<vubuntor604> hello
<jcisio> chào
<vubuntor604> jcisio oi
<vubuntor604> cho minh hoi chut
<jcisio> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor604> mình mount 1 sda có dạng lvm vào /mnt
<vubuntor604> mà nó báo lỗi
<vubuntor604> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<codai2810> .g you must specify the filesystem type mount
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/having-problems-mounting-hd-mount-you-must-specify-the-filesystem-type-188956/
<bksupybot> Title: Having problems mounting hd. (mount: you must specify the filesystem type) (at www.linuxquestions.org)
<vubuntor146> các anh ơi giúp em với
<vubuntor146> thày cho em 1 câu mai phải nộp
<vubuntor146> mà em nghĩ mãi ko ra
<vubuntor146> các anh ai biết giúp em
<vubuntor146> câu hoi?
<vubuntor146> hãy tạo một biến thư mục chứa giá trị thư mục hiện hành
<CoconutCrab> pwd?
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor146> đấy là xem đường dẫn thư mục hiện hành rồi a.,
<nobawk> gán output của nó vào biến?
<vubuntor146> đây bảo tạo biến để chứa(lưu) các giá trị của thư mục hh
<jcisio> export ten_bien=`cau lenh`
<vubuntor146> anh jcisio viết rõ cho em với
<nobawk> sao lại giải luôn cho bợn ấy thế
<vubuntor146> em mới học ak:(
<vubuntor146> em mới học a.
<jcisio> viet nhu vay ma chua ro thi chiu
<vubuntor146> anh chỉ cho em đi làm ơn
<vubuntor146> cau lenh
<vubuntor146> ?
<jcisio> moi hoc thi di hoi thay di, cau hoi kho qua ko tra loi dc
<nobawk> .g variable bash for beginer
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/
<bksupybot> Title: Bash Guide for Beginners (at tldp.org)
<vubuntor146> hix
<vubuntor146> giờ đọc cái này chắc ko kịp hiểu để làm mất:((
<jcisio> cai nay co kha hon ko?
<jcisio> .g bash assign variable command output
<bkphenny> jcisio: http://desk.stinkpot.org:8080/tricks/index.php/2007/01/assign-output-of-shell-command-to-variable-in-bash/
<nobawk> .g variable subsitution bash
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/commandsub.html
<bksupybot> Title: Command Substitution (at tldp.org)
<vubuntor146> đầu óc nông cạn đọc mà hok hỉu:((
<nobawk> ok, vậy thôi khỏi phải đọc :))
<vubuntor146> em đọc hết mấy tờ giấy ông thày cho
<vubuntor146> mà ko có cái hàm export
<vubuntor146> hay output j:(
<nobawk> ok, vậy bảo thầy em ko biết làm
<jcisio> export là cua bash, ko dung cung ko sao
<nobawk> thầy chỉ cho em
<nobawk> thế là xong :))
<vubuntor146> 0 điểm liền:((
<vubuntor146> cho em mấy tờ giấy kêu về tự học:(
<jcisio> thay ten gi, day o dau ?
<vubuntor146> nói mấy anh sao biết đc:(
<nobawk> sv 0 điểm thì cũng có 1 phần trách nhiệm ở thầy
<nobawk> chứ đâu có phải độc ở SV đâu :))
<vubuntor146> dùng lệnh gì cơ bản để thực hiện đc bài này a.
<vubuntor146> để em google tìm nghiên cứu:(
<jcisio> may anh o day ko biet thay em ha?
<nobawk> pwd
<jcisio> em cung ko biet dap an bai tap nay dc dau :))
<jcisio> <vubuntor146> đấy là xem đường dẫn thư mục hiện hành rồi a.,
<nobawk> tất nhiên ko chỉ hết he he
<nobawk> tạo 1 biến để chứa đường dẫn thư mục hiện hành, h có đường dẫn rồi, chứa thế nào thì bạn kia tự xử thôi :))
<vubuntor146> pwd em biết xem thư mục hiện hành
<vubuntor146> nhưng muốn giải bài này
<vubuntor146> hướng làm như nào a.
<nobawk> hướng là chứa đường dẫn vào biến :))
<vubuntor146> ý tưởng(giải thuật) :(
<nobawk> chả có giả thuật mẹ gì
<vubuntor146> em tưởng phải lưu theo mảng giống lập trình cơ=))
<nobawk> sao cứ phải nghĩ nó phức tạp
<nobawk> trong khi tài liệu thì đưa hết cho rồi :))
<CoconutCrab> man
<CoconutCrab> D:
<nobawk> đọc xong man chắc lăn ra chết :))
<CoconutCrab> man / <sumthing> q
<CoconutCrab> :3
<nobawk> vấn đề là có những thứ mình ko nhớ keyword hoặc cái mà mình nghĩ là keyword lại được dùng = 1 từ khác :))
<CoconutCrab> -> plan B
<CoconutCrab> :3
<CoconutCrab> google it D:
<CoconutCrab> -> plan C
<nobawk> plan c là gì
<CoconutCrab> đi h
<CoconutCrab> ỏi
<jcisio> vubuntor146, biet lenh echo dung de lam gi ko?
<CoconutCrab> :))
<vubuntor146> biết ạ
<vubuntor146> để in ^^
<jcisio> in cai gi
<vubuntor146> in lên màn hình
<jcisio> in :(
<jcisio> thoi ke
<jcisio> jcisio=`echo "bimat"`;echo "Chao $jcisio";
<vubuntor146> in hay xem j đó
<vubuntor146> đại lọa là vậy:(
<CoconutCrab> echo là tiếng vọng
<CoconutCrab> là lá l
<vubuntor146> mình dùng
<vubuntor146> $new=`echo $pwd`; hả anh
<vubuntor146> nội dung thư mục hiện hành
<nobawk> lolz
<nobawk> pwd khác echo chỗ nào
<vubuntor146> pwd xem thư mục hh
<nobawk> echo $pwd có ý nghĩa gì?
<vubuntor146> $echo $pwd
<nobawk> có cả $echo $pwd hả :(
<vubuntor146> em hok biết
<jcisio> $pwd la cai gi vay?
<vubuntor146> mấy tờ giấy ghi là để in nội dung biến pwd
<nobawk> vubuntor146: echo $HOME
<vubuntor146> dùng lênh echo@@
<jcisio> bien pwd o dau ra vay?
<nobawk> vubuntor146: nó ra cái gì?
<nobawk> a="fuck you"
<nobawk> echo $a
<nobawk> nó ra cái gì?
<vubuntor146> fuckyou
<CoconutCrab> what?
<nobawk> thế a="fuck you" là cái gì?
<vubuntor146> @@
<vubuntor146> biến a gán giá trị ....
<nobawk> thế a=`echo $HOME`
<nobawk> là cái gì?
<vubuntor146> nội dung thư mục chủ
<vubuntor146> được lưu vào biến a
<nobawk> a=$HOME có khác gì ko?
<vubuntor146> theo em thì ko:(
<nobawk> rõ ràng 2 cái nhìn khác nhau :))
<nobawk> a=`echo $HOME` và a=$HOME :))
<vubuntor146> vì biến HOME là biến môi trường
<nobawk> h ko dùng lệnh echo nữa
<vubuntor146> em nghĩ nó có giá trị
<nobawk> dùng lệnh khác
<nobawk> a=`ls`
<nobawk> echo $a
<vubuntor146> liet ke
<nobawk> có khác ls ko?
<vubuntor146> ko a.
<nobawk> thế a=`ls` làm cái gì?
<vubuntor146> em ko hiểu ý của anh a.
<nobawk> a=`ls`
<nobawk> echo $a ko khác gì lệnh ls
<nobawk> vậy a=`ls` làm cái gì
 * CoconutCrab thò đầu ra thấy nobawk kiên nhẫn vãi :3
<nobawk> cũng như a=`echo $HOME` làm cái gì :))
 * nobawk thôi chuồn
<CoconutCrab> nhớ trả học phí cho nobawk nhá
<vubuntor146> ờ ha
<nobawk> hết h tán phét
<nobawk> đến h quay trở lại với thực tại đau thương
 * nobawk vừa mù vừa điếc
<vubuntor146> $HOME cho xong nhỉ:(
 * CoconutCrab sống trên mây D: 
<nobawk> chuyên gia vào
 * nobawk cúi đầu chào chuyên gia
<vubuntor146> nhưng em thấy đề bài hỏi tạo biến lưu giá trị thư mục hh
<nobawk> hờ hờ
<nobawk> pwd
<vubuntor146> hjx chăc đập đầu vào tường mất
<jcisio> vubuntor146, hoc lop may roi ?
<jcisio> de co phuong phap su pham phu hop
<nobawk> jcisio: chắc phải đại học năm mấy rồi ấy chứ
<nobawk> lời giải ngay trước mắt mà ko nhìn ra :))
<vubuntor146> em hiểu rồi
<vubuntor146> nhwung muốn lưu vào 1 biến khác ý
<vubuntor146> tại đề bài nó yêu cầu
<vubuntor146> chứ xem nội dung em $pwd :(
<nobawk> cái quan trọng là hiểu a=`ls` nó làm gì
<jcisio> em chang hieu cai gi dau, dung tu tin qua
<vubuntor146> em hiểu rồi cảm ơn 2 anh nhiều
<nobawk> tự tin ghê :3
<jcisio> chua thay co gi chung to la em hieu ca
<jcisio> hieu gi noi thu coi
<vubuntor146> a=`$pwd`
<vubuntor146> khởi tạo biến a
<nobawk> đó hiểu rồi là thế đó :3
<vubuntor146> gán giá trị thư mục hh a.
<nobawk> $pwd và pwd khác nhau chỗ nào?
<vubuntor146> pwd xem đường dẫn a.
<vubuntor146> $pwd xem nội dung
<nobawk> ko hỏi nó làm gì
<nobawk> về bản chất nó là cái gì
<nobawk> lolz
<vubuntor146> em thấy trong giáy ghi vậy@@
<nobawk> vãi
<vubuntor146> =))
<nobawk> .g bash for beginner
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/
<bksupybot> Title: Bash Guide for Beginners (at tldp.org)
<nobawk> thôi đọc cái đó đi
<vubuntor146> đọc mục nào a.
<vubuntor146> anh chỉ em, đọc đoạn nào
<nobawk> variable
<nobawk> và phần shell expansion (mục command subsitution)
<nobawk> 3.4.5
<nobawk> đọc cái này nữa nè
<nobawk> .g command subsitution bash
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/commandsub.html
<bksupybot> Title: Command Substitution (at tldp.org)
<vubuntor146> sau 1 hồi đọc
<vubuntor146> xem ra ko khả quan đc mấy:(
<vubuntor191> có bác nào ko nhỉ
<vubuntor191> cho e ask 1 chút với
<jcisio> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<nobawk> vubuntor146: ờ, ngay trước mắt mà ko nhìn ra
<nobawk> vubuntor146: nó mới khổ :))
<vubuntor191> nob oi
<vubuntor191> cho hỏi chút với
<nobawk> còn nói toẹt ra rồi mà ko hiểu thì chịu :D
 * nobawk ko biết gì (thế nên lấy tên là noob)
<vubuntor191> cho mình hỏi là
<vubuntor191> mình có 1 máy server ubuntu
<vubuntor191> trong fan ổ đĩa
<vubuntor191> mình có 1 partition kiểu lvm
<vubuntor191> mình muốn mount par đó lên để chép du liệu
<vubuntor191> mà khi mình đánh lệnh mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<vubuntor191> thì nó báo lỗi
<nobawk> lvm thì đâu có mount thế được :3
<vubuntor191> ah vay mount ntn vay
<vubuntor191> chỉ mình với
<nobawk> vubuntor191: ls /dev/mapper
<nobawk> vubuntor191: nó ra cái gì?
<vubuntor191> và giải thích lun nhé
<vubuntor191> control
<nobawk> mỗi thế thôi hả?
<vubuntor191> uh
<nobawk> thế thì phải cài cái gì gì vào
<nobawk> .g lvm ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.davelachapelle.ca/guides/ubuntu-lvm-guide/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu LVM Guide - Dave Lachapelle (at www.davelachapelle.ca)
<vubuntor191> theo cái link này hả bạn
<nobawk> vubuntor191: sudo fdisk -l nó ra cái gì?
<nobawk> vubuntor191: đừng làm theo nó
<vubuntor191> nó có sda1 để chứa /
<nobawk> ko hiện cái gì nữa?
<vubuntor191> sda2 là phần extend
<nobawk> vubuntor191: cài cái lvm2 vào
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor191
<ubot2> vubuntor191: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor191> nó ko hiện link
<nobawk> ko hiện ra link là sao?
<vubuntor191> ko hien ra link de mình copy link vào đây
<vubuntor191> mình phải chọn phần syntax
<nobawk> ấn paste chưa?
<vubuntor191> là gì để có link
<nobawk> ấn paste
<nobawk> điền tên vào chỗ name
<nobawk> thôi bỏ lvm đi :3
<vubuntor191> ấn rồi nó ra trang có phần click  download text gì đó
<vubuntor191> download as text
<nobawk> ko nhìn thấy link à
<nobawk> thôi thế bỏ qua đi
<vubuntor191> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614931/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor191> chắc cái này à
<vubuntor191> bạn coi thử
<vubuntor191> bi h mình muốn mount phần par lvm lên
<vubuntor191> để copy dữ liệu
<vubuntor191> mà mount ko dc
<nobawk> cài lvm2 vào
<nobawk> cấu hình lvm2
<nobawk> rồi reboot
<nobawk> rồi mount /dev/mapper/lvm-label /mnt
<nobawk> that's all
<vubuntor191> phải reboot server àh
<nobawk> ko reboot thì start cái dịch vụ gì gì đó :))
<nobawk> nói chung ls /dev/mapper/ thấy nó thì mount được :D
<vubuntor191> phai cấu hình lvm2 nua ah
<nobawk> ko nhớ là mặc định cái filter có sda chưa :D
<nobawk> thôi cài xong chạy
<nobawk> sudo vgscan
<nobawk> nó ra cái group là chắc được rồi :3
<vubuntor191> mình gõ apt-get install lvm2
<vubuntor191> nó chạy 1 lúc rồi dừng
<vubuntor191> gõ service lvm2 start
<vubuntor191> thì ko có service đó
<nobawk> sudo vgscan?
<vubuntor191> no volum group found
<vubuntor191> chac do chua cài dc lvm2
<nobawk> thôi vất ubuntu đi
<nobawk> cài centos, hay fedora, hay redhat có luôn đỡ phải xoắn :3
<vubuntor191> hix nó có sẵn rồi đang chạy
<vubuntor191> ko cài lại dc
<vubuntor191> mình cũng gà linux
<vubuntor191> mình apt-get install lvm2 rồi
<vubuntor191> mà ko bít nó cài dc chưa ta
<nobawk> sudo apt-get install lvm2
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor191
<ubot2> vubuntor191: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor191> à cài rồi
<vubuntor191> nhưng start nó ntn
<vubuntor191> mình ko bít tên nó
<vubuntor191> service lvm2 start
<vubuntor191> thì nó báo ko bít service
<nobawk> sudo modprobe dm-mod
<nobawk> có báo gì ko?
<vubuntor191> ko bạn
<nobawk> ls /dev/mapper/
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor191
<ubot2> vubuntor191: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor191> vẫn chỉ ra control
<vubuntor191> chắc chưa start dich vụ đó lên
<nobawk> ờ thế chịu
<vubuntor191> kiểm tra dich vu start hay chua dung lenh ji wen roi nhỉ
<nobawk> ko dùng ubuntu ko rõ nó nhét cái device vào đâu :3
<vubuntor191> lệnh xem các dich vu cài trong máy
<nobawk> vubuntor191: sudo vgscan có ra cái gì ko?
<nobawk> sudo /etc/init.d/lvm2 start?
<vubuntor191> no volume group found
<nobawk> chắc ko cần start cái gì cả :3
<vubuntor191> ko có lvm2 trong đó
<vubuntor191> -bash: /etc/init.d/lvm2: No such file or directory
<zj3t3mju> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/i386/lvm2/filelist
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu -- Filelist of package lvm2/natty/i386 (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor191> hix h sao làm dc nhỉ
<nobawk> reboot?
<vubuntor191> restart server à
<nobawk> who knows :))
 * nobawk thấy server thì ko nên dùng ubuntu
<vubuntor191> fedora tốt nhất à
<vubuntor191> hay centos
<nobawk> reboot chắc có mấy cái rule của thằng udev được apply :3
<vubuntor191> hix
<vubuntor191> vay de thu restart
<nobawk> và sửa lại filter cho đúng trong /etc/lvm/lvm.conf cho đúng
<vubuntor191> sửa lại ntn vay bạn
<vubuntor191> mình vi ra 1 đống
<nobawk> cái dòng filter phải thêm để nó filter cả sda
<vubuntor191> filter = [ "a/.*/" ]
<vubuntor191> mình thấy nó thế này
<vubuntor191> sửa ntn bạn
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> filter = [ "a|/dev/[sh]d[ab]|", "r/.*/" ]
<nobawk> hoặc thế này chuẩn hơn
<nobawk> filter = [ "a|/dev/sd[ab]|", "r/.*/" ]
<vubuntor191> oki de mình sửa lại thử
<vubuntor191> sửa xong rồi thì mình test sao nhỉ
<vubuntor191> vgscan vẩn ko ra
<nobawk> reboot
<vubuntor191> hix cha le lai restart server
<vubuntor191> sao ko thấy file chạy của nó đâu nhỉ
<vubuntor191> hoặc tên service
<vubuntor191> de mình restart
<nobawk> udev?
<vubuntor191> danh lenh udev ha bạn
<nobawk> service
<nobawk> thôi reboot đi
 * nobawk ko dùng ubuntu nên ko biết :))
<vubuntor191> hix mình cũng gà linux
<vubuntor191> xài cái này khổ thiệt
 * lmq2401 khoái những câu như câu mà vubuntor191 vừa nói
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor191> :D
 * lmq2401 đang chờ vubuntor191 nói câu tiếp theo
<vubuntor191> jeje
<vubuntor191> cứ window mà tiến àh
<vubuntor191> :D
<vubuntor191> click và click
<nobawk> yeah
<nobawk> rm -rf /*
<vubuntor191> ax
<vubuntor191> xúi dại àh
<vubuntor191> hix restart lại rồi
<vubuntor191> h làm gì nhỉ nob
<vubuntor191> pvscan ko thấy
<vubuntor191> vgscan cũng ko
<nobawk> ls /dev/mapper
<vubuntor191> van ko co ji
<vubuntor191> hix
<nobawk> hmmm
<nobawk> tạo cái lvm partition ở đâu vậy?
<vubuntor191> à là thế này
<vubuntor191> mới đầu mình bỏ đĩa chia partition làm 2
<vubuntor191> phần lúc chia linux thì 1 phần là /
<vubuntor191> 1 phần swap
<vubuntor191> còn 1 phần còn lại là để loại lvm
<vubuntor191> mình cài xong ubuntu rồi
<vubuntor191> h muốn mount cái phần lvm kia lên để chép du lieu
<vubuntor146> cac anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor146> có ai jup em với ko:(
<lmq2401> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<jcisio> co minh giup ne
<jcisio> ban muon hoc boi fai ko ne?
<vubuntor146> @
<jcisio> hay la hoc nau mon ga kho gung?
<vubuntor146> em đọc mãi
<vubuntor146> mà vẫn chưa hiểu
<vubuntor146> tao biến thư mục chứa giá trị của thư mục hiện hành
<vubuntor146> ko có ai giúp em ak
<jcisio> huhu co ai giup em hack Google ko :((
<jcisio> ko ai giup ah ak :(
<vubuntor146> hướng dẫn giúp em làm bài này với làm ơn : "tạo biến thư mục chứa giá trị của thư mục hiện hành"
<lmq2401> học làm sao mà bây giờ lại hỏi
<vubuntor146> em mới học mà mai phải trả lời rùi
<vubuntor146> em đọc mãi mà vẫn ko làm đc
<vubuntor146> anh giúp em với
<lmq2401> chỉ giỏi chém chứ không giỏi giúp...>:-)
<lmq2401> http://ipmac.vn/forum/showthread.php?t=6953
<lmq2401> đọc bài này xem có dễ hiểu hơn không
<vubuntor146> em đọc rồi ak
<vubuntor146> mà vẫn bó tay
<vubuntor146> có anh nào giúp em câu này
<vubuntor146> tạo biến thư mục chứa giá trị thư mục hiện hành?
<jcisio> de ot
<jcisio> lam bai nay truoc di: tao bien chua danh sach cac file trong thu muc hien hanh
<vubuntor146> làm đc bài anh nói thì em đã ko phải hỏi=))
<vubuntor146> 2 câu là 1 mà:(
<vubuntor146> anh ơi làm sao để lấy đc ds các file trong thư mục hh a,
<vubuntor146> cho em hỏi làm sao lấy giá trị của thư mục hiện hành ạ
<jcisio> bai do ma ko lam dc ?
<jcisio> luc nay co nobawk chi cho roi ma
<jcisio> vubuntor146, noi chung em ko hieu thi di hoi thay, chu co dap an cung vo ich
<vubuntor146> anh ý có chỉ đâu
<vubuntor146> đưa em mấy web toàn tiếng anh:(
<vubuntor146> đọc hok hiểu
<vubuntor146> anh giúp em đi anh
<vubuntor146> em chỉ cần đáp án thui mong anh cho em với
<CoconutCrab> nghe phản giáo dục q
<CoconutCrab> uá
<lmq2401> chỉ đại cho người ta đi
<vubuntor146> phản j a.
<lmq2401> thấy chờ đợi nài nỉ tội nghiệp ghê
<CoconutCrab> chỉ 1 người tức là sẽ phải chỉ cho hàng ngàn người còn lại
<vubuntor146> :(
<vubuntor146> em hỏi suốt ngày rùi ak?
<lmq2401> vậy thì bắt vubuntor146 sau khi được chỉ phải có trách nhiệm chỉ lại cho những người khác
<vubuntor146> ai cũng cho giáo trình toàn tiếng anh
<CoconutCrab> ồ yên tâm đi
<vubuntor146> đọc mãi ko hiểu khổ quá
<CoconutCrab> có người vào đây hỏi suốt 1 tháng cơ
<CoconutCrab> chứ không phải 1 2 ngày đâu
 * lmq2401 thấy rằng đừng nên học gì cho nhiều mà hãy học tiếng Anh cho tốt!
<vubuntor146> các anh chỉ em hướng làm đc ko
<vubuntor146> chứ chẳng ai giúp gì mà toàn thấy chỉ trích :(
<lmq2401> ai chỉ giùm đi
<CoconutCrab> tài liệu không phải hướng làm hử?
 * lmq2401 cảm thấy cắn rứt lương tâm rồi
<vubuntor146> em đọc rùi mà viết anh nobakw bao sai
<zj3t3mju> 8-x
<vubuntor146> tài liệu ghi muốn xem nội dung thư mục hh
<vubuntor146> xài echo $pwd
<CoconutCrab>  lol.......
<vubuntor146> :(
<CoconutCrab> khái niệm cơ bản của shell biết gì chưa vậy?
<vubuntor146> biết chút chút a.
<CoconutCrab> chút chút là chưa đủ, đọc giáo trình của thầy đi
<lmq2401> biết gì? biết rằng "shell nghĩa là cái vỏ" hả?
<vubuntor146> giáo trình vài tờ giấy ak
<CoconutCrab> thế thì phàn nàn với ông thầy á
<CoconutCrab> chứ vô đây hỏi bài thì vài bữa lại có 1 bạn vào hỏi
<CoconutCrab> có bạn còn hỏi luôn cả bài tập lớn,
<CoconutCrab> trợ giúp thông thường thì được, chứ lại còn kiêm cả bồi dưỡng kiến thức cho sv nữa thì ubuntu-vn loạn rồi
<vubuntor146> em làm vậy có đúng ko
<vubuntor146> luugt=$pwd
<vubuntor146> ?
<CoconutCrab> thử đi biết ngay là đúng hay không
<vubuntor146> máy em bị hỏng đang xài máy thằng bạn ko có ubuntu
<vubuntor146> thế mới khổ:(
<lmq2401> Bị hỏng vì cài Ubuntu à? :))
<vubuntor146> em cắm máy nhiều quá bị hỏng:))
<vubuntor983> em định dùng empathy để chat irc
<CoconutCrab> .g jslinux
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<bksupybot> Title: Javascript PC Emulator (at bellard.org)
<CoconutCrab> vào đấy mà th
<CoconutCrab> á»­
<vubuntor146> sao ko viết vô đc hả anh
 * _Tux_ lấy dùi chọc CoconutCrab 
<CoconutCrab> dùng FF 4 hay chrome mà vào
<CoconutCrab> _Tux_: wut?
<vubuntor146> em dùng chrome mà
<vubuntor146> @@
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: nay thức dữ vậy
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: mà sao nay hem đi ?
<CoconutCrab> uh h
<CoconutCrab> uh
 * CoconutCrab bận việc :3
<_Tux_> thằng Trung An nó chỉ đích danh mà
<_Tux_> :))
<CoconutCrab> mà cũng không ai gọi :3
<Gau> Xin Chao
 * CoconutCrab thấy ghi 02-06
<CoconutCrab> wut?
<vubuntor146> em xài chrome ko viết đc a.
<CoconutCrab> gõ vào đấy là được m
<vubuntor146> vô nó bắt dow 1 file về mà ko biết mở kiêu j
<vubuntor146> file vnlinux26
<vubuntor146> gõ vô web ko thấy j
<vubuntor146> anh ơi giúp em đi
 * lmq2401 vào thử bằng Chrome thì thấy gõ đều đều...
<vubuntor146> em vào ko gõ đc
<vubuntor146> bó tay thật
<vubuntor146> anh vào nó có bắt dowload ko a
<lmq2401> không
<vubuntor146> mỗi lần vào nó lai hiện idm down file vmlinux26.bin
<_Tux_> vubuntor146: dùng Windows đi
<lmq2401> Đó là tính năng bắt link siêu việt của IDM!
 * lmq2401 thấy một tương lại sáng lạn cho những người cần hỗ trợ khi mà _Tux_ xuất hiện
 * _Tux_ thằng lmq2401 nói nhảm vãi mà ếu biết chán
 * lmq2401 có sở thích là nói nhảm và chém...
<vubuntor146> dùng window là sao a.,
<_Tux_> vubuntor146: khỏi bị vmlinux26.bin
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor146> làm gi có trình duyệt window ha anh@@
<_Tux_> vubuntor146: có mà
<_Tux_> mình mới lượm được hôm qua nè
<_Tux_> xài ngon nhắm
 * lmq2401 thấy _Tux_ thường hướng dẫn tận tình cho mọi người...chuyển qua Windows
<vubuntor146> anh chỉ em cách làm đi
<_Tux_> ra hàng mua đĩa Windows về
<vubuntor146> hjx hỏi suốt từ chiều đến giờ mà vẫn chả ai giúp
<_Tux_> format hết HDD
<_Tux_> rùi cài là xong
<vubuntor146> hok
<vubuntor146> em muốn hỏi bài cơ
<vubuntor146> mà máy em bị hư ko chạy đc bài
<vubuntor146> đang xài máy bạn
<vubuntor146> tạo biến thư mục chứa giá trị thư mục hiện hành
<vubuntor146> mà em xài luugt=$pwd
<lmq2401> nói chuyện gì mà như con gái vậy "ứ ứ, em muốn hỏi bài cơ!"
<vubuntor146> ko biết ra j`
<vubuntor146> ^^!
<_Tux_> vubuntor146: hỏi bài tập shell à
<vubuntor146> da.
<vubuntor146> em hỏi từ chiều mong mấy anh hướng dẫn
<vubuntor146> mà các anh toàn đưa giáo trình tiếng anh:(
<vubuntor146> em tiếng anh dốt nên ko hiểu lắm:((
<_Tux_> vubuntor146: người ta đưa giáo trình là may đấy
 * _Tux_ kiên quyết ếu giúp SV loại này !
<vubuntor146> dạ thôi em đi ngủ bb các anh.
<vubuntor942> l
<vubuntor942> a
#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-31
<vubuntor325> hello
<vubuntor043> cho em hỏi ngoài cách refresh bằng f5 trên ubuntu thì còn cách nào khác nửa không
<hungnv> hi các bạn
<vubuntor502> lạ rứa
<vubuntor502> sao bên #vithon cũng có nick tên là nobawk bên này cũng có nhỉ
<vubuntor502> nick này nổi vậy sao?
<vubuntor502> ho
<Guest16814> ?
<vubuntor990> cho em hoi chut
<vubuntor990> phan "Main Group" trong phan "Change Advanced User Settings" de lam gi vay
<vubuntor990> em khong hieu cac gia tri trong "Main Group" ay co y nghia gi
<vubuntor990> anh nao tra loi giup em voi .
<vubuntor990> ?
<vubuntor990> help me
<vubuntor945> xin chào. mình đọc bài viết này     http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=15748
<bksupybot> Title: [HOT HOT] Nguyên nhân của hiện tượng nóng máy, hao pin - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor945> sau khi gõ lệnh   sudo acpidump -t -d -o foo.dsdt > foo.asl
<vubuntor945> thi file  File foo.dsdt trắng tinh như vậy mình đang gặp vấn để gì
<vubuntor005> xin chào
<vubuntor390> xin chaof
<vubuntor903> tôi muốn remove ubuntu 11.04 cài đặt song song với win 7 thì làm thế nào, ai giúp với
<vubuntor903> tui cài đặt qua usb
<link> vubuntor903: ban cai qua wubi hay cai truc tiep?
<vubuntor903> tui cài trực tiếp qua usb
<vubuntor903> thank tui đã remove được rùi, dùng công cụ easyBCD
<vubuntor546> có ai ở đây không e muốn hỏi tí về bản 11.04 với
<vubuntor546> nếu ai thấy tin nhắn của e thì trả lời cho e nhé, e cám ơn
<vubuntor546> hnay e mới update có mạng từ bản 10.10 lên 11.04 thì không vào được giao diện chỉ dùng đc các type khác như ấn alt+3 ,2, 4,5,6 ....
<vubuntor546> nhưng riêng alt+7 theo e biết trong 10.10 là vào giao diện Gnome thì không được
<vubuntor546> nếu ai thấy tin nhắn của e thì trả lời cho e nhé, e cám ơn
<vubuntor546> hnay e mới update có mạng từ bản 10.10 lên 11.04 thì không vào được giao diện chỉ dùng đc các type khác như ấn alt+3 ,2, 4,5,6 ....
<vubuntor546> nhưng riêng alt+7 theo e biết trong 10.10 là vào giao diện Gnome thì không được
<link> phai roi
<link> thong thuong co 6 console
<link> X se tu dong spawn vao cai thu 7
<link> ma X chua chay
<link> thi tat nhien alt+7 ko vao duoc roi
<vubuntor546> the a.
<vubuntor546> vay h e phai lam sao a.
<link> ban vao alt+f1
<vubuntor546> chỉ cần vậy thôi hả anh ??
<link> sau do login vao tai khoan
<link> roi chay thu startx
<link> xem no bao the nao
<vubuntor546> startx là gì ạ :|
<vubuntor546> e mới tập dùng
<vubuntor546> nên gà lắm
<link> tuc la go vao 'startx' ay
<vubuntor546> à
<link> uh
<link> xem no bao loi the nao?
<vubuntor546> vâg
<vubuntor546> e cám ơn anh
<vubuntor546> có gì tẹo e quay lại :D
<link> ui
<link> okay
<vubuntor173> a link oi
<vubuntor173> e vao danh startx xog
<vubuntor173> no bao kiem tra file log gi gi do
<vubuntor173> roi cuoi cung la ghi sever error
<link> dung roi
<link> server la X server
<vubuntor173> vag
<link> vi do hoa cua linux la mo hinh client server
<vubuntor173> vay h e phai sua? the nao a. :|
<link> ban kiem tra log cua X o trong /var/log/Xorg.n.log
<link> ban dung duoc command line chu?
<vubuntor173> ah e cung chua biet cach a. :|
<vubuntor173> e chi moi thuoc vai lenh sudo co ban thoi
<link> ban cd vao trong /var/log/
<link> list trong do se co cai Xorg.0.log
<vubuntor173> rồi sao nữa ạ
<link> ban tim trong do cac dong co chu '(EE)'
<link> do la cac dong loi
<link> ban xem no bao loi gi
<vubuntor173> vag
<vubuntor173> de e thu? a.
<vubuntor568> a link oi, kiểm tra cái file Xorg.0.log đấy = lệnh gì ạ
<vubuntor568> e dùng thử các lệnh e biết thì toàn bị báo là không tìm thấy
<link> less Xorg.0.log
<link> hoac thu grep -ni (EE) /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<vubuntor936> :( anh oi, e kiem tra xog roi, khong hay 1 dong nao (EE) ca, chi co 3 4 cai bi (WW) thoi, con lai la (II) vs (++)
<vubuntor936> :( anh oi, e kiem tra xog roi, khong hay 1 dong nao (EE) ca, chi co 3 4 cai bi (WW) thoi, con lai la (II) vs (++)
<vubuntor936> :( anh oi, e kiem tra xog roi, khong hay 1 dong nao (EE) ca, chi co 3 4 cai bi (WW) thoi, con lai la (II) vs (++)
<link> the thi nhieu kha nang la X dang chay roi
<link> ban thu kiem tra
<link> 'ps aux|grep X'
<link> xem X co dang chay ko?
<link> neu no dang chay roi thi Alt+F7
#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-01
<vubuntor232> Hi everyone!
<vubuntor232> Có ai rảnh không cho mình hỏi chút với???
<vubuntor133> alo
<vubuntor067> có ai biết về cách update từ ubuntu 9.04 lên 11.04 không?
<vubuntor067> không up nổi lên mà nó chỉ có lên từ 9.04 đến 9.10 thôi
<vubuntor133> when i install webmin for Ubuntu 11.04, i has an error
<vubuntor133> can you help me?
<vubuntor067> Bây giờ mình up thì nó chỉ báo có bản 10.04 thôi
<vubuntor133> Xin hỏi khi cài webmin cho Ubuntu 11.04 thì báo lỗi có ai giúp mình không
<vubuntor133> Can you help me?
<vubuntor133> Tôi cài webmin trên ubuntu 11.4 ko được, giúp tui với
<vubuntor133> Help me ! help me!
<vubuntor133> Help me install webmin in Ubuntu 11.4
<vubuntor133> Help me how to install webmin in Ubuntu 11.4
<vubuntor133> Can you help me how to install webmin in Ubuntu 11.4 ?
<vubuntor133> Giúp tui cài đặt webmin trong ubuntu 11.4 với ?
<vubuntor226> Cho mình hỏi cách cài đặt và cấu hình webmail với?
<vubuntor588> mình muốn hỏi làm sao để cài được webcam trog ubuntu,máy mình báo không có  thiết bị webcam
<vubuntor588> có ai biết trả lời dùm mình
<vubuntor588> mình muốn hỏi làm sao để cài được webcam trog ubuntu,máy mình báo không có  thiết bị webcam
<kid__> bạn dùng lap à
<vubuntor588> uhm`
<vubuntor588> minh dung lap
<vubuntor588> có cách nào ko bạn
<kid__> bạn dùng chương trình gì để chat
<kid__> dùng thử skype xem nó có chạy không?
<vubuntor588> mình dung kopete
<vubuntor588> thầy báo ko nhận dc driver
<vubuntor588> dùng phần mềm chụp ảnh cũng ko dc
<link_> .g potential vel
<bkphenny> link_: http://link.aps.org/doi/10.1103/PhysRevB.65.077401
<bksupybot> Title: Phys. Rev. B 65, 077401 (2002): Comment on “Tip-to-surface distance variations vs voltage in scanning tunneling microscopy” (at link.aps.org)
<link_> .g potential theory
<bkphenny> link_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potential_theory
<bksupybot> Title: Potential theory - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<vubuntor001> em mrabeo đây
<vubuntor001> đnag nghe flac trên vlc
<codai2810> ;))
<vubuntor001> nghe nói có trình nào đó đập flac nghe phê hơn
<vubuntor001> nên hỏi các bác
<vubuntor001> nhờ các bác chút
<vubuntor001> bác nào thừa tiền mua giúp em cuốn sách trên amazon với
<vubuntor001> bac _Tux_ giup em quyen sach nay voi : http://www.amazon.com/Python-Web-Development-Django-ebook/dp/B001ANYCGO
<vubuntor115> help me! help me
<vubuntor115> Help me how to install webmin in Ubuntu server 11.4.
<vubuntor115> Giúp tôi cài Ubuntu server 11.4 với
<vubuntor115> Giúp tôi cài webmin Ubuntu server 11.4 với
<anyoneofus> .g webmin
<bkphenny> anyoneofus: http://www.webmin.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Webmin (at www.webmin.com)
<anyoneofus> vubuntor115: vô đó chắc phải có chứ nhỉ
<vubuntor729> có ai biết phần mềm nao thay thế packet tracer ko
<nobawk> ý bạn là sao?
<vubuntor115> có ai cài thành công webmin trên Ubuntu server 11.4 chưa ? giúp mình với
<vubuntor115> who is install webmin on Ubuntu server 11.4 successfully? help me
<vubuntor729> mình mún cài packet tracer trên ubuntu
<vubuntor729> nhưng mà ko biết nó có ko
<nobawk> .g packet tracer ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1444924
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] large font problem on packet tracer toolbar - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<nobawk> cái này chắc có nghĩa là ubuntu cũng có :3
<vubuntor729> cái link ban đưa minh có vẻ ko ổn
<vubuntor729> minh ko tìm thấy chỗ dow nó
<nobawk> software center?
<vubuntor729> ko có bạn ơi
<vubuntor547> W:GPG error: http://download.virtualbox.org maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 54422A4B98AB5139, W:GPG error: http://deb.playonlinux.com jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY E0F72778C4676186, W:Failed to fetch http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/maverick/c
<bksupybot> Title: Debian and Ubuntu repository - PlayOnLinux - Run your Windows applications on Linux easily! (at deb.playonlinux.com)
<vubuntor547> cho mình hỏi mình nâng cấp lên 11.04 mà nó cứ báo lỗi kia hoài
<vubuntor547> là sao nhỉ
<vubuntor547> có ai ko nhỉ
<nobawk> là chưa add key
<nobawk> .g how to install virtualbox ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.howtoforge.com/virtualbox_ubuntu
<bksupybot> Title: Installing VirtualBox On Ubuntu | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials (at www.howtoforge.com)
<vubuntor547> mình đang nâng cấp nên 11.04 thì cái đó liên quan j nhỉ
<nobawk> chÆ°a add key
<nobawk> thế thôi
<vubuntor547> tại mình cài cái đó hùi trước mà cài ko có đc
<nobawk> hmm
<vubuntor547> tưởng thằng virtual box free chứ
<nobawk> key ko phải là key như windows
<nobawk> mà key ở đây là để đảm bảo bạn down ở 1 nguồn đáng tin cậy
<nobawk> giống như là chữ ký đó
<vubuntor547> hì
<vubuntor547> vậy à
<vubuntor547> mà lần nào lên cũng thấy bạn nobawk nhỉ
<jcisio> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jcisio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615676/ cach cai trong Natty ne
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<anyoneofus> http://quocphong.baodatviet.vn/Home/QPCN/Phep-thu-va-long-yeu-nuoc/20116/148000.datviet
<bksupybot> Title: BAODATVIET.VN | 'Phép thử' và lòng yêu nước (at quocphong.baodatviet.vn)
<vubuntor162> hello có ai hỗ trợ cho hỏi vs
<lmq2401> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor162> mình đang xài thì tự động nó ngắt
<vubuntor162> chuyển qua màn hình đen , check cái gì đó
<vubuntor162> có 4 dóng , nó check OK xong chuyển lại màn hình login
<vubuntor162> cho hỏi là lỗi gì nhỉ
<lmq2401> tức là đang xài bị rơi ra ngoài màn hình login?
<vubuntor162> đúng
<vubuntor162> đang xài , bị ra màn hình đen , check ..... OK xong vô lại login
<lmq2401> vậy thì kiếm trên forum đi
<vubuntor767> hi :D
<vubuntor767> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor767: 3 !
#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-02
<vubuntor602> Có ai biết cách cài giao diện desktop cho ubuntu server 11.04 giúp tui với
<vubuntor602> Help me install desktop on ubuntu 11.04 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<vubuntor602> Can you help me how to install desktop on ubuntu server 11.04 ?
<vubuntor602> Can you help me how to install desktop on ubuntu server 11.04 ?
<vubuntor602> Có ai biết cách cài giao diện desktop cho ubuntu server 11.04 giúp tui với
<vubuntor038> Chào các bạn
<vubuntor038> mình muốn hỏi vì sao mình cài X-unikey, nhưng khi gõ trong LibreOffice thì bị lỗi
<vubuntor038> mong được giải đáp
<link_> Ca nha cho em hoi cai voi
<link_> Co cach nao type tieng Viet trong putty (tren windows) khong nhi?
<link_> Em de 'su dung clipboard' roi ma ko duoc
<link_> Cu sau khi go dau la chu no lai bien mat
<link_> The la lai phai chuot giua (middle mouse: paste) mot phat no moi hien ra
<_Tux_> link_: dùng máy ảo linux trong windows rồi xài term của nó =))
<vubuntor746> cho hoi go tieng viet tren ubutu
<lmq2401> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/images/Tutb.png
<vubuntor746> xin bo go tieng viet ubutu
<codai2810> !ibus | vubuntor746
<ubot2> vubuntor746: Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor746> em cai ubutu 10.01 vay co tich hop bo go tieng viec chua anh/chi
<lmq2401> ibus thì có sẵn
<lmq2401> còn ibus-unikey để gõ tiếng Việt thì phải cài vào
<vubuntor746> cho em xin file nguon. cam on
<lmq2401> http://code.google.com/p/ibus-unikey/
<bksupybot> Title: ibus-unikey - Vietnamese IM Engine for ibus - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<lmq2401> http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ng%C6%B0%E1%BB%9Di_Vi%E1%BB%87t
<bksupybot> Title: Người Việt – Wikipedia tiếng Việt (at vi.wikipedia.org)
<vubuntor746> em cai roi ma khong biet no nam o dau
<vubuntor746> em cai ibus-uniikey roi ma khong biet mo no o dau
<lmq2401> có xem cái hướng dẫn chưa vậy
<vubuntor641> "đừng hỏi để được hỏi
<vubuntor641> là thế nào nhỉ :)
<lmq2401> tức là đừng có cung cấp quá ít thông tin
<vubuntor641> thế mà mình cứ tưởng log dzô rồi ngồi chờ coi ng ta có hỏi gì mình ko chứ :)
<lmq2401> ask!
<vubuntor641> tại hôm nay mới cài xong bản 11.04, cứ bị báo là low disk space, lên mò hoài trong FAQ mà hong thấy
<vubuntor641> mà cứ bị treo máy hoài
<vubuntor641> nên giờ chả bít làm thế nào
<vubuntor641> cài bằng wubi
<lmq2401> "low disk space" là phân vùng gần hết chỗ chứa
<vubuntor641> mới cài mà
<vubuntor641> mới cài để 10G
<vubuntor641> nhưng mà nó áo vâậy
<vubuntor641> chọn exam
<vubuntor641> thì nó ra cửa sổ phân tích
<vubuntor641> báo system 9.4G còn trống 700M
<vubuntor641> ko hiểu tại sao
<vubuntor641> mà xem một hồi là bị treo máy
<vubuntor641> giờ phải log vào bằng window
<vubuntor641> qua giờ bị treo vài lần rồi
<lmq2401> cái vụ treo máy thì có nhiều rồi...tự tìm hiểu đi
<vubuntor585> cho em xin phần mềm quét virus chuẩn chạy trên ubutu 10.01
<lmq2401> "chuẩn" nghĩa là sao?
 * lmq2401 cần xem mặt con virus "chuẩn" chạy trên Ubuntu!
<vubuntor585> nói chung chạy tốt ấy mà, có thể update
<vubuntor641> ubuntu có thấy ai them viết virus đâu :|
<codai2810> vubuntor585: mìn chưa biết mặt mũi ubuntu 10.01 bao giờ, làm sao giúp bạn đây
<vubuntor585> à thế à
<vubuntor641> hì tại thấy chưa cài gì hết chỉ mới cài bộ restricted extras tghoi
<vubuntor585> cám ơn
<vubuntor641> chắc để cài lại ubuntu 10.10 xem thế nào
<vubuntor585> em hay xài USB sợ bị lây virus thôi
<vubuntor641> cảm ơn các bạn nhiều
<lmq2401> vubuntor585: ClamAV!
<vubuntor877> chào các bạn.
<vubuntor877> Các bạn cho mình hỏi một chúc hen
<lmq2401> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor877> Minh mới cài apache mysqlserver vào linux
<vubuntor877> mình muồn thao tác trên thu mục cgi-bin nhưng mà không được
<vubuntor877> nó cứ bảo là forbidden
<vubuntor877>  có cách nào giải quyết vấn đề này không?
<vubuntor877> not connection roi?
<vubuntor877> clear
<vubuntor713> Xin hỗ trợ về Grub
<vubuntor713> Khi boot thì nó hiện ra nhiều lựa chọn của Ubuntu quá + Win7
<vubuntor713> Mình muốn bỏ bớt những cái Ubuntu khởi động đi, làm sao?
<lmq2401> thì xóa bớt đi
<vubuntor713> Chưa biết xoá nhứ thế nào?
<lmq2401> dễ nhất là dùng ubuntu tweak
<vubuntor713> Phần mềm đó chạy trên Ubuntu hay Win?
<vubuntor713> Mình không muốn xoá Ubuntu đi, mà chỉ muốn khi boot chỉ có Win7 và 1 cái Ubuntu thôi
<lmq2401> chạy trên ubuntu
<lmq2401> muốn cài nó thì phải thêm kho của nó vào
<vubuntor713> Cài trên Ubuntu Center Soft hả?
<lmq2401> uhm
<vubuntor713> Thanks, để mình làm thử
<vubuntor585> cả nhà ơi cho hỏi, muốn chạy các ứng dụng cho win trên ubutu hay các file .exe thì làm sau
<codai2810> !wine | vubuntor585
<ubot2> vubuntor585: Wine là một chương trình có khả năng chạy các ứng dụng windows trên Linux. Chương trình của windows có thể chạy trong wine như những chương trình bình thường mà ko gặp phải các vấn đề về hiệu năng cũng như là sử dụng bộ nhớ của một chương trình giả lập, với cảm giác như các ứng dụng bình thường khác. Xem thêm: http://www.winehq.org
<bksupybot> Title: WineHQ - Run Windows applications on Linux, BSD, Solaris and Mac OS X (at www.winehq.org)
<vubuntor585> cho em xin đường dẫn download wine đi
<lmq2401> download trong kho!
<vubuntor585> cám ơn nhiều
<vubuntor575> xin loi cho minh hoi sao nghe noi ubuntu it ton ram lam
<vubuntor575> ma ram minh 1,5G share 300M cho vga
<vubuntor575> vao system monitor thay ram luc nao cung 80-90%
<vubuntor575> la 900-1G/1,2G, swap thi khoang 50% cua 256M
<lmq2401> kiểm tra xem cái gì đang chạy
<CoconutC1ab> thế thì xem lại cái lời đồn đấy
<CoconutC1ab> he he
<vubuntor575> hic
<vubuntor575> chay giat pac pac
<vubuntor575> dang chat cung giat nay
<CoconutC1ab> thế chắc lởm thiệt
<CoconutC1ab> heh
<vubuntor575> dau co chay gi dau
<vubuntor575> chrominum
<vubuntor575> software cnter
<vubuntor575> compiz la may cai ngno ram nhat
<vubuntor575> cung chi vai chuc thoi
<vubuntor575> giut quas, ko the chiu noi :(
<vubuntor126> có ai cho hỏi tại sao khi khở động ubuntu, login vào bằng mật khẩu đúng mà nó ko vào được
<vubuntor126> mọi khi đăng nhập tự động
<codai2810> vubuntor126: nó báo gì?
<vubuntor126> nó đòi mật khẩu
<vubuntor126> nhưng đánh mật khẩu vào rồi mà nó lại bắt login lại
<vubuntor126> cứ thế mà ko vào đc
<lmq2401> vậy là nhập mật khẩu sai!
<vubuntor126> đăng nhập tự động cũng không vào đc
<vubuntor126> mọi lần giao diện là tiếng Anh
<vubuntor126> nhưng nay khởi động nó lại lên tiếng việt
<vubuntor126> không
<vubuntor126> nhập mật khẩu đúng
<codai2810> nó có báo sai mật khẩu không?
<vubuntor126> rất nhiều lần mà nó ko cho vào
<vubuntor126> không
<vubuntor126> tức là nó không báo sai
<codai2810> nó cũng không báo gì khác?
<vubuntor126> nhưng nó cứ hiện cái màn hình login hoài
<vubuntor126> không báo gì
<vubuntor126> đánh mật khẩu rồi
<vubuntor126> xong nó lại hiện cái màn hình login
<vubuntor126> cứ như vậy hoài
<vubuntor126> sao?
<anyoneofus> vubuntor126: thế là sai pass chứ sao
<vubuntor126> ko
<vubuntor126> nó ko báo sai
<anyoneofus> hmm
<vubuntor126> mà pass mình làm có mấy chữ
<vubuntor126> ko sai
<anyoneofus> vậy có thể ai đó đã chỉnh sửa file /etc/passwd thành nologin đối với acc của bạn
<vubuntor126> đánh rất nhiều lần
<vubuntor126> máy có 1 mình mình dùng à
<anyoneofus> kiểu kiểu như thế này sshd:x:113:65534::/var/run/sshd:/usr/sbin/nologin
<vubuntor126> ko có ai dùng
<anyoneofus> biết sao được ;))
<vubuntor126> không
<vubuntor126> mình mới dùng
<anyoneofus> thế thì cài lại cho nhanh
<vubuntor126> đâu có vào mấy cái đó
<vubuntor126> éo
<lmq2401> nó có hiện chữ Authentication Failure không?
<vubuntor126> mà cái Ubuntu này sao nó hay lỗi thế nhỉ
<vubuntor126> không
<vubuntor126> nó ko hiệ cái gì
<anyoneofus> vubuntor126: hàng mới mà :3
<anyoneofus> dùng hàng mới thì thỉnh thoảng có lỗi chút là bình thường
<vubuntor126> nhưng cứ đánh mật khẩu rồi nó lại vào cái màn hình login như đầu mà ko vào đc
<vubuntor126> mình có phá đc mật khẩu như XP ko bạn?
<lmq2401> hình như là mới login mà có nhập sai thì nó cũng chẳng báo gì
<anyoneofus> vubuntor126: có
<vubuntor126> bạn chỉ mình cái
<anyoneofus> vubuntor126: để check kỹ thì bạn vào tty1 login thử xem
<vubuntor126> hay có cách nào ko
<anyoneofus> vubuntor126: biết vào tty1 chứ bạn?
<lmq2401> nhìn cái  keyboard layout xem có chỉnh nó sang Vietnamese không
<vubuntor126> cài đi cài lại mệt quá
<vubuntor126> không
<vubuntor126> tức là mọi lần tiếng Anh
<anyoneofus> nhấn đồng thời 3 phím: Ctrl Atl F1
<vubuntor126> nay nó chuyển sang tiếng việt
<vubuntor126> nhưng bàn phím vẫn là Mỹ
<anyoneofus> lol
<anyoneofus> vubuntor126: như vậy mà bảo ko ai dùng sao
<anyoneofus> bạn ko chỉnh, ko tự nhiên nó như thế
<vubuntor126> ủa mình tắt máy đi rồi nó vậy mà
<lmq2401> lạ vậy
<lmq2401> trước đó có cài trình gõ tiếng Việt hay gì không
<anyoneofus> vubuntor126: vô tty1 login thử coi
<vubuntor126> mấy hôm trước mình có vào language support đấy
<vubuntor126> cài teengs việt
<vubuntor126> nhưng nay nó mới hiện
<anyoneofus> vubuntor126: cái language support đấy chả ảnh hưởng gì cả
<vubuntor126> mình cài Ibus unikey
<anyoneofus> tiếng Việt chỉ show lên ở màn hình đăng nhập khi chọn ở ngay đấy thôi
<vubuntor126> tty1 login là gì bạn
<vubuntor126> ừ
<vubuntor126> màn hình đăng nhập tiếng việt
<vubuntor126> chọn tiếng anh nó cũng ko chuyển
<anyoneofus> vubuntor126: coi ở trên kìa
 * anyoneofus nói rồi đấy
<vubuntor126> nhưng ko đăng nhập dc mà
<vubuntor126> sao vô đó
<anyoneofus> 17:26  anyoneofus> nhấn đồng thời 3 phím: Ctrl Atl F1
<vubuntor126> rồi
<anyoneofus> gõ username và password vào xem thế nào
<vubuntor126> bạn chờ mình tí ha
<vubuntor126> ko dc
<vubuntor126> nó hiện cái linh tinh gì
<anyoneofus> vubuntor126: bạn nói rõ hơn đi
<vubuntor126> dòng cuối là :modun is unknown
<vubuntor126> rồi nó lại bắt đánh lại user name
<anyoneofus> vubuntor126: bạn có thể type lại tất cả các thông báo lỗi ko? (nếu không nhiều quá)
<vubuntor126> vậy bạn chờ nhé
<vubuntor126> nhiều lắm
<vubuntor126> welcome to ubuntu
<anyoneofus> ấy, cái đấy ko phải thông báo lỗi
<vubuntor126> documentation: http//..............
<lmq2401> lol
 * anyoneofus lượn
<anyoneofus> nhờ sn lmq2401 support giùm bạn này
<vubuntor126> the program included with the ubuntu system are free soft ware
<vubuntor126> sn lmq2401 là gì bạn?
 * lmq2401 không phải sn!!!!
<vubuntor126> mỗi lần cài lại là phải chép một đống tài liệu
<lmq2401> tài liệu gì?
<vubuntor126> mà cài lại mấy lần rồi
<vubuntor126> mệt quá
<vubuntor126> các file của mình đấy
<vubuntor126> nó xóa hết
<lmq2401> vậy thì đặt /home ở chỗ khác
<vubuntor126> nguy quá
<vubuntor126> cám ơn nhiều nhé
<vubuntor126> cái ubuntu này được cái nhẹ nhưng tệ quá
<lmq2401> bạn chép tiếp mấy cái thông báo lỗi đi
<lmq2401> mình thì nghĩ là bạn có vấn đề với cái password
<vubuntor126> nhưng mình đánh pass ko sai
<vubuntor126> mà có sai thì nó phải nói là sai chứ
<vubuntor126> đằng này nó chỉ quay lại màn hình login mãi
<vubuntor126> ko cho vô
<vubuntor126> chỉ có điều
<lmq2401> có điều gì bạn cứ nói hết ra đi
<vubuntor126> giao diện mọi ngày là tiếng anh
<vubuntor126> nhưng nay nó đổi sang tiếng Việt
<vubuntor126> mọi ngày mình đăng nhập tự động nữa
<vubuntor126> chứ ko dùng Pass
<vubuntor126> nay nó lại bắt đánh pas
<lmq2401> bạn cài chương trình thì vẫn dùng cái pass đó phải không?
<vubuntor126> ừ
<vubuntor126> chỉ lúc nào cài phần mềm mới phải đánh pass
<vubuntor126> chứ đăng nhập tự động
<lmq2401> chắc chỉnh nhầm cái gì rồi!
<lmq2401> mà làm theo anyoneofus thì nó báo cái gì mới được chứ?
<vubuntor126> anyoneofus là gì bạn
<lmq2401> là người hồi nãy chỉ bạn vào màn hình lệnh để đăng nhập đó
<vubuntor126> chỉ đánh mật khẩu
<vubuntor126> ko vào đc
<vubuntor126> đánh đi đánh lại mấy lần
<lmq2401> không
<lmq2401> vào đó
<lmq2401> đầu tiên gõ tên đăng nhập
<lmq2401> rồi kế tiếp mới gõ mật khẩu
<vubuntor126> Module is unknown
<vubuntor126> đấy là câu đáng chú ý nhất
<vubuntor126> mình làm đúng thế
<vubuntor126> mình cũng đọc đc tiếng anh sơ sơ mà, nên mấy cái hướng dẫn cơ bản cũng làm theo đúng
<lmq2401> nhưng cái mà nó đưa ra từ dưới phần Documentation:....
<vubuntor126> á
<vubuntor126> chỉ có câu đó
<vubuntor126> Module Is Unknown
<vubuntor126> bạn cho mình hỏi cái mày thôi
<vubuntor126> tồi mình cài lại
<vubuntor126> Ubuntu có thể sửa lỗi bằng CD ko?
<lmq2401> sửa lỗi cụ thể là làm gì?
<vubuntor126> thôi tối mình cài lại
<vubuntor126> mất công quá
<lmq2401> uhm
<vubuntor126> cài lại mấy lần mấy hôm nay rồi
<lmq2401> đã nói từ đầu là mới cài thì cài lại cho nhanh mà
<vubuntor126> linux có cái nào xài ok hơn ko bạn
<vubuntor126> mỗi lần cài lại là lại cài lại phần mềm
<vubuntor126> mất dwx liệu nữa
<vubuntor126> Cám ơn nhiều nhé
<vubuntor126> Bye!
<vubuntor126> Goodluck!
<vubuntor501> minh dang dung ubuntu 10.04 gio co the update len 11 duoc khong hay phai cai lai
<_Tux_> vubuntor501: hên xui
<vubuntor501> hen xui la sao ak
<_Tux_> vubuntor501: là update
<_Tux_> còn chạy bình thường hay không
<_Tux_> thì không chắc
<vubuntor168> may bac cho hoi cai
<vubuntor168> thx
<lmq2401> ask!
<vubuntor168> choi war3 tren ubuntu 10.4  thi fai lam sao
<vubuntor168> em cài wine rồi nhưng phân giải yếu wa
<lmq2401> đừng dùng wine
<lmq2401> bỏ bớt chữ "n" đi
<lmq2401> dùng Win đi
<lmq2401> Windows ấy!
<vubuntor168> sac
<vubuntor168> sao kì vậy
<vubuntor168> có biết cách giải quyết k giúp với
<lmq2401> bây giờ có 2 cách là chơi qua máy ảo hoặc chơi bằng Wine
<vubuntor168> bang wine di
<lmq2401> mà ngày nào cũng chơi thì thôi cài Windows vào là nhanh nhất
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<CoconutCrab> dùng máy tính để chơi game
<CoconutCrab> thì dùng windows đi cho lành
<CoconutCrab> hành xác làm gì
<vubuntor168> máy ảo cài win đại cho rồi
<lmq2401> máy bạn chơi qua Wine mà còn "phân giải yếu"
<lmq2401> thì mở máy ảo lên càng tới mức nào nữa??
<vubuntor168> sac dual corel 2.4
<vubuntor168> ram 2gb
<lmq2401> vậy bạn cứ thử máy ảo đi
<CoconutCrab> máy ảo không có 3D accel đâu
<CoconutCrab> khỏi game
<vubuntor168> vậy thôi cho mình hỏi cái khác
<lmq2401> bạn muốn thì cứ việc thử, còn chơi tốt hay không thì...hên xui
<vubuntor168> cài ubuntu xong dèn lan trên modem k sáng nên k vào mang duoc
<vubuntor168> rut day lan ra cam lai van k sang
<vubuntor168> u 10.04
<lmq2401> ubuntu với modem thì có ảnh hưởng gì tới nhau?
<vubuntor168> sau do khoi dong lai vao win 7
<vubuntor168> den lan sang tro lai u moi vao mang duoc
<vubuntor168> cau nay minh hoi tren nay lau roi
<lmq2401> modem tích hợp với máy?
<vubuntor168> khong
<vubuntor168> modem roi ma
<vubuntor168> có biết cách giải quyết k giúp với
<vubuntor013> giup em cai lenh find
<vubuntor013> X11R6 có ít nhất một chữ số trong tên
<_Tux_> vubuntor013: đọc shell
<_Tux_> rồi tự làm đi
<vubuntor013> em doc toan la
<vubuntor013> find /... - name  *[0-9]
<vubuntor013> no liet ke ten la so nam cuoi cung khong ha
<_Tux_> như là vậy
<_Tux_> vubuntor013: -iname ?
<vubuntor013> imane cung vay ma
<vubuntor013> iname cung va
<_Tux_> vubuntor013: thế thì vấn đề là gì ?
<vubuntor013> van de la len hoi may cao thu
 * _Tux_ người thường
<vubuntor013> nguoi thuong co ho tro khong ng thuong
<_Tux_> vubuntor013: thêm dấu * nữa
<_Tux_> chắc là được
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor013> khong dc TUX oi
<_Tux_> vubuntor013: sao hem được
<_Tux_> *[0-9]*
<vubuntor013> find /usr -iname  *[0-9]*
<vubuntor013> chang ra
<_Tux_> vubuntor013: của mình ra kinh quá
<_Tux_> chặn không kịp
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor013> ra sao chup thu cho hinh choi coi
<_Tux_> http://i.imgur.com/39chJ.png
<vubuntor013> hihi
<vubuntor013> cau nay choi ky vay ta
<vubuntor013> xai madtux con toi dau co xai
<_Tux_> clgt ?
<vubuntor013> ma phai find /usr -iname  *[0-9]* ????
<_Tux_> vubuntor013: ờ
<_Tux_> đúng nó
<vubuntor013> cua minh danh cai nay no lai ra khac
<vubuntor013> find /etc  -iname *[0-9]  cái náy hình như ra đúng
<vubuntor013> chẳng hiểu
<_Tux_> vubuntor013: có gì khó hiểu /usr của bạn không có thằng nào có đúng cú pháp đó :))
<vubuntor013> khong no bao khong dung cú pháp
 * _Tux_ hem thấy gì sai hehe
<vubuntor013> chứ không phải không co1
<vubuntor749> Tux
<vubuntor749> find: paths must precede expression: tmux-client-3515.log Usage: find [-H] [-L] [-P] [-Olevel] [-D help|tree|search|stat|rates|opt|exec] [path...] [expression]
<vubuntor749> nó báo vậy
 * _Tux_ mình chẳng thấy nó báo gì
<_Tux_> vubuntor749: quăng lệnh ra đây coi nào
<vubuntor749> find: paths must precede expression: tmux-client-3515.log Usage: find [-H] [-L] [-P] [-Olevel] [-D help|tree|search|stat|rates|opt|exec] [path...] [expression]
<_Tux_> vubuntor749: cái lệnh cơ mà
<vubuntor749> sudo find /usr -name  *[0-9]*
<vubuntor749> sudo find /usr -iname  *[0-9]*
<vubuntor749> tux??
<_Tux_> vubuntor749: sao >
<vubuntor285> anh oi cho em hoi, em dang dung ban 11.04, em vua vao cai app compiz roi chinh 3D mode, chinh xong do luon may, bay gio sau khi khoi dong lai thi man hinh desktop cua em trang tron luon, bay gio phai lam the nao a ?
<vubuntor749> tux:lenh ne sudo find /usr -iname  *[0-9]*
<_Tux_> hem thấy lỗi ở đâu cả
<vubuntor749> troi oi sao ky vay ta
<vubuntor285> nhung em bay gio ko the lam duoc gi ca, khong nhe cai lai a ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor285: không cần
<_Tux_> vào recovery mode
<_Tux_> đăng nhập
<_Tux_> rồi gõ unity --reset thử coi
<vubuntor285> vang de em thu a, thanks anh !
<vubuntor749> chan that
<_Tux_> vubuntor749: xài distro nào
<_Tux_> (mà distro nào chẳng thế
<_Tux_> core utils cơ mà
<vubuntor749> uh
<vubuntor749> 11.04
<_Tux_> man find coi
<vubuntor749> toi doc moi ca mat
<vubuntor952> van trang tron nhu the anh a
<vubuntor952> unity -- reset a ?
<_Tux_> unity --reset
<_Tux_> không có dấu space
<codai2810> -- và reset liền nhau
<vubuntor952> unity--reset a ?
<vubuntor952> vang de em thu lai a ! :(
<vubuntor017> van the anh a, ko co gi thay doi ca
<vubuntor749> khong dc dau ban ay chon disable khi cho 3D thi phai
<vubuntor749> dung khong ban
<vubuntor749> ban ay dau roi
<vubuntor749> tux ??
<vubuntor749> tux:nằm trong /usr/X11R6 có tên kết thúc bằng một chữ thường
<vubuntor749> 1 cau nua thoi
<_Tux_> vubuntor749: làm bài tập à ?
<_Tux_> google đê
<vubuntor749> ai
<vubuntor749> con 1 cau nua cung dang google ne
<_Tux_> vubuntor749: có mấy cái regular expression đó
<_Tux_> search là thấy
#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-03
<vubuntor130> có ai online ko ạ
<vubuntor697> hic co ai ko
<vubuntor697> giup minh voi
<vubuntor697> :(
<vubuntor697> \clear
<vubuntor697> ko co ai ak
<vubuntor257> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor257> cho em choi em co tao cd restor aptoncd cho ubuntu 64
<vubuntor257> gio em dung no cho linuxmint dc ko
<vubuntor919> mình mới mua dell vostr 3500 được tặng kèm unbuntu, lên trang ubuntu cũng thấy hình máy dell vậy máy dell nên dùng unbuntu đúng không
<anyoneofus> vubuntor919: đúng thế
<anyoneofus> Dell hỗ trợ rất tốt cho GNU/Linux
<vubuntor919> khi em cài thì có cần cài driver cho máy nữa không ạ
<anyoneofus> vubuntor257: yêu cầu của bạn hơi lạ
<anyoneofus> vubuntor257: /me chưa dùng cái aptoncd nên ko có ý kiến
<vubuntor919> đĩa tặng kèm tận 3Gb là bản ubuntu 9
<vubuntor919> nhưng em down trên trang chủ bản 64 bit lại có 600Mb
<vubuntor919> vậy là sao ạ
<vubuntor257> hinh nhu 2 ban dvd va cd ma
<vubuntor919> trang chủ là bản CD vậy em muốn tìm bản DVD thì tìm ở đâu ạ
<anyoneofus> vubuntor919: bạn có thể mua
<anyoneofus> cái này thực ra cũng ko cần thiết lắm
<anyoneofus> vì các gói phần mềm trên GNU/Linux cập nhật thường xuyên
<anyoneofus> bạn có kết nối Internet và cập nhật thường xuyên là được
<vubuntor919> vâng
 * anyoneofus cá mấy phần mềm trong đĩa 3GB kia đều đã có bản cập nhật mới rồi
<vubuntor919> 32bit và 64 bit có như window không ạ vì ram em 4Gb, dùng hết phải cài window 64bit nhưng phần mềm thì khó kiếm, ubuntu 32bit có dùng hết 4gb ram không ạ
<anyoneofus> vubuntor919: bạn có thể dùng bản 64bit
<vubuntor919> vân
<vubuntor919> em đã down xong
<vubuntor919> bản cd 64 bit
<vubuntor919> out để tiền hành cài đặt
<vubuntor919> trong quá trình sử dụng có gì thắc mắc em lại lên tham khảo
<vubuntor919> bye mọi người
<vubuntor128> cho minh hoi sau khi cai ubtu 10.10 xong, muon khoi dong lai win cu co khoi dong dc khong?
<vubuntor626> sau khi cai ubuntu 10 xong
<vubuntor626> có cái menu boot
<vubuntor128> ok
<vubuntor128> sao nua? 626
<vubuntor626> dùng mũi tên trên bàn phím chọn hệ điều hành muốn boot vô
<vubuntor626> windown thường là cuối cũng nếu chỉ cài ubuntu và windows
<anyoneofus> :3
<vubuntor128> thanks nhe
<vubuntor128> con gi nua khong?
<vubuntor626> uh ấn enter để boot vô win thôi
<vubuntor998> hello
<vubuntor998> co' ai ko giup e voi
<vubuntor998> :|
<vubuntor998> minh ko the su dung tieng viet tren fedora 15 dc
<vubuntor998> co ai su dung fedora co the giup minh ko
<hieuln_> hi gays
<hieuln_> cho mi`nh ho?i co' ai ga(.p va^'n dde^` khi ghost ubuntu > 8.10 va` grub hok?
<vubuntor811> các bác ơi làm thế nào đặt trạng thái thằng firestarter stop mặc định khi khởi động vậy
<nobawk> điền vào start up
<nobawk> trong system >> preference có startup application đó
<vubuntor966> có ai biết cần cài đặt plugin nào cho fire để  xem được file .vob không vậy? :(
<vubuntor966> có ai biết cần cài đặt plugin nào cho firefox để  xem được file .vob không vậy? :(
<codai2810> .g file .vob firefox plugin
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://vob-file-extension.fyxm.net/
<bksupybot> Title: Vob File Extension Free Download (at vob-file-extension.fyxm.net)
<vubuntor605> em có mấy cái cái CD tự học chạy trên nền web, trong đó sử dụng mấy file .vob. chạy trên windows thì ok(có lẽ là đã cài k-lite-code) nhưng trên ubuntu thì ko chạy được. chỉ giáo hộ e với!!!!!
<lmq2401> dùng vlc để coi hoặc là cài totem-xine
<vubuntor605> thank
<vubuntor605> vlc thì ko dc rồi
<vanvinh> ae ai giup voi
<codai2810> ko giúp đâu
 * codai2810 chui vào xó
<vanvinh> minh xai may toshiba l640 cai ubuntu 11.04 ma sao thiet bi bluethoot ko hoat dong? mong ae giai quyet giup.thank ae
<vanvinh> ko co ai gup minh ak
<vanvinh> :P
<vubuntor605> ko nhận hay là bạn chưa bật nó lên
<vubuntor605> ubuntu tự nhận phần cứng ngon lắm đấy :D
<vanvinh> uh de thu bat bang phim tat xem
<vanvinh> ak quên.máy mình ko có phím tắt bật BT
<vanvinh> hồi xài win7 tì có phần mềm của hãng
<vanvinh> giờ mình phải làm sao đây?
<lmq2401> xài Windows 7!
<vanvinh> ??
<vanvinh> nghia la quay lai xai win7?
<vanvinh> đêm hwa ngich lung tung làm hdd bị lỗi nên dữ liệu qui tiên hết rồi
<vanvinh> giờ muốn quay lại cung phải cài lại.hix
<codai2810> uyn 7 muôn năm
<codai2810> ;))
<vanvinh> kai gi cung co kai hay cua nó.thick kai nao thi xai kai do.chan roi thi kai nao on dinh hon thi xai lau dai
<vanvinh> ko ai giup tớ hết vậy
<lmq2401> giúp gì nữa
<lmq2401> thì xài Windows 7 là cách tốt nhất đó
<lmq2401> vào chương trình Bluetooth của Ubuntu xem có làm được gì không
<vubuntor605> bạn cứ bật phím tắt như trong window ấy
<vubuntor605> nó ko được ngay
<vubuntor605> nhưng khới động lại là được
<vubuntor605> ko phải cài win đâu
<vubuntor605> mình dùng con lenovo
<vanvinh> máy mình ko có phím tắt bluethoot p ak
<vubuntor605> tắt wifi hoặc bluetooth thì dc
<vanvinh> ??
<vubuntor605> nhưng bật lên thì cũng phải khởi động lại
<vubuntor605> ặc
<vubuntor605> phím tắt Fn mà cũng ko có sao?
<vubuntor605> lap nào chả có
<vubuntor605> :(
<vanvinh> liệu nhà sx có pm hỗ trợ unix ko nhi
<vubuntor605> ko có đâu
 * lmq2401 máy mình không có phim bật Bluetooth!
<vanvinh> Fn thi co nhung o thay phim BT
<vanvinh> bat bang pm thoi
<vubuntor605> hix
<vanvinh> hinh nhu den bao cung ko co hay sao ay
<vubuntor605> có Fn thì tất nhiên phải có mấy phím đi cùng nó để bật tắt chứ
<vubuntor605> ví như wifi chẳng hạn
<vubuntor144> co ai khong
<vubuntor144> cho minh hoi cai nay`
<lmq2401> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor144> lam sao de nhan duoc win xp sau khi cai ubuntu 11.4
<_Tux_> vubuntor144: ubuntu không chơi với windows
<vubuntor144> minh hoi thiet.
<vubuntor144> cai win xp moi ghost lai
<codai2810> vubuntor144: google đi bạn :)
<vubuntor144> ma minh cai ubuntu truoc
<vubuntor144> sau do ghost lai
<vubuntor144> ghost xp lai
<_Tux_> codai2810: ghost là gì hả em ?
<vubuntor144> trong ubuntu co phan mem chinh sua file boot ko??
<codai2810> Æ¡
<codai2810> avd 3.0 nó ko có cái bàn phím vật lý
<codai2810> thì gõ phím menu dư lào nhở
<codai2810> _Tux_: ghost là ma anh ợ
<codai2810> vubuntor144: google đi bạn
 * _Tux_ nghe thấy ma cứ lạnh cả người
<vubuntor144> uhm` de minh tra thu
<lmq2401> google: sao mấy bạn hỏi em mà em không trả lời!
<vanvinh> may cha tl hoi hot qua
<vanvinh> ng ta hoi nghiem tuc ma
 * lmq2401 nghe bị trách móc, bỏ đi...
<vanvinh> ???
<lmq2401> http://www.google.com/cse?cx=012942741560552059817%3Ap1mb9c3serm&ie=UTF-8&q=bluetooth&sa=T%C3%ACm+ki%E1%BA%BFm
<bksupybot> Title: bluetooth - Tìm với Google (at www.google.com)
<vubuntor941> chào mọi người
<vubuntor496> co' ai ko
<vubuntor496> minh gap van de voi dual boot
<vubuntor496> minh` cai windows sau khi cai ubuntu gio ko thay menu boot dau nua ~
<vubuntor057> ??
<vubuntor057> ai giúp tui đc không
<Xcode> Gì? Thế
<vubuntor057> mình mới dùng ubuntu lần đầu
<vubuntor057> khi vào file chứa nhạc
<vubuntor057> thấy hiện lên cả ảnh
<vubuntor057> làm sao để ẩn nó hả bạn
<Xcode> Xóa file ảnh đi
<vubuntor057> hic
<vubuntor057> rất nhiều
<Xcode> Bạn dùng phần mềm gì
<vubuntor057> ubuntu 11.04
<Xcode> Chi tiết hơ
<Xcode> HÆ¡n
<vubuntor057> banshee
<Xcode> Mới nghe. Chịu
<vubuntor057> :(
<vubuntor057> dù sao cũng thanks
<lmq2401> nó hiện hình cái album đó hả
<vubuntor057> uhm đúng rồi
<vubuntor057> giúp mình với
<lmq2401> thì để đó thôi
<vubuntor057> hic
<lmq2401> muốn ẩn thì thêm dấu . vào phía trước tên file
<vubuntor057> hic
<vubuntor057> mỗi file 1 ảnh
<vubuntor057> sửa đến bao h
<vubuntor057> :(
<lmq2401> bị khi nào
<vubuntor057> khi cài xong unbuntu
<lmq2401> vậy thì xóa hết đi là xong
<vubuntor057> vào duyệt file thì thấy hiện cả flie nhạc lẫn file ảnh
<vubuntor057> hài
<lmq2401> xóa hết mấy tấm hình đó đi
<vubuntor057> nhiều lắm
<vubuntor057> trc dùng win7 mấy file ấy tự ẩn đi
<lmq2401> vubuntor057: vậy thì tiếp tục dùng win7
<vubuntor057> :))
<Xcode> Uhm windows tốt hơn
<vubuntor057> :))
<vubuntor057> mình cài song song
<Xcode> Xóa u đi
<_Tux_> vubuntor057: ubuntu lởm lắm
<_Tux_> cố làm gì
<Xcode> Yeah
<vubuntor057> cảm ơn lời khuyên thiếu tính xây dựng của các bạn
 * lmq2401 thấy mọi người bắt đầu hăng hái hỗ trợ!
<Xcode> Rất xây dựng đó
<lmq2401> xây dựng Windows ngày càng phổ biến với mọi người!
<vubuntor057> mình cũng đang định nói
<vubuntor057> :))
<Xcode> Nếu nghe nhạc xem film, game. Văn phòng. Windows là nhất
<vubuntor057> binhf thÆ°Æ¡ngf thooi
<Xcode> U là bất thường
<lmq2401> Nếu mà dùng máy để giải trí (chơi game, nghe nhạc, xem phim, chat chit) thì Windows là tuyệt nhất!
<Xcode> Yeah
<vubuntor057> :))
<vubuntor057> bó tay
<vubuntor496> ubuntu lom lam :))
<Xcode> Với tình hình vi phạm bản quyèn ở vn. Dùng windws là hoàn hảo
<lmq2401> chưa có ở đâu mà người ta thoải mái khi xài Windows như VN
<Xcode> Mà có bị phạt gì
<lmq2401> vậy thì dại gì không xài
<Xcode> Vậy cứ dùng
 * lmq2401 rất thích "hỗ trợ" những trường hợp như thế này
<Xcode> Đừng nổ lực dùng U để rồi thất vọng
<vubuntor496> dung' do'
<vubuntor496> ubuntu nhu con cac
<nobawk> +1
<nobawk> windows xịn vờ lờ, ko dùng hơi phí
<Xcode> Hơi quá. Con khỉ đc rồi
 * nobawk dùng win bununtu
<Xcode> sn nb ủng hộ mềnh. Haha
<_Tux_> vubuntor496: ờ thế part đi
<nobawk> Xcode: đang dùng ubuntu hả
<_Tux_> không người ta đẩy ra mất công lắm
<nobawk> Xcode: thế thì dùng win tubunu với mình đi :P
<_Tux_> vubuntor496: dùng rồi còn lắm chuyện :))
<Xcode> Đang dùng nokia.
<vubuntor496> _Tux_ co phai MrTux ko nhi?
<Xcode> Công nhận GUI của nó chuẩn
<nobawk> ờ há :3
<_Tux_> vubuntor496: yeah
<Xcode> Nobawk nói cho me cái FFT đi
<vubuntor496> _Tux_ :)) hoa ra la ban :))
<nobawk> Xcode: fuck, fuck this hả?
<Xcode> Ha ha
<_Tux_> vubuntor496: lạ lắm sao ?
<nobawk> chắc lại có thù hằn gì với _Tux_ đây mà
<vubuntor496> :))
<vubuntor496> ban la nguoi kha "nguy hiem" :))
<_Tux_> nobawk: thế thì ngon
 * _Tux_ cầm gạch
 * nobawk đội nồi cơm điện
<Xcode> :-)
<_Tux_> @ping
<ubot2> pong
<_Tux_> vubuntor496: đừng tỏ ra như thế
<_Tux_> cái đấy không giúp bạn *nguy hiểm* hơn đâu :D
<codai2810> _Tux_: thế à :(
 * codai2810 chui vào xó tự kỷ
 * _Tux_ nhìn nhìn codai2810 
<vubuntor496> :))
<vubuntor496> y' minh la` ban "to ra" "nguy hiem" :))
<vubuntor496> rat la benh
<_Tux_> ;))
<_Tux_> vubuntor496: cao thủ là đây
 * _Tux_ thôi núp
 * _Tux_ sợ nhắm mấy bạn cao thủ
<_Tux_> vubuntor496: nếu vào đây với ý là khuyên khích
<CoconutCrab> khiêu khích
<_Tux_> thì /me không rảnh nhá :D
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab:
<_Tux_> ok
<_Tux_> "chó cứ sủa, đoàn người cứ đi"
<CuaMat> ddi lun
<CuaMat> chuyện gì vừa xảy ra vậy?
<Xcode> vnluser
<vubuntor842> alo
<vubuntor842> co ai ko vay?
<vubuntor842> giup voi
<vubuntor842> ai giup minh voi
<moriator> ko ai nói j hết vậy?
<moriator> hi hi hi
<CuaMat> :-\
<moriator> chào mọi người thôi ^^
<codai2810> hợ
<codai2810> moriator: chém gió thì sang #vnluser
<lmq2401> chém gió ở đây bị ghi lại hết!
<vubuntor019> can giup do~
<vubuntor019> minh ko the cai phan mem trong ubuntu
<vubuntor019> no' cu xuat hien thong bao nay hoai
<vubuntor019> ai co the giup minh ko
<vubuntor019> An error occurred
<vubuntor019> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<vubuntor019> minh ko the cai phan mem tu apt hya tu Synaptic dc
<vubuntor019> :|
<vubuntor019> co ai ko
<_Tux_> vubuntor019: không
<lmq2401> cái thông báo nó chỉ thì làm theo nó thử đi
<vubuntor019> um
<vubuntor019> cai nay luc nay minh cai font vo
<vubuntor019> no' cu time out hoai nen minh dong no lai
<vubuntor019> cho minh hoi la no van ko the ket noi toi server
<vubuntor019> minh co the lam j de dung tien trinh nay lai
<lmq2401> kill nó đi
<vubuntor019> minh dung lenh top nhung ko biet no ten la j :|
<vubuntor019> nen ko biet kill cai nao :(
<vubuntor019> xin giup minh voi
<vubuntor019> minh dung lenh sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts de cai font
<vubuntor019> gio ko the ket noi toi may chu va no cu lien tuc connect ko dung lai
<CuaMat> thế chạy cái kia sudo dpkg --configure -a
<vubuntor019> ban nao co the chi minh cach dung no lai duoc ko
<CuaMat> cái gì cứ connect?
<vubuntor019> luc no' bao loi minh da chay lenh do'
<vubuntor019> va no tiep tuc qua trinh cai font
<CuaMat> à
<CuaMat> thế remove cái msttcorefonts đi
<vubuntor019> no dang cai ma`
<vubuntor019> chua cai xong
<vubuntor019> minh muon kill cai tien trinh do nhung ko biet tien trinh do ten j
<vubuntor019> :((
<vubuntor019> nhiu ng ma ko ai giup het vay
 * _Tux_ dùng windows
<_Tux_> chẳng biết giúp thế nào
<CuaMat> kill làm gì
<CuaMat> ói luôn đấy :)
<vubuntor019> lam sao de dung tien trinh do lai
<vubuntor019> de cai phan mem i
<vubuntor019> um nhung neu ko dung no lai ko the nao cai phan mem khac vo dc
<CuaMat> killall apt-get gì đấy?
<vubuntor019> thu roi luon
<vubuntor019> nhung no bao no process
<CuaMat> hmm?
<CuaMat> thế giờ nó báo file lock là file nào?
<vubuntor019> minh thu search tren mang thi no bao phai rm file lock trong /var/lib/dpkg
<CuaMat> rm là nó ói luôn đấy
<vubuntor019> khi minh thu xoa file nay thi no bao
<vubuntor019> rm: remove write-protected regular empty file `lock'?
<CuaMat> lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<vubuntor019> :|
<CuaMat> xem process tên là gì
<CuaMat> id là gì
<CuaMat> thì kill nó
<rmrf`> }anyone
<vubuntor019> lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<vubuntor019> ko ra cai j ca :|
<CuaMat> đúng đường dẫn không vậy nhỉ?
 * CuaMat chả nhớ nữa :))
<CuaMat> thôi reboot đi
<CuaMat> :))
<vubuntor019> reboot 2 lan roi
<vubuntor019> cung ko dc :|
<CuaMat> reboot
<rmrf`> }learn anyone as Làm ơn ko hỏi có ai ở đây ko, có ai biết cái này ko, ai giúp mình với, … Hãy nói luôn câu hỏi và sẽ có người trả lời bạn nếu họ biết.
<CuaMat> gỡ cái gói msttcorefonts ra
<bksupybot> rmrf`: The operation succeeded.
<CuaMat> vấn đề này giống mạng của bạn
<vubuntor019> @CuaMat: go~ lam sao :(
<CuaMat> aptitude uninstall msttcorefonts
<CuaMat> hay aptitude remove gì đấy
<rmrf> remove
<CuaMat> okay
<CuaMat> remove
<vubuntor019> aptitude ko dc cai mac dinh :|
<vubuntor019> ko the cai j them do mstt van dang chay :|
<CuaMat> sudo killall dpkg
<vubuntor490> @CuaMat
<vubuntor490> van ko dc ban a
<vubuntor490> du bay gio minh da rm dc lock nhung khi vo Synaptich no van bao loi~
<CuaMat> hè
<CuaMat> aptitude remove msttcorefonts
<CuaMat> dpkg remove msttcorefonts
<vubuntor490> haizz
<vubuntor490> ko dc :|
<vubuntor490> chac cai lai tu dau qa :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor490: lolz
<vubuntor490> @Tux ban biet thi giup minh di :(
<vubuntor490> hom qa den gio cai 3-4 lan roi :(
<CuaMat> vác máy ra chỗ khác cài
<CuaMat> :))
<vubuntor490> haizz
<vubuntor490> moi lan 1 loi~ khac
<vubuntor490> lan thi update len 11.04 thi khi khoi dong ko chiu vo
<vubuntor490> doi nua tieng ko vo :|
<vubuntor490> :|
<vubuntor490> hic
<vubuntor490> clear
<vubuntor490> lam on co ai co the giai quyrt van de nay
<vubuntor490> giup minh dc ko :(
<vubuntor490> may minh hien tai chi co 1 OS ubuntu
<vubuntor490> ko the cai lai them lan nua dc :(
<codai2810> vubuntor490: tặng mình cái máy đi mình dùng hộ :)
<vubuntor490> cho minh hoi trong system monitor
<vubuntor490> cho minh hoi trong system monitor
<lmq2401> Làm ơn (test)
<vubuntor505> mình có một vài phân vùng
<vubuntor505> làm thế nào để khi mount nó không hiện ra Desktop
<_Tux_> vubuntor505: gconf-editor
<_Tux_> tìm cái khóa desktop
<_Tux_> nhanh nhất là dùng Ubuntu-Tweak
#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-04
 * favadi is away: Gone away for now
 * favadi is back.
 * lmq2401 chào bkphenny
<codai2810> }ping
<vubuntor464> có bạn nào biết chương trình gì có thể đọc file .vce trên ubuntu ko
<vubuntor464> mình cần để thi quốc tế
<codai2810> .g .vce reader ubuntu
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1647433
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] Installation of VCE files - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
 * _Tux_ nghe thấy chữ quốc tế lủi đi
<vubuntor464> :|
<vubuntor464> @_Tux_ sao thế
 * _Tux_ ăn rau muống sao dám bàn chuyện thế giới
<vubuntor464> ủa chứ bạn ko thi TOEIC à
<_Tux_> vubuntor464: mình Tiếng Anh mới hết lớp 3 thui :(
<vubuntor464> còn nhiều cái khác đâu mỗi TOEIC
<_Tux_> vubuntor464: mình ở "Hội những người chỉ hiểu Tiếng Việt" và "Hội những người chỉ biết ngồi nhà"
<_Tux_> http://d3uwin5q170wpc.cloudfront.net/photo/134157_460s.jpg
<_Tux_> ô
<_Tux_> nhầm channel
<vubuntor464> em hỏi 1 cấu khí không phải
<vubuntor464> ví dụ khi mình đang cài pm bằng apt-get
<vubuntor464> mà tự dung có việc bận thế là shutdown
<vubuntor464> mà chưa cài xong có bị sao ko
<_Tux_> vubuntor464: có
<vubuntor178> xin chao. Mình vừa cai đặt ubunntu 11.04 bên cạnh win7. Nhưng máy tự đặt ưu tiên vào ubuntu trước, nghĩa là nếu không lựa vào win thì trong  10s sẽ vào Ubuntu. Mình muốn hỏi có cách nào đổi lại không, và sử dụng boot của win. Cám ơn.
<_Tux_> vubuntor178: dùng window
<lmq2401> cách dễ nhất là dùng chương trình StartUp-Manager
<lmq2401> còn không thì vào file grub.cfg mà chỉnh!
<vubuntor178> bạn nói rõ hơn được không
<lmq2401> rõ hơn là thế nào?
<lmq2401> chỉ cách cài StartUp-Manager hả ?
<vubuntor178> Mình không chuyên IT, bạn hướng dẫn cụ thể được không. Chương trình đó sử dụng như thế nào?
<vubuntor178> thanks
 * _Tux_ cũng không phải chuyên gia IT
<nobawk> !grub
<lmq2401> có trong kho
<ubot2> Grub là một chương trình quản lý khởi động trong dự án GNU. Grub cho phép người sử dụng có nhiều hệ điều hành trên một máy tính và người dùng có thể chọn vào hệ điều hành nào lúc khởi động. Xem thêm: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<bksupybot> Title: GNU GRUB - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF) (at www.gnu.org)
<nobawk> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor178> file /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<vubuntor178> là file gì thế bạn
<lmq2401> hình như cái này là lâu rồi
<lmq2401> bây giờ nó là grub.cfg
<nobawk> grub2
<vubuntor178> thê file đó làm sao truy cập thế bạn
<lmq2401> sao không dùng chương trình có GUI cho dễ
<lmq2401> file đó muốn chỉnh thì phải là root thì phải
<lmq2401> sudo gedit ....
<vubuntor178> haiz.~
<vubuntor178> uhm mình đang tìm hiểu, để xem thử nha. thanks.
<vubuntor178> Như vậy grub cũng là chương trình hãng thứ 3 giông start manager. Có cách nào không dùng chương trình hãng thứ 3 khong bạn
<lmq2401>  là sao?
<CoconutCrab> lol, nguồn mở mà cũng có khái niệm thứ hai thứ ba à?
<CoconutCrab> thế có những cái nào là của 'hãng thứ nhất'?
<vubuntor178> ý là có cách sử nào trong hệ điều hành hoặc chương trình  của máy giúp thiết lập cái này không. Mình không phải dân chuyên IT mà
<lmq2401> vubuntor178: StartUp-Manger nó là chương trình dùng để chỉnh vài thiết lập đơn giản của Grub
<lmq2401> tức là nó có giao diện người dùng
<lmq2401> thích click và click hay là ngồi gõ
 * _Tux_ định bò khỏi nhà
<_Tux_> mà hem có chỗ nào để chơi
<lmq2401> _Tux_: có nhầm kênh không vậy
<_Tux_> lmq2401: chỗ nào chẳng được
<vubuntor031> cac anh oi
<vubuntor031> em xai ban ubuntu 10 k sao. hum nay up len 11.4 thi man hinh no nhap nhay
<vubuntor031> xong no lag lag kieu giong dien tu bang bi hong
<_Tux_> vubuntor031: tối thứ 7 đi chơi đi
<vubuntor031> ai giup em loi j a
<_Tux_> Ubuntu làm giề
<_Tux_> máy tính suốt ngày
<vubuntor031> ai giup em voi man hinh laglag the nay dug k dc
<lmq2401> vubuntor031: viết chữ không dấu chẳng hiểu gì hết
<vubuntor031> em chua cai` bo go~ chu~
<lmq2401> vubuntor031: có dùng unity không?
<lmq2401> máy yếu thì đừng dùng unity
<vubuntor688> cho minh hoi cai nay di may bro
<vubuntor688> lam sao de coi may minh cai het driver chua ?
<lmq2401> vubuntor688: vô Additional Driver coi còn cái gì không
<vubuntor688> no proprietary drivers are in use on this system ?
<vubuntor688> no thog bao nhu vay la sao ha ban ?
<GeekComp> tức là hem còn cái giề nữa :|
<GeekComp> hoặc là nó ếu nhận ra
<vubuntor688> vay la day du driver ah
<vubuntor688> hic
<vubuntor688> sao  man hih cua minh bi den thui 1 ben vay
<GeekComp> xem lại driver màn hình coi
<GeekComp> đen thui 1 nữa?
<vubuntor688> trog chon kich thuoc man hinh minh khong thay co ty le 5-3
<vubuntor688> hok
<vubuntor688> den thui khoag 1/4 ah
<vubuntor688> fia ben trai hoac ben fai
<vubuntor688> trong chon kich thuoc chi co ty len 16-10 va 4-3 thui ah
<GeekComp> chịu rồi, riêng cái phần cứng này thì /me chịu
<GeekComp> chửa gặp bao h
<vubuntor688> hic
<vubuntor688> thanks ban da giup nha
<vubuntor688> ai cuu voi hic hic
<GeekComp> đã làm đk gì đâu mà thank @.@'
<lmq2401> vubuntor688: có từng dùng thử Windows trên máy đang dùng chưa
<GeekComp> (_'_!)
<GeekComp> Windows ngon thì mới hỏi chớ
<vubuntor688> minh dag xai dual boot
<GeekComp> Windows ngon là cái chắc chắn
<vubuntor688> ca 2 hdh lun
<GeekComp> dual boot ko liên quan
<lmq2401> vubuntor688: vậy thì dùng tiếp Windows đi!
<GeekComp> card gì?
<vubuntor688> minh xai card onboard
<GeekComp> card đồ họa seri gì?
<GeekComp> oak
<vubuntor688> ?
<GeekComp> onboard mà còn bị
<vubuntor688> sao ban
<vubuntor688> hic
<vubuntor688> minh hok bit nua
<GeekComp> seri?
<vubuntor688> mih xai toshiba l300
<GeekComp> Intel HD à?
<vubuntor688> gma x4500mhd do ban
<GeekComp> .g driver gma x4500mhd
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_GMA
<bksupybot> Title: Intel GMA - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<GeekComp> .g driver ubuntu gma x4500mhd
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_GMA
<bksupybot> Title: Intel GMA - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<GeekComp> @.@
<vubuntor688> link do sao ban ?
<GeekComp> ko
<GeekComp> để từ từ search xem
<vubuntor688> uh nho ban chi giuo
<vubuntor688> uh nho ban chi giup
 * lmq2401 nhìn mọi người đang cố gắng!
<vubuntor688> vd khi minh mo 1 trag web rui bam minimize
<vubuntor688> thi cho den thui do no hok mat
<vubuntor688> ma con lai 1 phan cua trag web do
<GeekComp> thử làm theo coi
<GeekComp> http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-latest-intel-driver-2.12-on-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx
<bksupybot> Title: How To Install Latest Intel Driver 2.12 On Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials (at www.howtoforge.com)
<GeekComp> nhưng mờ báo trước là dự tính sẵn trg hợp cài lại nha
 * GeekComp nhìn nhìn lmq2401 
<vubuntor688> doc cai do hok hieu ji het tron
<GeekComp> là ai ta?
<GeekComp> đây nhá
<GeekComp> bật term lên
<vubuntor688> sao nua ban
<GeekComp> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<GeekComp> sudo apt-get update
<GeekComp> sudo apt-get dist-ugrade
<GeekComp> đó
<GeekComp> reboot lại coi
<vubuntor688> uh thanks ban
<vubuntor688> reboot xog se vao bao cao lai
<vubuntor688> hihi
<GeekComp> ờm
 * GeekComp vặt càng PartyCrab 
<GeekComp> .g tomcat
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://tomcat.apache.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Apache Tomcat - Welcome! (at tomcat.apache.org)
<GeekComp> sao roài?
<vubuntor719> hi
<GeekComp> vubuntor719: abc xyz
<vubuntor719> duoc rui ban oi
<GeekComp> ô hô
<vubuntor719> thanks ban nhieu lam
<vubuntor719> hehe
<GeekComp> thế thôi à
<vubuntor719> sau nay co ji nho ban giup nhieu
<vubuntor719> hihi
<GeekComp> @.@ tưởng khó chơi hơn nữa chớ
<vubuntor719> sao ban ?
<GeekComp> hem
<vubuntor719> cug may la dc
<vubuntor719> vay lam sao minh bit da nhan dung driver ha ban
<GeekComp> theo cảm nhận thôi
<GeekComp> bksupybot: tell n2i Sao dạo này ít thấy mẹt thế?
<GeekComp> bkphenny: tell n2i Sao dạo này ít thấy mẹt thế?
<bkphenny> GeekComp: I'll pass that on when n2i is around.
<GeekComp> .g jetty web
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://www.mortbay.org/
<bksupybot> Title: jetty - Jetty WebServer (at www.mortbay.org)
<GeekComp> .xkcn
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://tinyurl.com/3sonxvy
<vubuntor719> go tieg viet thi cai chuog trinh gi vay ?
<bksupybot> Title: Log in | Tumblr (at tinyurl.com)
<_FirePhoenix_> ibus
<GeekComp> ibus-unikey
<_FirePhoenix_> ibus-unikey
<vubuntor757> alo tổng đài
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<GeekComp> .t
<bkphenny> Sat, 04 Jun 2011 14:22:40 GMT
<vubuntor757> em có làm theo cái hướng dẫn ở đây http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/45164/how-to-customize-the-ubuntu-bootloader-screen/
<bksupybot> Title: How to Customize the Ubuntu Bootloader Screen - How-To Geek (at www.howtogeek.com)
<GeekComp> cài burg đi bạn
<vubuntor757> giờ làm xong khởi động lại nó báo lỗi Grub loading. Error : no such deivice
<GeekComp> cài lại -> cài burg -> update burg
<vubuntor757> cài lại cái j bạn
<GeekComp> à há
<GeekComp> burg mới thay ppa
<GeekComp> giờ có vô đk U ko?
<vubuntor757> ko
<vubuntor757> chạy lên nó báo cái lỗi trên kia
<vubuntor757> Grub loading. Error : no such deivice
<GeekComp> cài lại U ->
<vubuntor757> hức
<GeekComp> cài như hướng dẫn trên
<GeekComp> nhÆ°ng thay
<GeekComp> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bean123ch/burg && sudo apt-get update
<GeekComp> thành
<GeekComp> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:n-muench/burg && sudo apt-get update
<vubuntor757> giờ chắc chắn phải cài lại ubuntu à :(
<GeekComp> đang dùng 11.04 đúng hem?
<vubuntor757> 10.10
<GeekComp> oak
<_FirePhoenix_> Mềnh chả biết gì về grub2 hết tủi quá :(
<GeekComp> giờ nhá
<GeekComp> cài lại U
<GeekComp> rồi vô lại đây
<GeekComp> rồi nói sau ^^
<vubuntor757> ơ ............. e chết :(
<_FirePhoenix_> Cài lại nhanh mà :P
<GeekComp> chưa đầy 15'
<lmq2401> cài lại đừng có update gì trong lúc cài!
<vubuntor757> cài lại phần mềm vs lặt vặt lâu
<vubuntor719> cai grub 2 no cung hanh ha minh wa troi lun do
<GeekComp> thì đã biểu cài xong vô đây
<GeekComp> có gì thì bật team lên làm hộ cho
<_FirePhoenix_> làm 1 cái list phần mềm xong apt-get install <list> là xong nhanh mà =))
<vubuntor757> hức..... thoát xác
<GeekComp> _FirePhoenix_: ai rảnh hơi đi làm
<vubuntor757> :((
<_FirePhoenix_> <<< Có người rảnh đây =))
<GeekComp> nhìu ppa
<codai2810> hic
 * GeekComp liếc liếc codai2810 
<_FirePhoenix_> ừ nhỉ ko biết vụ đó :P
<_FirePhoenix_>  Packages: 696 <<< Số gói cài trên máy :P
<GeekComp> của /me: 1507
<GeekComp> chít cha nãy h chém nhầm kênh, PartyCrab lên kẹp chết
 * lmq2401 nhìn xung quanh kênh không thấy ở đâu ghi "cấm chém"
<GeekComp> Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser]"
<GeekComp> đó
<vubuntor846> thử dùng unikey
<_FirePhoenix_> Pro nào biết xài Tmux hướng dẫn hộ em tí :P
<vubuntor846> hì dc rùi
<Geek|google> vubuntor846: vô Hỗ trợ ngôn ngữ
<Geek|google> chỉnh phương pháp gõ thành ibus
<nguyenvantuanrs> _FirePhoenix_ dao nay a _FirePhoenix_ chuyen sang xai tmux a`?
<_FirePhoenix_> Vẫn quen tay với Alt+123 :P Định xài thử cho biết :P
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<_FirePhoenix_> Cái file config hôm qua ngồi làm buồn tay del rồi á á :(
<nguyenvantuanrs> _FirePhoenix_: a co bit lam sao de cho 1 cua so luon o trc cac cua so # ko chi? e voi?
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<_FirePhoenix_> Ko :P. Chưa ngâm cứu xong mà :P. Mới chỉnh mấy thứ cơ bản :|
<vubuntor374> lam sao de doi cai ten vubuntor thanh ten cua minh vay ?
<_FirePhoenix_> vubuntor374: /nick <nickname>
<_FirePhoenix_> <nickname> là tên bick bạn chọn :P
<vubuntor374> vubuntor374: /nick <maximumko>
<vubuntor374> ?
<vubuntor374> hem hieu
<nguyenvantuanrs> :p
<_FirePhoenix_> gõ cái lệnh đó vào ô chat :|
<_FirePhoenix_> có nên xài dwm ko ta? Ai xài rồi giơ chân lên hỏi vài thứ nào?
<vubuntor374>  /nick <maximumko>
<vubuntor374> sao ta
<_FirePhoenix_> bỏ cái khoảng trắng trước /nick hộ mình :|
<nguyenvantuanrs> bo? dau cach o trc
<_FirePhoenix_> bỏ cả cái dấu <>
<vubuntor374> eo
<maximumko> dc roai
<maximumko> hehe
<vubuntor755> Xin Chào.Đã khuya nhưng không biết có ai giúp em được không
<lmq2401> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor755> tinh hinh la minh vua cai Ubuntu 11.04. vọc chơi thui. Nhưng khi boot máy sử dụng Ubuntu để dual boot cùng win7. Mình muốn đổi lại dùng chương trình boot của win7 được khồn
<lmq2401> được! rồi khỏi vô Ubuntu
<vubuntor755> là sao
<lmq2401> !Grub
<ubot2> Grub là một chương trình quản lý khởi động trong dự án GNU. Grub cho phép người sử dụng có nhiều hệ điều hành trên một máy tính và người dùng có thể chọn vào hệ điều hành nào lúc khởi động. Xem thêm: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<bksupybot> Title: GNU GRUB - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF) (at www.gnu.org)
<vubuntor755> nhưng em thấy win cũng có chương trình cho phép  dual boot mà
<lmq2401> Dual boot giữa các bản Windows
<vubuntor755> aà ra thế
<vubuntor755> tại có lần e cài bản wubi thì win cho boot giữa 2 cái luôn ấy mà
<vubuntor755> à mà nhân tiện cho em hỏi luôn lúc nãy anh (chị) nói có thể sử dụng lại chương trình boot của win, làm sao thế a (dù khôn vô được Ubuntu nhưng muốn biết thui)
<lmq2401> cài Windows lại thì nó đè lên
<vubuntor755> Trời.
<vubuntor755> nếu zậy hình như nếu gỡ ubuntu thì có vào win được không
<lmq2401> không biết....(nhưng khuyến khích)
<vubuntor755> là sao
<lmq2401> gỡ thử đi thì biết
 * lmq2401 không biết gỡ nghĩa là sao cả
<vubuntor755> thế thui. là bỏ ubuntu luôn ấy mà. Nhưng mà để dùng thử đã
<vubuntor755> rồi. Còn muốn hỏi nứa. Thanh panel trong bản ubuntu lần này có thể chuyển xuống đáy màn hình được khong? cách làm?
<lmq2401> "bản ubuntu lần này" là gì?
<vubuntor755> à lúc nãy có nói là bản  11.04 đó
<lmq2401> không dùng giao diện unity nên không biết
<lmq2401> thử mò trong compiz xem
<lmq2401> chắc không được đâu
<lmq2401> dùng giao diện classic đi
<vubuntor755> ủa làm sao chuyển đổi sang giao diện classic zậy anh. (mới xài thiếu kiến thức lắm)
 * lmq2401 cũng thiếu kiến thức lắm
 * lmq2401 chắc là thiếu kiến thức hơn nhiều
<lmq2401> ở ngoài màn hình login chọn giao diện Ubuntu Classic
<vubuntor755> không để ý lắm. thôi cám ơn nhiều nha. Chắc e đi ngủ đây. Mơi sthi xong không biết làm gì nên cài thử ubuntu vọc chơi ấy mà. thanks. g9.
#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-05
<vubuntor042> xin cho mình hỏi, trước mình dùng bản ubuntu 10.10 có hiệu ứng là khi nhấn chuột và kéo cửa sổ thì nó sẽ có hiệu ứng như là lượn sóng. Bây giờ trên bản 11.04 mình ko biết làm thế nào để có hiệu ứng ấy nữa. Các bạn có thể giúp đỡ mình cài được ko?
 * CoconutCrab chịu, chưa 11.04 bao giờ 
<vubuntor042> có ai biết giúp mình với :)
<nobawk> chắc chưa cấu hình compiz
<vubuntor353> khong hieu sao moi~ lan minh update cac goi la khong the vo ubuntu dc
<vubuntor353> co' ai biet tai sao ko?
<vubuntor353> minh dang su dung ban 10.10 x86_64, moi lan update xong reboot lai may, thuong khoi dong vo dc dong chu Ubuntu 10.10 roi den luon
<vubuntor353> ko the login vao tiep dc
<vubuntor353> no' bi sao vay nhi
<vubuntor353> :) lam the nao nhi:-/
<vubuntor353> a lo
<vubuntor168> Xin chào. Mình vừa upgrade kernel của ubuntu lên 2.6.39-0. Mọi chuyện cũng bình thường, nhưng khi khởi động lại thì không được. nhưng shutdown thì được. bạn nào biết xin hướng dẫn giúp. cảm ơn
<bigcat> hi
<bigcat> hi
<vubuntor405> làm thế nào để cai gói java jre6u25linuxi586.bin và jre6u25linuxi586.rpm trong ubuntu ?
<bigcat> co ai huong dan minh cai x-chat dc ko?
<vubuntor541> Xin chao. Minh cai ubuntu nhung gap loi khi vaof synaptic package manager, giong voi http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?t=2836&p=136717 . Lam theo huong dan lai gap loi
<bksupybot> Title: Không kích hoạt được Synaptic package manager - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor541> minh da lam nhu the nhung lai hien ra loi E: The package ttf-mscorefonts-installer needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<GeekComp> vubuntor541: cài gì mà lỗi font?
<vubuntor541> khong biet. Minh co cai them font, nhung khong biet loi cho nao. reinstall cung the
<GeekComp> sudo apt-get -f install coi
<vubuntor541> van ra thong bao nhu the
<GeekComp> purge cái cũ đi
<GeekComp> sau đó install lại
<dangkhoa12> chao moi nguoi
<dangkhoa12> luc nay buon qua ha
<vubuntor541> lam sao purge cai cu
<vubuntor541> noi thiet minh moi cai ubuntu toi qua, khong biet j ca
<vubuntor902> xin hướng dẫn cách gỡ Driver đi để cài lại
<vubuntor902> driver của card màn hình
<_Tux_> vubuntor902: cài sao gỡ thế
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor902> cài là chạy file .run
<vubuntor902> sao gỡ đc như vậy :|
<vubuntor571> xin chao. Cho hoi cach thiet dat grub ve thoi gian vao os mac dinh, thu tu vao os
<lmq2401> dùng StartUp-Manager là dễ nhất
<vubuntor116> hi âl
<vubuntor571> hien tai minh dang xai win 7 va ubuntu 11.04 , minh da chinh de dual boot tu chuong trinh boot cua win7, nhung vao ubuntu lai dual boot tiep
<vubuntor116> ai em chỉ cách "dấu" một folder trong ubuntu với ạ
<lmq2401> dấu là gì
<lmq2401> đánh dấu hả
<vubuntor116> à làm ẩn nó đi ấy
<nobawk> thêm dấu . trước tên folder
<lmq2401> vubuntor571: trong trang tài liệu có hết đó
<lmq2401> Grub 2
<vubuntor116> oh ha. em biết mõi trên win, dùng ubuntu tới 3 năm òi vẫn dốt :)
<vubuntor571> cho hoi vao starup manager trong ubunntu 11.04 o dau the a
<lmq2401> trong kho!
<vubuntor571> cam on a
<vubuntor571> a viac cai dat co lau khong  a. e thay in progess chay hoai khong co bieu hien j ca
<vubuntor730> cho em hoi ve viec cai them fonts cho ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor730> thanks
<vietred> vubuntor730: copy font vào folder .fonts trong home, không có folder đó thì tạo ra
 * _Tux_ thấy vietred xui thế thì chết
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> đoán vubuntor730 sẽ quay lại :))
<vietred> _Tux_: :-"
<vietred> _Tux_: chết, ko được rồi, bạn ấy sẽ ko thấy .fonts ở đâu cả :-SS
<lmq2401> vietred: hình như là cái folder font nằm trong /user/share
<vietred> lmq2401: folder đó nằm trong home
<vietred> còn nếu muốn cài font cho cả hệ thống thì để mình coi lại :D
<lmq2401> làm gì có folder font nào trong home?
<dangkhoa12> cai viec cai font cung vat va nhu vay nhi
<vietred> lmq2401: đúng rồi, /user/share :), còn folder ~/.fonts không có thì mình tạo ra :)
<vietred> lmq2401: lúc đó là cài font cho riêng user
<dangkhoa12> tai file deb
<vubuntor625> how i open “System \ Preferences \ Keyboard Shortcuts”?
<vubuntor625> i use ubuntu 11.04:(
<lmq2401> vubuntor625: dùng unity thì gõ chữ đó vào ô tìm kiếm!
<vubuntor625> dùng unity là sao ạ?
 * lmq2401 không rành tiếng Anh, sao không nói tiếng Việt ngay từ đầu?
<vubuntor625> tại vì đọc cái status toàn ta
<vubuntor625> nên nghĩ là mọi ngưòi dùng ta
<vubuntor625> :(
 * lmq2401 lại gặp trường hợp nói chuyện khó hiểu thứ 3 trong ngày
<vubuntor625> ví dụ :http://vnhow.vn/contents/view/cach-tao-phim-tat-de-mo-terminal-tren-ubuntu#axzz1OOmnrLMN
<bksupybot> Title: Cách tạo phím tắt để mở Terminal trên Ubuntu | vnHow.vn (at vnhow.vn)
<vubuntor625> thì “System \ Preferences \ Keyboard Shortcuts” phải làm như thế nào ạ
<vubuntor625> chỉ đơn giản là thế:)
<lmq2401> thì gõ ô tìm kiếm là  Keyboard Shortcuts
<_Tux_> không biết admin mấy trang kia có dùng Linux không nhở :))
<vubuntor625> vâng. được rồi ạ. Cám ơn
<vubuntor296> Có bạn nào giúp mình phần này
<vubuntor296> sử dụng font vni trong libre office thì làm thế nào nhỉ
<C4NoC> copy vao ma xai
<vietred> bạn cài font vni chưa?
<vietred> chưa thì khỏi xài :))
<vubuntor296> trong microsoft thì đổi bảng mã sang unicode
<vubuntor296> à sang vni
<vubuntor296> mình cài rồi
 * vietred đang tính lặn
<vubuntor296> có cài là không biết bật mã vni lên làm sao
 * C4NoC chả hiểu 
 * vietred nhớ thì hình như vni là mã mà?
<vietred> lộn, font chứ ko phải mã
<vubuntor296> vietred là gì bạn
<vietred> vubuntor296: vietred là tên mình, bạn hỏi chi? :D
<vubuntor296> tức là trong ms office thì mình phải đổi sang bảng mã vni mới xài đc font vni
<C4NoC> ờ
<vubuntor296> nhưng trong ubuntu 11.04 mình không biết đổi
<vietred> có vụ này hả trời?
<vubuntor296> bạn nào biết chỉ mình với
 * vietred mới biết luôn á, thường cứ xài unicode hết
<vubuntor296> tức là mở file thì được
<vubuntor296> nhưng khi soạn thảo thì phải chuyển chứ bạn
<vubuntor296> nếu mình muốn soạn văn bản bằng Vni thì phải đổi mã chứ
<vietred> vubuntor296: keyboard input method -> phần Font and style: show language panel
<vietred> chọn always hoặc when active
<vietred> rồi sau đó nó sẽ hiện ra phần setting cho unikey, ở đó cho bạn cho kiểu đánh, bảng mã,...
<vubuntor296> ồ
<vubuntor296> được rồi
<vubuntor296> cám ơn bạn nhiều nhé
<vubuntor296> mình loay hoay mãi
<vietred> ko có chi
<vubuntor296> thanks!!!!!!!!!!!
<vietred> nhờ vậy mình mới biết vni cũng là mã :))
<vubuntor296> Cám ơn Vietred nhá,haha
<vietred> uhm, ko có chi
<vietred> ai biết Telex, STelex với STelex 2 khác nhau chỗ nào ko?
<vubuntor451> Cho mình hỏi hiện tại mình đang dùng Windows 7. Hiện tại mình đang chia 3 phân vùng. Ổ C đang chạy win 7 mình muốn cài thêm Ubuntu vào phân vùng D có được ko và khi cài đặt thiết lập như thế nào
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-28
<vubuntor268> alo
<vubuntor268> chao ban
<vubuntor268> hi MeiMei
<MeiMei> ủa, bác nào chào ở dây vậy giời
<vubuntor268> ak
<MeiMei> vubuntor268: hi
<vubuntor268> minh moi cai ubuntu nen khong ranh lam
<vubuntor268> vao google tim thi no ra cai site nay
<vubuntor268> thay co muc ho tro truc tuyen nen minh vao
<vubuntor268> neu ban ranh ve ubuntu minh muon hoi 1 chut y mak
<MeiMei>  oh, vậy bạn hỏi các chuyên gia ubuntu như anh n0bawk, n2i, favadi kia trả lời nha :)
<vubuntor268> uk thanks ban
 * MeiMei cũng chỉ là khách vãng lai :P
<vubuntor268> oh
<vubuntor268> vay de minh p.m cac anh y' xem
<vubuntor268> :)
<MeiMei> n0bawk: ak ra súp pót đi :)
<MeiMei> n2i: mọi hôm thấy khách tươi lắm mờ, có khách kìa, anh ra giúp đi
<vubuntor268> :)
<MeiMei> vubuntor268: bạn cần hỏi gì, cứ đặt câu hỏi thôi, ở đây ai biết sẽ trả lời
<vubuntor268> uhm
<vubuntor268> cha la minh muon kiem tra xem da cai day du driver chua ay mak
<vubuntor268> nhung khong biet xem cho nao
<MeiMei> bạn cài bản nào
<vubuntor268> minh dang xai ban 12.04 32bit
<vubuntor268> minh vao system settings-> detail -> graphic thi thay no de dong driver:unknow
<n0bawk> vubuntor268: chạy ngon lành ko có vấn đề gì, thì thôi kệ nó
<n0bawk> quan tâm chi
<vubuntor268> y minh la muon kiem tra xem da nhan het driver hay chua
<chungbd> vubuntor268: máy bạn dùng VGA gì?
<vubuntor268> minh xai onboard thoi
<vubuntor268> hom trc xai con ati nhung thao ra roi
<vubuntor268> ^^
<chungbd> bạn thử bật terminal lên vào gõ vào lệnh lspci
<vubuntor268> ok
<chungbd> rồi post vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com
<chungbd> rồi post link kết quả lên đây
<vubuntor268> uhm
<chungbd> .paste
<chungbd> .ibus
<chungbd> .hi
<chungbd> }hi
<chungbd> ubot2: hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<chungbd> ubot2: paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<chungbd> ubot2: ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<vubuntor268> day la link http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010633/
<chungbd> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<chungbd> vubuntor268: đó là VGA ở máy bạn
<chungbd> thường thì VGA onboard của Intel có sẵn driver tích hợp rùi
<chungbd> nên bạn ko cần lo lắng nhé
<chungbd> :)
<vubuntor268> uh thanks ban nhieu
<vubuntor268> ok
<vubuntor071> chao cac bac
<vubuntor071> em moi cai ubuntu
<quangteospk> có vấn đề chi :d
<vubuntor071> cho em hoi cai laptop hp co xac thuc van tay duoc k a?
 * quangteospk đi ra, vì không biết ;;)
<vubuntor071> cac bac noa ho tro em voi
<vubuntor071> k em lai cai lai windows bay gio
<CoconutCrab> tùy, có thể co
<CoconutCrab> tùy module
<vubuntor071> bac cho em huong dan di a
<vubuntor071> may probook 4430s ay
<CoconutCrab> n0bawk: poke poke
<CoconutCrab> n0bawk có dùng vân tay để chứng thực dùng pam rồi
<n0bawk> sao?
<vubuntor071> pam la gi a
<n0bawk> có driver rồi thì bật pam lên mà dùng thôi :3
<CoconutCrab> n0bawk: detect fingerprint hardware?
<vubuntor071> dung roi bac
<vubuntor071> driver thi lay o dau a
<vubuntor071> em dang dung ubuntu 12.04
<n0bawk> lsusb
<vubuntor071> cai nay da ho tro chua a
<CoconutCrab> lsusb thôi ha :3
<vubuntor071> bac nao cho cai link huong dan di a
<quangteospk> thử cái này coi
<quangteospk> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_enable_the_fingerprint_reader_with_ThinkFinger#Ubuntu
<vubuntor071> tks bac, em doc xem the nao
<n0bawk> lsusb
<n0bawk> coi xem cái fingerprint của hãng nào
<n0bawk> xem cái libfprint hỗ trợ chưa
<n0bawk> hỗ trợ rồi thì cài libfprint vào
<n0bawk> chạy fprint demo
<quangteospk> http://nmlaxaman.blogspot.com/2009/01/fingerprint-authentication-for-ubuntu.html --> món này chắc xem cũng đc
<n0bawk> quẹt quẹt vài cái rồi setup pam vậy là xong
<n0bawk> quan trọng là chỗ setup pam
<vubuntor071> da
<n0bawk> muốn theo ý mình cũng hơi mệt :3
<vubuntor071> em chay lenh lsusb
<quangteospk> mình ứ có cái chỗ quẹt quẹt :((
<vubuntor071> man hinh ra the nay
<vubuntor071> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 001 Device 003: ID 138a:003c
<CoconutCrab> trông thiếu vài cái nữa
<vubuntor071> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 093a:2510 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Optical Mouse Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0461:4dc7 Primax Electronics, Ltd  Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0cf3:3005 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR3011 Bluetooth
<vubuntor071> em paste het roi a
<vubuntor071> em xem cai link co ve phuc tap qua
<n0bawk> chưa thấy cái nào liên quan fingerprint :3
<n0bawk> hay là cái primax kia :))
<vubuntor071> co day bac
<vubuntor071> Device 003: ID 138a:003c Validity Sensors, Inc. VFS471 Fingerp
<n0bawk> vfs471 thì khả năng là chưa có driver
<n0bawk> trừ khi bạn dùng os oem đi kèm máy
<vubuntor071> la windows ha bac
<vubuntor071> may luc mau chi co moi dos thoi a
<vubuntor071> search o trang nao thi biet la co hay khong driver cho cai nay
<n0bawk> Fingerprint ReaderNoFprint project does not support this fingerprint reader
<n0bawk> vubuntor071: ko, nếu máy cài kèm bản linux của hp chế biến thì có thể có driver
<vubuntor071> the la cai nay chiu ha bac
<n0bawk> vì bọn validity đâu có mở driver cho linux
<n0bawk> mới chỉ cỏ 1 số dòng finperprint sensor của bọn này đc người dùng linux tự chế driver
<vubuntor071> the co convert duoc tu driver win sang linux k bac
<n0bawk> vubuntor071: khả năng là bạn tự chọc ngoáy viết driver cho libfprint, hoặc là ngồi chờ thằng nào rỗi hơi reverse cái con này
<n0bawk> vubuntor071: ko
<vubuntor071> em khong biet lap trinh cai nay
<vubuntor071> the la phai doi ha bac
<n0bawk> The property driver you pointed out is for VFS 451 and 471 and just
<n0bawk> works on SLED. I tried in Ubuntu and no luck.
<n0bawk> On the other hand, I got this email from a developer from Validity Inc.
<n0bawk> when I asked for support for Linux:
<n0bawk> SLED 11 SP1 is available this year for VFS451 & VFS471 on certain HP
<n0bawk> notebooks.
<n0bawk> We're working on our own Linux driver for SLED, Ubuntu & Fedora and we
<Tux|Ubuntu> hehe
<n0bawk> moas
<n0bawk> tá»± dÆ°ng ssh treo
 * Tux|Ubuntu cũng "tried" bất thành haha
<n0bawk> moá nó
<n0bawk> lúc có driver cho cái vfs300 của mình thì máy mình lăn ra chết
<n0bawk> còn ếu kịp sử dụng 1 ngày nào
<n0bawk> có khi tháo ra chế cái usb connector rồi cắm vào máy bàn xài thôi ;3
<Tux|Ubuntu> =)
<vubuntor071> bac <n0bawk> cao thu wa, vat duoc ca cai day dung cho may ban
<vubuntor071> tom lai lai cai xac thuc van tay cua may HP nay la k ho tro a
<n0bawk> vubuntor071: chưa có driver nguồn mở cho ubuntu, kiếm bản sled như thằng kia bảo + kiếm cái driver nguồn đóng chắc là được
<vubuntor071> sled la cai gi a
<n0bawk> .g sled
<Tux|Ubuntu> SuSE Enterpise Linux Desktop
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: SELD :D
<n0bawk> sao lão kia viết là sled nhể :))
<vubuntor071> ah, ban susu em cung biet nhung kho cai dat lam
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: hình như em nhầm
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhìn nó hơi chối =)
<n0bawk> Tux|Ubuntu: nó là suse linux enterpise desktop :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor071: kệ cái sensors đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor071: không dùng được cũng có chết đâu
<vubuntor071> ok, tks cac bac
<n0bawk> ờ, dùng cũng ko có ngon như windows đâu
<vubuntor071> windows chay cham lam nen em moi chuyen wa linux
 * Tux|Ubuntu quệt quệt con sensor cho bõ tức
<n0bawk> chỉ làm đc để auth lúc login hay lúc cần quyền truy cập thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: windows em cũng chỉ cần mỗi thế mà :D
<n0bawk> ko có cái nào cho phép tích hợp với browser cả
<n0bawk> Tux|Ubuntu: dùng với browser tiện lắm
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: cái addons bên windows
<Tux|Ubuntu> nó hem work với ff
<n0bawk> quẹt cái rầm nó login vô mail, hay các trang nhạy cảm
<Tux|Ubuntu> :D
<n0bawk> Tux|Ubuntu: ai bảo xài bản ff mới quá
<n0bawk> mà lần cuối cùng mình dùng
<n0bawk> nó chạy ngon lành cành đào
<Tux|Ubuntu> thế thì chịu rồi =)
<n0bawk> kể cả ff mới nhất :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> FF 4.0 đổ lên nó lỗi mà
<n0bawk> Tux|Ubuntu: thỉng thoảng update cái digital persona cái
<n0bawk> là chạy phè phè thôi
<vubuntor071> ff la gi day cac bac
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà nó có cái icon to uỵch khó chịu nhắm
<n0bawk> cái thằng ff củ chuối khó chiều
 * n0bawk thấy bình thường
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: em xài HP Identify protection
<Tux|Ubuntu> cái kia nó hem chạy :D
<n0bawk> cái icon cũng nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh thôi mà
<n0bawk> Tux|Ubuntu: thế dởm đúng rồi
<n0bawk> he he
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: cái kia nó có chạy đâu =)
<n0bawk> mình xài hàng digital persona thấy bình thường
<n0bawk> Tux|Ubuntu: cái máy của nợ này cũng có đống hp identify protection gì đó
<n0bawk> Tux|Ubuntu: mà thấy chạy nặng vãi
<n0bawk> mình phải tắt mải
<n0bawk> ram íu máy yếu chạy thêm cái đống đó thì muốn ói luôn :))
<n0bawk> trước mình cứ thắc mắc sao mỗi lần quẹt nó lại bị lag thế
<n0bawk> hoá ra là do cái anh protection vớ vẩn này, về sau tắt sạch chỉ còn để lại mỗi chức năng identify :3
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: của em thì không lag lắm
<n0bawk> mà h nó toàn báo win lậu :))
<n0bawk> Tux|Ubuntu: chắc máy khoẻ :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhưng mà khó chịu ở khoản cái icon thui
<n0bawk> chứ để nguyên chạy ốm vãi
<Tux|Ubuntu> FF nó vẫn chạy phà phà :D (FF portable 3.x)
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: :)
<n0bawk> bọn digital persona có cái icon nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh thôi mà, cũng ko thấy chướng mắt lắm
<Tux|Ubuntu> em cũng nghĩ tại nó gây khởi đông chậm remove đi hóa ra không phải
<n0bawk> chỉ đủ thấy là mình có thể dùng vân tay ở chỗ đó :3
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: okie
 * Tux|Ubuntu hiện đại là hại điện
<n0bawk> Tux|Ubuntu: máy mình chậm + lag chính là vì nó, nên cho bay rồi :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: mà cái HP đó cũng có nhiều bản lắm
<Tux|Ubuntu> em chỉ chạy được mỗi một bản :)
<n0bawk> con này hàng business đồ cổ
<n0bawk> hàng authentec gì đó
<n0bawk> nên driver hỗ trợ ngon lành :P
 * Tux|Ubuntu valality :((
<n0bawk> còn con dell của mình thì cứ cài digital persiona vào
<n0bawk> rồi update là chạy phè phè
<n0bawk> mỗi tội là cái digital persona này ko down đc trên trang của dell :3
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: mà tụi dell cũng bựa
<Tux|Ubuntu> có drivers mà hem kèm software
<n0bawk> chắc ký kết gì đó với digital persona
<n0bawk> nên ko đc public kiểu đó :3
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-29
<redlotus> !ping
<ubot2> Factoid 'ping' not found
<redlotus> list
<vubuntor459> Mong các bạn giúp đỡ
<vubuntor459> mình gặp lỗi khi chạy lệnh gem update --system
<vubuntor459> http://nm8.upanh.com/b1.s1.d4/29314ea641b22220060c69d38e2ce817_45388178.untitled.png
<vubuntor459> nó báo lỗi như vậy
<chungbd> vubuntor459: gem là gì vậy bạn?
<vubuntor459> lệnh đó của rubygems
<vubuntor459> có nghĩa là mình cài ruby
<vubuntor459> có nghĩa là mình cài ruby-1.8.7
<vubuntor459> sau đó cài rubygem-1.3.1
<chungbd> vubuntor459: bạn cài từ repo hay từ file down trên trang chủ?
<vubuntor459> và chạy lệnh gem update --system
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor459: cũng chơi ruby on rails hử ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor459: theo mình tốt nhất là xài rvm
<Tux|Ubuntu> chứ xài package đi kèm ubuntu không hợp lý lắm
<chungbd> :)
<vubuntor459> mình ko hiểu lắm về rvm
<Tux|Ubuntu> rvm có gì khó hiểu đâu
<Tux|Ubuntu> nó cài trên $HOME của mình
<Tux|Ubuntu> nên không sợ xung đột
<vubuntor459> mình đang chạy openVZ
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà chơi được gem + ruby + rails mới nhất
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor459: cái nào cũng chạy được hết mà, có root rồi cài cắm vô tư à
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhưng dùng user thường thôi cũng được, nếu muốn cài system nó cũng có hướng dẫn mà
<vubuntor459> vrm có hỗ trợ web control ko ban?
<Tux|Ubuntu> rvm
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà webcontrol là cái mô ?
<vubuntor459> cấu hình qua giao diện web
<vubuntor459> mình đang chạy ảo hoá
<vubuntor459> ào các máy server
<vubuntor459> cài openvz để ảo
<vubuntor459> cài rubu và rubugem để cài web control
<vubuntor459> mình đã làm thành công rồi
<vubuntor459> bây giờ làm lại bị lỗi vấn đề đó
<vubuntor459> ko biết nó thiê71u gì
<vubuntor459> tìm chưa ra
<vubuntor459> nó cứ bảo lỗi cái zlib
<vubuntor459> nhưng mình đã cài rùi zlib
<Tux|Ubuntu> zlib dev ?
 * Tux|Ubuntu tưởng bác kia chơi RoR lolz
<vubuntor005> hi
<vubuntor005> giúp mình cài dcom 173eu của viettel trên xubuntu
<vubuntor005> máy mình không có internet
<vubuntor005> chỉ dùng đc dcom
<vubuntor005> cắm vào nhưng ko nhận gì
<vubuntor005> cũng ko connect
<C4NoC> :|
<vubuntor005> khong ai on à
<vubuntor005> hay ko biết
<truongap> Bạn đã làm thử theo cách này chưa: http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/dcom-3g-cho-ubuntu-12-04-lts-1875379.html
<vubuntor406> co ai o day khong vay ?
<vubuntor406> cho hoi cach cai dat driver card man hinh cho : AMD Radeon™ HD 6400M Series Graphics
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor406: disable nó đi cho đỡ tốn điện
<vubuntor406> cai quat chay du qua
<vubuntor406> thay ben win, khi cai driver do thi quat chay em, ben unbutu 12.04 thi khong cai driver do, cai quat run du qua
<vubuntor406> lam sao de disable cai driver do ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> máy có mấy card nhỉ ?
<vubuntor406> card man hinh AMD Radeon™ HD 6400M Series Graphics
<Tux|Ubuntu> có mỗi một cái đấy thôi á ?
<vubuntor406> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0116] (rev 09) 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M Series] [1002:6760]
<vubuntor406> lam sao de disable cai card phia duoi
<Tux|Ubuntu> cài jupiter vào
<Tux|Ubuntu> rối vào mục Video Display chọn Internal only
<Tux|Ubuntu> done
<vubuntor406> lam sao go tieng viet duoc tren unbutu vay
<vubuntor406> cai jupiter nay no co tinh phi ha ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> !gõ Tiếng Việt
<ubot2> Xem hướng dẫn cách cài đặt phần mềm gõ Tiếng Việt ở đây : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Gõ_tiếng_Việt
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor406: không jupiter là phần mềm nguồn mở
<vubuntor199> anh/chị có thể cho e hỏi tại Hà Nội có ai có thể tư vấn về vc sử dụng Ubuntu đc ko ah
<vubuntor139> co ai giup em cai nay voi
<vubuntor139> co ai k ?
<vubuntor139> ai co the danh ra it phut giup em cai nay dc k moi nguoi ?
<n0bawk> ko có ai đâu bạn
<vubuntor139> ban oi giup minh cai nay vs
<vubuntor139> System -> Administration -> Users and Groups.
<vubuntor139> system do nam` o dau vay ban
<vubuntor139> minh tim cha thay
<n0bawk> ở cái thanh phía trên
<n0bawk> ko thì alt + f2
<n0bawk> gõ vào users and groups
<vubuntor139> go~ vao` k co luon ban a
<n0bawk> vubuntor139: tìm ở cái thanh phía trên
<n0bawk> trước đây thì nó sờ sờ ra đó rồi
<n0bawk> h bọn ubuntu chuyển sang dùng unity
<n0bawk> ko biết nó còn giống thế ko
<vubuntor139> ban co TW k
<vubuntor139> giup minh 1 ti
<vubuntor139> minh dang can gap'
<vubuntor139> team viewer
<vubuntor139> ban oi giup minh vss
<n0bawk> ko có
<n0bawk> cần làm gì với cái user & group?
<n0bawk> dùng lệnh cũng đc
<vubuntor139> adduser
<n0bawk> khỏi cần gui :))
<vubuntor139> minh dung virtualbox
<vubuntor139> add user cua han vo user & group
<vubuntor139> ma cha thay cai administration vs users and group dau
<vubuntor139> minh dung ban U 12.04 LTS
<n0bawk> vubuntor139: ubuntu 12.04 nó dùng unity
<n0bawk> vubuntor139: vào cái hình đầu tiên trên thanh bên tay trái
<n0bawk> vubuntor139: mà tìm cái users & group
<vubuntor139> roi
<n0bawk> còn ko thì dùng lệnh
<vubuntor139> lenh di
<n0bawk> sudo adduser abcxyz
<n0bawk> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/quickly-add-users-to-groups-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<vubuntor139> ban oi
<vubuntor139> http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-install-windows-in-ubuntu-hardy-with-virtualbox/2008/07/02
<vubuntor139> ban vao link do di
<vubuntor139> xem giup minh cai
<vubuntor139> add vboxusers
<vubuntor139> sao may minh k co nhi bo tay luon
<vubuntor139> ban co khi nao dung VirtualBox chua ?
<n0bawk> cài vào cho ubuntu hả?
<vubuntor139> uh
<n0bawk> install xong chua?
<n0bawk> http://thedaneshproject.com/posts/how-to-install-virtualbox-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin/
<n0bawk> làm theo cái này rồi thẳng tiến thôi
<vubuntor139> xong het roi
<vubuntor139> ma cai may ao no khong ra usb
<vubuntor139> em search thi phai add user cua no vao nua
<vubuntor139> ma toi buoc no thi lam k duoc
<n0bawk> sudo adduser <tên-user> vboxusers
<n0bawk> vubuntor139: chạy lệnh đó nó báo sao
<n0bawk> lúc cài chắc nó tự add rồi
<n0bawk> ko phải add lại làm gì
<vubuntor139> ten user
<vubuntor139> bam vao la cai j anh
<n0bawk> tên user của bạn là cái gì thì điền vào
<vubuntor139> ok dc roi
<vubuntor139> de em thu? da
<vubuntor139> thanks anh
<n0bawk> vubuntor139: ờ, logout ra login lại
<vubuntor806> có ai ko?
<vubuntor139> logout tuc la restart ha ?
<vubuntor139> a k
<vubuntor139> nham`
<n0bawk> vubuntor139: là logout, login lại
<vubuntor139> uh
<vubuntor806> máy acer ZG5 nên cài loại gì mấy bác
<vubuntor139> hjx dung cai ubuntu nay rac roi thiet
<vubuntor806> nhưng mà hay
<luffy|arch> cài loại gì là loại gì
<vubuntor139> U 12.04 LTS luon di
<vubuntor806> phiên bản gì của linux
<vubuntor806> máy cấu hình kém lắm
<luffy|arch> mới nhất
<luffy|arch> 12.04 LTS
<vubuntor806> có nặng ko
<vubuntor139> nang
<vubuntor806> nặng dùng để giật đùng đùng à
<vubuntor806> chém gió
<vubuntor806> máy acer ZG5
<vubuntor806> HDD 8GB
<n0bawk> vubuntor139: ko dùng cái unity nữa là đơn giản ngay :))
<vubuntor806> Ram 1GB
<vubuntor806> cho xin link dow với
<vubuntor806> tìm mãi mà ko thấy
<vubuntor806> hay xài xubuntu
<n0bawk> +1 xubuntu
<vubuntor806> xubuntu bao nhiêu đc N0bawk
<vubuntor806> à quên
<vubuntor806> SSD 8GB
<luffy|arch> hdd gì có 8GB
<vubuntor806> ko phải HDD 8GB
<luffy|arch> ặc
<vubuntor806> ổ cứng
<vubuntor806> ạc gì
<vubuntor806> ;))
<n0bawk> 8G đủ chạy rồi
<vubuntor806> cho xin link đi
<n0bawk> có điều dữ liệu cho người dùng hơi ít
<vubuntor806> càng nhẹ càng tốt
<n0bawk> vubuntor806: tablet hả?
<C4NoC> SSD gì có 8G thế
<n0bawk> chắc tablet
<n0bawk> có cái flash 8G
<vubuntor806> con acer asp one ZG5
<C4NoC> netbook hả?
<C4NoC> chứ tablet thì có android rồi
<vubuntor806> notbook
<C4NoC> cài cái của nợ này lên làm gì
<n0bawk> chắc tablet/netbook gì đó
<vubuntor806> chuẩn
<n0bawk> mamf thế thì chạy ubuntu làm gì cho tốn
<vubuntor806> C4N0C
<vubuntor806> vì ổ cứng SSD
<C4NoC> netbook thì cài lubuntu vào
<luffy|arch> cài Android thôi
<vubuntor806> nên chỉ dùng linux thôi
<CoconutCrab> lawl
<CoconutCrab> okay
<C4NoC> rootfs                     12G  4.9G  6.6G  43% /
<CoconutCrab> thế cài xubuntu đi
<C4NoC> đó
<vubuntor806> cho mình xin link được ko
<C4NoC> xài bao lâu nay có 5G
<vubuntor806> cái gì mà nhẹ ý
<CoconutCrab> rootfs                         18G   16G  1.3G  93% /
<CoconutCrab> well, shit
<vubuntor806> gì mà well, shit
<C4NoC> D:
<luffy|arch> =))
<vubuntor806> no hiểu
<luffy|arch> 16G rồi đó
<luffy|arch> 93%
<vubuntor806> 8GB
<luffy|arch> =)))
<vubuntor806> nói mãi mà ko hiểu
<n0bawk> /dev/sda5        21G   17G  3.6G  82% /
<n0bawk> :(
<vubuntor806> cho xin link đi
<vubuntor806> mệt quá
<n0bawk> vào google gõ xubuntu ra liền
<n0bawk> vào google gõ lubuntu
<n0bawk> cũng ra liền
<vubuntor806> nhanh để còn hỏi về cái dcom
<n0bawk> sao mà phải cho
<vubuntor806> lu hay xu đây
<n0bawk> +1 xu
<vubuntor806> <n0bawk>
<vubuntor806> thế còn Lu
<vubuntor806> Xu thì dùng phiên bản nhiêu
<vubuntor806> <n0bawk>
<C4NoC> cứ mới nhất mà phang
<luffy|arch> cứ 12.04 mà xài
<C4NoC> lu, hay xu gì đều dc
<vubuntor806> phiên bản
<zanton> chao moi nguoi
<luffy|arch> 12.04 đó
<luffy|arch> nhắc hoài
<vubuntor806> à
<vubuntor806> thế có dùng đc dcom ko
<vubuntor806> mệt với cái dcom lắm
<luffy|arch> được
<C4NoC> kinh nhỉ, ip jp cơ à
<vubuntor806> mình đang xài xu 11.10
<luffy|arch> upgrage thôi
<vubuntor806> ip ị là cái quái gì
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> ip jp, chứ ip ị gì
<luffy|arch> đệch :|
<vubuntor806> fuck
<luffy|arch> :|
<vubuntor806> sao tôi ko cài dcom đc nhỉ
<luffy|arch> cắm phát chạy luôn
<luffy|arch> dcom là của vit-teo đúng ko
<vubuntor806> đúng
<vubuntor806> loại 173eu
<vubuntor806> làm mãi rồi
<vubuntor806> mà ko đc
<vubuntor806> chán
<vubuntor806> nhà vùng sâu
<vubuntor806> nên chỉ có dcom
<vubuntor806> ko có mạng dây
<luffy|arch> chỉ có usb-3g của thằng tàu là khó chơi thôi
<CuaCHG> tưởng mạng vệ tinh
<luffy|arch> chứ của vịt teo thì cắm phát chạy luôn
 * C4NoC cắm phát chạy luôn
<C4NoC> mà chả biết do cài cái gì
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor806> phiên bản 12.04 à
<luffy|arch> usb-3g xài 3 mạng mua 300k của thằng Tàu cắm éo chạy
<vubuntor806> hay 11.10
<luffy|arch> cứ mới nhất mà phang
<luffy|arch> 12.04
<luffy|arch> :|:|
<vubuntor806> có khi phải cài lại
<vubuntor806> nó mà ko nhận thì mai tôi hỏi tội ông
<vubuntor806> down 12.04 mất 58p
<vubuntor806> vãi linh hồn
<vubuntor806> có ông nào rãnh ko
<CuaCHG> ko
 * CuaCHG dòm đồng hồ
<vubuntor806> cho số điện thoại để bun
<CuaCHG> okay
<CuaCHG> để mình coi
<vubuntor806> ko cài đc cái dcom
<luffy|arch> :|
<n0bawk> dcom dễ ẹc mà
<vubuntor806> cơ bản là mới từ giã XP
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: tùy loại anh ạ
<vubuntor806> ẹc gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> hàng chính hãng viettel thì ngon
<n0bawk> cùng lắm thì dùng phần mềm dởm của cái bọn viettel
<vubuntor806> sudo -i cả buổi chiều nè
<Tux|Ubuntu> hàng ngoài luồng thì khổ :D
<n0bawk> hmmm
<n0bawk> có thể loại đó nữa hả
<vubuntor806> tôi dùng chính hãng
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: thể loại USB mà cắm sim nào vào cũng được ấy :))
<vubuntor806> mà có ăn thua đâu
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor806: dòng nào ?
<n0bawk> Tux|Ubuntu: cái đó là unlock thôi mà
<vubuntor806> modem
<vubuntor806> 3g
<luffy|arch> đây
<n0bawk> Tux|Ubuntu: chỉ là nhập cái gì gì vào để mở mạng ra thôi mà
<luffy|arch> có con usb của thằng Tàu khựa
<vubuntor806> có cả mấy cổng link
<luffy|arch> cắm nó im re
<luffy|arch> :|
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: em không rõ
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhưng tùy loại mà
<n0bawk> usb nào chả của tàu khựa :3
<Tux|Ubuntu> MF195S thì xài ngon lành
<vubuntor806> made in china
<Tux|Ubuntu> mấy cái của Huwie thì hên xui
<vubuntor806> thành made in viettel
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor806: dòng nào, cho xin cái tên cái
<vubuntor806> ko
<Tux|Ubuntu> chứ nói thế thì thánh biết mà giúp
<vubuntor806> 173
<vubuntor806> thì sao
<vubuntor806> đời mới đấy
<vubuntor806> 173eu-1
<vubuntor806> ngon thì thanks phát
<vubuntor806> tào lao
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor806: cắm vào USB nó nhận devices CD ROM không ?
<vubuntor806> ko
<vubuntor806> chỉ thấy đèn xanh nhấp nháy
<Tux|Ubuntu> lsusb thì có ?
<vubuntor806> mình đã copy file data dành cho linux vào ổ rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> Như hướng dẫn ở hầu hết các nơi là đều phải viết rules cho udev để nó nhận thiết bị
<vubuntor806> mà ko có tác dụng
<Tux|Ubuntu> sau đó dùng Network Manager bình thường thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor806: cái đó chưa quan trọng
<vubuntor806> xin thưa với anh chị là nhà em ko có ADSL
<Tux|Ubuntu> giờ rút usb ra
<vubuntor806> nên mới khjoor
<vubuntor806> rút USB ra
<Tux|Ubuntu> gõ lệnh tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Tux|Ubuntu> rồi cắm USB vào
<Tux|Ubuntu> đợi một lúc rồi post cái đoạn nó hiện ra lên
<Tux|Ubuntu> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor139> sao may ao? cua em no van chua nhan dc USB nhi?
<vubuntor139> anh TUx oi giup em 1 chut dc ko
<vubuntor806> chắc ko làm đc
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor139: hướng dẫn trên 4rum rồi còn gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> không chịu đọc à
<vubuntor806> vì tớ dùng 2 HĐH nên ko thể
<vubuntor139> khong dc anh a`
<vubuntor139> may no ko nhan usb
<vubuntor806> chiều này dùng mấy lệnh
<vubuntor806> nó có load
<vubuntor806> rồi cũng ko thấy gì
<vubuntor806> có gì mai tớ paste
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor806: vậy thì chịu
<vubuntor139> anh Tux oi
<Tux|Ubuntu> mai paste thì mình chịu chưa giải quyết được =)
<vubuntor806> tôi cũng hết cách
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor139: đọc được những gì rồi, nói nghe xem
<vubuntor139> co TeamViewer k giup em ti
<Tux|Ubuntu> làm đến chỗ nào rồi ?
<vubuntor806> chắc phải lên 12.04
<vubuntor139> da em add user roi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor139: không cài teamviewer
<vubuntor139> cai cai expension pack roi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor139: thế thì restart thôi chứ sao
<vubuntor139> roi anh a
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor139: restart thôi là được
<Tux|Ubuntu> với Ubuntu
<vubuntor139> a
<vubuntor139> em alt + f2
<vubuntor139> danh vao administrator ma no chang co j la sao anh
<vubuntor139> user and group nua~
<vubuntor139> em tim cai no nhung chang thay dau
<vubuntor139> no bo vao system -> administrator -> users and group
<vubuntor139> ma chang biet vao ntn
<Tux|Ubuntu> administrator là thằng nào vậy ?
<vubuntor806> là thằng admin
<vubuntor806> quản trị
<vubuntor139> administration
<vubuntor806> người sử dụng và nhóm
<vubuntor139> vao` cai muc. do
<vubuntor806> =))
<luffy|arch> root chứ làm quái gì có admin
<vubuntor139> em dung tieng anh
<vubuntor139> System -> Administration -> Users and Groups.
<vubuntor139> no bao vao nhu the
<vubuntor139> lam sao vao do dc anh ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> xài bố lệnh sudo nhanh
<vubuntor139> giup em vs
<vubuntor806> ko phải admin
<vubuntor806> rốt
<Tux|Ubuntu> sudo adduser `id -un` vboxusers
<Tux|Ubuntu> và thế là xài được luôn :x
<vubuntor139> da roi
<vubuntor139> bay h reset a
<vubuntor139> restart
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor139: bật thử virtualbox xem
<Tux|Ubuntu> không cần restart đâu
<vubuntor139> k dc anh a
<luffy|arch> quăng ra cái lỗi gì??
<vubuntor139> ko co loi j ca
<vubuntor139> may ao? k nhan us
<Tux|Ubuntu> đệt
<vubuntor139> may ao? k nhan usb
<Tux|Ubuntu> thế sao biết không được
<vubuntor139> may ao co nhan dc usb dau
<Tux|Ubuntu> mount nó vào
<Tux|Ubuntu> mục devices ấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> tắt máy ảo đi rồi bật lại đã
<luffy|arch> tò mò tí
<luffy|arch> mảy ảo cài cái gì, máy thật cài cái gì
<vubuntor139> mount sao anh ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor139: ghét nhở
<Tux|Ubuntu> làm ơn đọc những gì mình viết
<CuaCHG> ghét nhắm :3
<vubuntor139> em con ga sorry
<luffy|sunshine> máy ảo, máy thật đều cài Linux à
<vubuntor139> anh ns lai dc k em k hieu ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor139: máy ảo xài gì ?
<vubuntor139> win 7 pro
<Tux|Ubuntu> Ờ, thế bật Windows 7 lên
<Tux|Ubuntu> vào mục devices ở phía trên thanh menu
<Tux|Ubuntu> -> USB
<Tux|Ubuntu> -> XXX:MariaOzawa (Devices USB cần mount)
<vubuntor139> ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> ?
<vubuntor139> sudo adduser `id -un` vboxusers
<vubuntor139> nham`
<vubuntor139> vào mục devices ở phía trên thanh menu
<vubuntor139> cai nay la o dau em chiu
 * Tux|Ubuntu bò bò đi
<vubuntor139> hjx
<vubuntor139> may hom trc hu cai win 7
<vubuntor139> em format lai o c luon
<vubuntor139> cai win 7 len may ao k nhan usb chac mua dia cai lai
<vubuntor139> a oi
<vubuntor139> minh mua dia xong minh burn ra dia de cai win dc k anh
<vubuntor139> vao xem Maria thoi
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-30
<chiefree> join #vnluser
<chiefree> :D
<vubuntor397> Chao cac anh
<vubuntor397> Em cai Ubuntu 11.10 vao may Lenovo G400. moi thu ok chi co Wireless la khong chay.
<vubuntor397> trong muc Additional Drivers da active Broadcom STA wireless driver.
<vubuntor397> bieu tuong mau xanh roi. ko hieu sao wifi van ko ket noi dc.
<vubuntor397> co le do driver chua chuan.
<Tux|Ubuntu> Thường thì broadcom nó có 2 loại drivers
<Tux|Ubuntu> một opensource
<Tux|Ubuntu> một của broadcom
<Tux|Ubuntu> bạn có thể xài của broadcom có lẽ ổn định hơn
<Tux|Ubuntu> vào synaptic tìm gói bw43
<Tux|Ubuntu> rồi cài thử xem
<vubuntor397> ok de em thu
<vubuntor833> hi
<vubuntor397> anh Tux|Ubuntu oi
<vubuntor397> vu wireless cua em search khong thay roi
<vubuntor397> em bat Teamviewer len anh remote vao xem em ti dc khong?
<vubuntor397> Please, help me nhe'!
<n0bawk> hmm
<n0bawk> lspci -vvnn
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor397
<ubot2> vubuntor397: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor397> Day anh oi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1014169/
<n0bawk> cái card của bạn nên dùng driver b43 có sẵn của ubuntu
<n0bawk> bạn gỡ cái broadcom sta ra
<n0bawk> rồi vào cái blacklist trong /etc/modprobe.d tìm xem có dòng nào blacklist cái b43 ko thì bỏ đi
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get install fỉmwảe-b43-installẻ
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<n0bawk> chạy lệnh này để install cái firmware nữa
<n0bawk> vậy thôi
<vubuntor397> em lam theo huong dan roi.
<vubuntor397> chac phai restart lai may tinh
<vubuntor397> cam on cac anh nhe!
<n0bawk> vubuntor397: bỏ cái dòng blacklist b43 trong /etc/modprobe.d/ chưa
<vubuntor581> có ai có thể tư  vấn về ubuntu giúp e đc ko ah?
<Tux|Ubuntu> tốt nhất là dùng Windows :D
<C4NoC> lolz
<vubuntor581> có ai biết  ng nc ngoài nào có thể tư vấn về Ubuntu thì cho e xin điện thoại liên lạc với ah :(
<n0bawk> lên trang của ubuntu
<n0bawk> xem có contact number ko :P
<vubuntor581> e tìm mãi ko thấy ah :((
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor581: sang #ubuntu
<Tux|Ubuntu> hoặc đang ở chỗ nào thì vô chỗ đấy ;)
<vubuntor581> thế là ko ai biết có foreign consultant nào có thể giúp e về Ubuntu đc ah
<vubuntor581> :(
<C4NoC>  có tụi ubuntu đó
<C4NoC> vubuntor581: lên trang chủ của nó, mua gói support
<C4NoC>  tha hồ tư vấn cho
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> trả tiền cho nó nó làm cho đến tận răng luôn :P
<vubuntor581> nhưng chưa biết cụ thể thế nào thì đứa bạn của mình nó ko chịu trả tiền mua đâu
<vubuntor581> nó muốn đc tư vấn trc
<vubuntor581> nó là ng nc ngoài
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor581> nên muốn có bác nào  ngoại quốc giúp để dễ nói chuyện
<C4NoC> có dzụ tư vấn trước rồi trả xèng à
<C4NoC> đây là hàng free
<C4NoC> nên tha hồ xài đi
<C4NoC> cần rồi mua support tư vấn
<n0bawk> vubuntor581: mua ở vn hả?
<n0bawk> chắc contact với bác wasikenvin
<vubuntor581> cho e xin sdt hoặc email với ah
<vubuntor581> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<n0bawk> https://launchpad.net/~wasikevin
<vubuntor581> đa tạ ah
<vubuntor581> cho e hỏi là bác này có ở VN ko thế ah
<vubuntor581> còn ai có thể giúp e consult bằng TA về ubuntu nữa ko ah
<n2i> làm giúp à? :3
<n2i> credit?
<vubuntor581> có ai có thêm địa chỉ ng có thể tư vấn về Linux ko
<n0bawk> vubuntor581: leen trang cua? canonical ma` hoi?
<vubuntor276> cho mình hỏi chỉnh tab trong vim như thế nào, mình muốn 1 tab = 4 space thôi, tab ra nhiều quá code nhìn thưa quá
<C4NoC> set tabstop=4
<vubuntor276> vang duoc roi, cam on nhiu ah
<vubuntor171> em hỏi chút
<vubuntor171> alo
<vubuntor615> alo
<vubuntor615> các bác ơi cho em hỏi chút
<vubuntor615> :(
<vubuntor615> có ai ko vậy
<C4NoC> vubuntor615: hỏi gì hỏi đi
<C4NoC> chưa hỏi gì lấy đâu trả lời
<vubuntor615> :)
<vubuntor615> okie
<vubuntor615> em mới dùng ubuntu thôi
<vubuntor615> chắc có nhiều cái hỏi
<vubuntor615> e mới cài bản 12.04 64 bit
<vubuntor615> card rời nvidia gt 520m
<vubuntor615> giao diện unity 2d
<vubuntor615> em chạy cái compiz
<vubuntor615> nhưng ko thay đổi được hiệu ứng gì hết
<vubuntor615> không biết có lỗi gì ko ạh
<C4NoC> đã có unity rồi
<C4NoC> compiz gì nữa
<C4NoC> 2 cái đó có chơi với nhau đâu
<vubuntor615> :)
<vubuntor615> em mới dùng nên ko rõ nữa
<vubuntor615> thế bây h em muốn dùng cái compiz đó
 * C4NoC ko dùng ubuntu nên cũng chịu
<vubuntor615> thì ntn ạh
<C4NoC> google đi
<C4NoC> http://www.techlw.com/2012/02/install-compiz-setting-manager-in.html
<C4NoC> nà
<vubuntor615> http://askubuntu.com/questions/130443/how-to-run-compiz-on-unity-2d-ubuntu-12-04
<vubuntor615> có phải cái này ko bác
<vubuntor615> cái link bác gửi em làm hoài rồi
<vubuntor615> lúc màn hình login
<vubuntor615> em chọn cả ubuntu và ubuntu 2d
<vubuntor615> vào trong đó đều ko chỉnh đc
<vubuntor183> Em xin chào các anh chị.
<vubuntor183> Em có cài đặt con Mail server Courier. Em thực hiện các command trên nó đều ổn, chỉ có command setquota (rfc2087) thì bị báo lỗi No permission. Anh chị có thể hướng dẫn em cách giải quyết được không ạ?
<vubuntor183> Em cảm ơn anh chị nhiều :)
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> cài trên cái gì?
<vubuntor183> dạ em cài trên Linux Red Hat 5 ạ
<Tux|Ubuntu> RHEL5
<Tux|Ubuntu> giàu vậy
<C4NoC> vubuntor183: học hay làm gì?
<vubuntor183> dạ ẹm cài đặt để học thôi ah :)
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor183: thế cài CentOS đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> mai đi làm cũng xài CentOS nhiều thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> không mai ra làm lại bảo em chỉ biết xài RedHat 5
<Tux|Ubuntu> không biết xài CentOS
<Tux|Ubuntu> ;))
<Tux|Ubuntu> C4NoC: nhở
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<vubuntor183> nhưng thầy em bắt em làm trên con này ah :(
<vubuntor183> mà OS có liên quan gì đến mail server không ạ
<C4NoC> hem
<C4NoC> học thì tự mò đê
<C4NoC> google đâu
<vubuntor183> em google cả tuần nay rồi ạ
<C4NoC> mở log ra mà xem
<C4NoC> coi error chỗ lào
<vubuntor183> em cảm ơn anh ạ
<vubuntor061> hi
<vubuntor061> co ai khong giup minh voi
<vubuntor061> co ai khong giup minh voi
<C4NoC> ?
<vubuntor061> man hinh unbuntu minh bi mat het icon
<vubuntor061> khong con gi het
<vubuntor061> khong biet bi loi gi
<C4NoC> thì đem ra lại
<vubuntor061> lam cach nao
<vubuntor061> minh moi sai
<vubuntor061> ma no mat het
<vubuntor061> chi con man hinh mau xam thoi
<vubuntor715> có bác nào biết soft defament HHD trên U ko?
<vubuntor715> máy e lỗi HDD chạy chậm kinh khủng
<vubuntor715> hix
<Stanley00> vubuntor715: defrag cho ntfs hay fat thế?
<vubuntor715> ext 3
<Stanley00> vubuntor715:  http://www.howtogeek.com/115229/htg-explains-why-linux-doesnt-need-defragmenting/
<vubuntor715> thank bác nhé
<vubuntor715> e check đa
 * Stanley00 mới vừa đọc bài đó xong :))
<vubuntor715> hix
<vubuntor715> đã hiểu
<vubuntor715> nhung ko biết cái lap của e nó làm sao mà khởi động chậm kinh
<vubuntor715> lúc mới cài đau có thé
<Stanley00> chậm trong giai đoạn nào vậy bạn?
<Stanley00> và dùng hết bao nhiêu % ổ cứng rồi?
<vubuntor715> lúc khởi động ah
<Stanley00> chán ghê cơ, cứ phải bắt /me hỏi dài
<n0bawk> lúc nó xoay xoay ấn esc hay ctrl + alt +f1 gì đó
<n0bawk> nó hiện cái console lên
<n0bawk> xem thằng nào start chậm thì tắt nó đi
<Stanley00> ý mình là từ lúc bật nguồn tới màn hình login hay từ lúc login đến lúc show cái desktop
<vubuntor715> lúc show cái desktop ah. màn hình cứ đen ngòm đợi dai cổ
<Stanley00> vubuntor715: bạn coi trong startup application xem
<Stanley00> tắt bớt đi, và/hoặc clone sang user mới test thử coi
<vubuntor715> ok. de e thá»­
<vubuntor517> hello
<vubuntor517> i want to ask about ubuntu 64bit
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor517> can i install it on  intel core i5 4g
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor517: vietnamese please
<Tux|Ubuntu> if you're vietnamese :)
<vubuntor517>  ok
<Tux|Ubuntu> đụ má, hết vốn Tiếng Anh của mình roài =))
<vubuntor624> có ai giúp cài vmware tool trên ubuntu với
<vubuntor624> em thử cài theo hướng dẫn trên mạng mà vẫn chưa đc
 * Tux|Ubuntu bò bò đi, hem xài VMWare tools
<vubuntor624> có anh em nào share cho cách cài với
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor624: sao mà không được ?
<vubuntor066> jmkjhm
<Tux|Ubuntu> nó báo gì mà không được
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà bên Ubuntu phải cài đủ build-essential với kernel headers
<vubuntor066> cho hoi cai nay xiu
<Tux|Ubuntu> đê nó build drivers nó mới được
<vubuntor517> cho mình hỏi  cài cái unbutu 64 bit tren  may core i5 duoc ko  ?
<vubuntor517> 4g ram
<vubuntor517> cho mình hỏi  cài cái unbutu 64 bit tren  may core i5 duoc ko  ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor517: ĐƯỢC
<vubuntor517> 4g ram
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor517: và nên cài 64bit :D
<vubuntor624> apt-get install build-essential
<vubuntor517> tại mỉnh thấy la chỉ cpu amd thui
<vubuntor517> ?
<vubuntor624> có đúng không
<vubuntor624> ?
<vubuntor066> cho minh hoi xiu: "Unable to locate package gnome-tweak-tooll" loi nay la sao?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor066: sai tên gói lolz
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor624: ờ
<vubuntor517> ok thanks
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor517: nó là công nghệ 64bit
<Tux|Ubuntu> do amd nó ra đầu tiên nên người ta gọi thế
<Tux|Ubuntu> túm lại là CPU chỉ cần hỗ trợ là cài được
<vubuntor624> cho em hỏi
<vubuntor624> khi chọn install vmware tools rồi
<vubuntor624> thì vào trong media
<vubuntor624> không thấy file gì hiện lên
<vubuntor624> cái này là bị sao
<luffy|sunshine> ko có gì trong media là sao
<luffy|sunshine> khi bạn chọn Install Vmware Tool thì nó sẽ tự mount một cái đĩa của VMware vào
<vubuntor624> trên desktop nó cũng không hiện lên
<vubuntor624> em vào trong media thì cũng không thấy
<luffy|sunshine> bạn mở terminal nên
<luffy|sunshine> mount cái đĩa đó vô
<luffy|sunshine> sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media
<vubuntor624> nó báo thế này
<vubuntor624> mount:block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected,mounting read-only
<vubuntor624> nhờ mấy anh coi thử
<luffy|sunshine> rồi
<luffy|sunshine> bây giờ cd /media là thấy
<luffy|sunshine> có file rồi đó
<luffy|sunshine> muốn cài thì cài đi
<luffy|sunshine> mình ko xài vmware nên cũng ko rõ
<luffy|sunshine> thường nó sẽ có một số file *.sh hoặc *.run
<luffy|sunshine> à đây nè
<luffy|sunshine> http://www.vmware.com/support/ws5/doc/ws_newguest_tools_linux.html
<luffy|sunshine> bạn đọc phần Installing VMware Tools from the Command Line with the Tar Installer
<vubuntor624> khi em ls trong media ra thì nó báo là input/output:error,không hiện lên tên file mà hiện nhiều dấu hỏi trên đó
<luffy|sunshine> máy thật của bạn là windows à
<luffy|sunshine> máy ảo là gì
<luffy|sunshine> Ubuntu??/
<vubuntor624> máy thật server 2k3
<vubuntor624> máy ảo vmware
<vubuntor624> ubuntu
<luffy|sunshine> bản bao nhiêu vậy bạn
<vubuntor624> 11.10
<luffy|sunshine> bản Desktop hay Server
<vubuntor624> desktop
<vubuntor624> giờ em down thử bản 12 về cài thử
<Tux|Ubuntu> khác gì nhau đâu ;)
<Tux|Ubuntu> thậm chí có khi download bản 12.04 về còn chưa chắc VMware nó cài được :))
<luffy|sunshine> khi bạn chọn Install VMware Tool nó sẽ tự động nhét một cái file iso vào máy ảo
<luffy|sunshine> bạn thử eject cái đĩa đó ra
<luffy|sunshine> và chọn Install vmware tool lại
<vubuntor624> dạ
<vubuntor624> thanks anh
<luffy|sunshine> sau đó mount thử lại cái cd vào /media xem
<luffy|sunshine> xem nó có bị lỗi input/output ko
<luffy|sunshine> lỗi này mình thấy thường là do nó ko đọc được font chữ "linh tinh"
<ken_tmt1> @@@@@
<vubuntor309> minh da len mang xem cai dat ve ubuntu
<vubuntor309> nhung do so mat du lieu
<vubuntor309> co the help minh mot so dieu can ban ko
<Nami|Orange> nói đi
<vubuntor309> nhung minh bit windows se co  o  c , d
<Nami|Orange> co o c , d <--- là cái gì :-ss
<vubuntor309> ben ubunntu thi co swap
<vubuntor309> cu the  se cai nhu the nao ?
<Nami|Orange> đọc Beginer Guide trên ubuntu-vn chưa
<vubuntor309> minh co doc
<Nami|Orange> giờ muốn cài như thế nào
<Nami|Orange> song song với winzone hay là cài mỗi linux thôi
<vubuntor309> chi cai linux thui
<vubuntor309> hien tai dang xai windows
<vubuntor309> nhung muon bo cai windows
<vubuntor309> chi xai linux
<Nami|Orange> vậy dễ òm
<vubuntor309> hien tai o dia dang phan lam 2 o
<Nami|Orange> xài cái phân vùng đang cài windowns để cài linux lên đó
<vubuntor309> c ,d
<Nami|Orange> vậy để im ổ D
<vubuntor309> nhung cach format the nao
<Nami|Orange> còn ổ C thì cài Linux nên đó
<Nami|Orange> nhét đĩa vô
<vubuntor309> dinh danng ra sao
<Nami|Orange> nó sẽ bắt phân vùng
<Nami|Orange> chọn ext3 hoặc 4
<Nami|Orange> mà hình như bồ chưa đọc Beginer Guide
<Nami|Orange> có lẽ nên đọc kỹ hợn
<vubuntor309> the con cai swap gi do
<vubuntor309> minh doc thi thay la se co mot o danh cho he thong
<vubuntor309> va mot o dung de cho viec ngu dong
<Nami|Orange> search thử xem swap là gì
<vubuntor309> ok thanks
<vubuntor204> mọi người ơi mình muốn cài linux mint thì phải làm thế nào?
<vubuntor204> mọi người ơi mình muốn cài linux mint thì phải làm thế nào?
<vubuntor954> bạn có thể giúp mình cài đặt free pascal trên U dc ko
<vubuntor835> bạn giúp min2h cài free pascal 2.6.0 nhé
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-31
<vubuntor731> cho minh hoi~ doi~ ten  "ty@ty-virtual-machine:~$" duoc khong, ten dai qua ^^
<vubuntor731> sudo gedit /etc/hostname
<quangteospk> được
<vubuntor390> cac anh chi cho em hoi 1 teo dc ko?
<vubuntor390> em mún cài win 7 song song vơi ubuntu thì co càn cai máy ảo trước không ạ
<chungbd> !ask | vubuntor390
<ubot2> vubuntor390: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor390> m mún cài win 7 song song vơi ubuntu thì co càn cai máy ảo trước không ạ
<chungbd> vubuntor390: không cần bạn ah
<vubuntor390> vâng ạ
<vubuntor390> tại em thấy trên google toàn chỉ phải cài máy ảo
<vubuntor390> nên em hõiem
<vubuntor390> hiiii
<chungbd> vubuntor390: send cho mình thử 1 link coi
<vubuntor390> http://2mit.org/forum/threads/2316-Cai-dat-may-ao-cho-linux-trong-vong-10-phut
<chungbd> vubuntor390: cái này là hướng dẫn cài đặt máy ảo trên Linux
<chungbd> còn như /me thấy thì vubuntor390 muốn cài đặt Ubuntu vào máy thật
<chungbd> vì thế vubuntor390 không cần làm theo hướng dẫn đó
<vubuntor390> dạ
<vubuntor390> vậy khi cài thì cả 2 hdh đều nằm như ổ C à anh?
<chungbd> !wiki | vubuntor390
<ubot2> Factoid 'wiki' not found
<chungbd> !beginner | vubuntor390
<ubot2> Factoid 'beginner' not found
<chungbd> vubuntor390: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Chuy%E1%BB%83n_%C4%91%E1%BB%95i_t%E1%BB%AB_Windows
<chungbd> bạn đọc thử cái này đã rồi hãy cài
<chungbd> vubuntor390: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t_Ubuntu
<chungbd> sau đó thì đọc cái này
<vubuntor390> vâng em cảm on anh
<vubuntor390> chúc anh làm việc tốt
<chungbd> np
<vubuntor640> cho em hỏi
<vubuntor640> cài vmware tool trên fedora
<vubuntor640> câu lệnh apt-get install build-essential
<vubuntor640> lại không chạy đc
<n0bawk> vubuntor640: fedora thì ko có lệnh apt-get
<n0bawk> vubuntor640: và ko có gói build-essential
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor640: lolz
<vubuntor973> có bạn nào đang rỗi ko vậy à mình hỏi cái này
<Tux|Ubuntu> !assk
<ubot2> Factoid 'assk' not found
<Tux|Ubuntu> !@$$ is "Hỏi thì cứ hỏi xin phép mất thời gian"
<ubot2> Tux|Ubuntu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tux|Ubuntu> ubot2: @$$ is <reply> Hỏi thì cứ hỏi xin phép mất thời gian
<ubot2> Factoid 'is <reply' not found
<Tux|Ubuntu> quên mịa cách dạy bot roài
<Tux|Ubuntu> =)
<n0bawk> Tux|Ubuntu: còn auth đc con ubot2 hả
<chungbd> Tux|Ubuntu: =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: auth tốt mà hehe
<n0bawk> mình khỏi auth với ubot2 luôn :))
<n0bawk> à đc rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: identify đúng user đúng pass là được mà
<n0bawk> !no, paste is <reply> nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ubot2> I'll remember that n0bawk
<n0bawk> !paste
<ubot2> nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com
<n0bawk> ngon
<n0bawk> !no, paste is <reply> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<ubot2> I'll remember that n0bawk
<n0bawk> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<n0bawk> sao lần trước mình ko auth đc nhỉ
<n0bawk> !help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<n0bawk> !hỏi
<ubot2> Factoid 'h\xe1\xbb\x8fi' not found
<n0bawk> !hỏi is <reply> Xin mời nêu câu hỏi, ko cần phải hỏi để được hỏi. Cảm ơn!
<ubot2> I'll remember that, n0bawk
<n0bawk> !hỏi
<ubot2> Xin mời nêu câu hỏi, ko cần phải hỏi để được hỏi. Cảm ơn!
<n0bawk> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<Tux|Ubuntu> !@$$ is <reply> Hỏi thì hỏi đê
<ubot2> Factoid 'is <reply' not found
<Tux|Ubuntu> ...
<Tux|Ubuntu> wtf
<chungbd> lol
<chungbd> !help authen
<ubot2> Factoid 'help authen' not found
<chungbd> !help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<n0bawk> @$$ làm gì
<n0bawk> @help
<ubot2> n0bawk: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<n0bawk> @help factorid
<ubot2> n0bawk: Error: There is no command "factorid".
<n0bawk> @help list
<ubot2> n0bawk: (list [--private] [<plugin>]) -- Lists the commands available in the given plugin. If no plugin is given, lists the public plugins available. If --private is given, lists the private plugins.
<n0bawk> @help list --private
<ubot2> n0bawk: Error: There is no command "list private".
<vubuntor686> hi all
<vubuntor686> anyone available here ?
<quangteospk> hi
<vubuntor686> hi , could i ask u something ?
<quangteospk> Đếu mợ
<vubuntor686> @@
<quangteospk> Please, Speak Vietnamese
<vubuntor686> hoi ban chut dc ko ?
<quangteospk> ok
<vubuntor686> minh moi cai` ubuntu 12
<vubuntor686> may' phien ban truoc thi` cai` xong record audio bt
<vubuntor686> cai xong ban 12 thi` ko the nao record duoc nua
<vubuntor686> mac du` audio payback thi` van bt
<quangteospk> record audio là thu âm á
<vubuntor686> uh
<vubuntor686> xai` cai' trinh` thu am mac dinh cua ubuntu do'
<quangteospk> tên app là gì nhỉ?
<vubuntor686> sound recorder
<quangteospk> rồi vấn đề là gì
<vubuntor686> van' de` la` thu am ko duoc
<quangteospk> record đc mà file ghi ra ko có tiếng
<vubuntor686> driver da cai` day du
<vubuntor686> ua`
<quangteospk> hay ghi âm ko đc luôn
<vubuntor686> ghi am ra file ko co tieng'
<quangteospk> có lỗi gì ko
<quangteospk> mở file bằng gì, ghi ra file gì
<vubuntor686> ko , minh` thu am xong thi` playback nghe lai luon chu' ko co' export ra file
<quangteospk> vậy thử export ra file xem
<vubuntor686> oh de minh test thu
<quangteospk> rồi mở thử bằng một chương trình gì đó xem
<quangteospk> xem có thiếu codec ko
<vubuntor686> da test
<vubuntor686> im ru luon ko co chut am thanh nao`
<vubuntor686> da update va cai` codec day` du
<quangteospk> có play nhưng ko nghe thấy tiếng
<quangteospk> ???
<quangteospk> hay là play mà nó ko chạy
<vubuntor686> play duoc hung ko co' sound
<vubuntor686> muon ve` ban~ 10.10 wa @@
<n0bawk> vubuntor686: coi lại trong phần sound, xem đã chỉnh cái volumn của mic chưa
<vubuntor686> minh` da lam` het cac kieu roi`
<quangteospk> vậy mở file nhạc khác có nghe đc ko?
<n0bawk> vubuntor686: hết các kiểu là những kiểu nào
<vubuntor686> set ing volume , device nay` no. lam` het
<vubuntor686> nghe nhac thi` binh thuong`
<vubuntor686> chi ko record duoc thoi
<quangteospk> vậy chắc do thằng record đó
<n0bawk> vubuntor686: vào terminal chạy thử lệnh
<n0bawk> vubuntor686: alsamixer
<n0bawk> rồi ấn f5
<n0bawk> rồi xem cái chỗ capture, nó là MM hay 00 hay là cái gì
<quangteospk> ko thì thử một món record khác
<quangteospk> xem sao
<vubuntor686> ko thay co cho~ capture luon
<vubuntor686> chi co' : master , headphone , PCM , Front
<vubuntor686> minh da thu cai audacity
<vubuntor686> nhung ma ket qua van the
<quangteospk> vấn đề chắc ko phải do alsamix rồi
<quangteospk> vì nghe nhạc khác bình thường mà
<quangteospk> bản thử cài một chương trình record khác
<quangteospk> rồi thu thử một bản khác xem
<vubuntor686> hi` thoi , ve` ubuntu 10.10 vay
<quangteospk> thử đại một cái xem thế nào
<quangteospk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_audio_software#Recording.2C_editing_and_mastering
<quangteospk> ờ
<quangteospk> nhưng sau này nó ko support thì hơi mệt đó
<vubuntor686> support tuc la` cho update ha ?
<quangteospk> tức là bug ko ai hỗ trợ
<quangteospk> gói phần mềm ko có
<quangteospk> ví dụ
<n0bawk> vubuntor686: dùng mũi tên sang bên phải
<n0bawk> xem có thấy cái capture ko, và volumn của cái capture là bao nhiêu
<vubuntor686> @nobawk minh` da max volume het tat ca nhung gi` co' trong alsamixer roi`
<vubuntor686> van ko co duoc
<n0bawk> vubuntor686: có thấy cái capture ko?
<n0bawk> ko thấy thì max hết có tác dụng gì đâu
<vubuntor686> cai' capture cung~ max luon roi`
<vubuntor686> hic
<n0bawk> ok
<n0bawk> vậy h thử down cái audacity về
<n0bawk> vào terminal chạy audacity rồi ấn thử nút record xem sao
<n0bawk> nhìn mấy cái output ở trong terminal xem nó báo cái gì
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor686
<ubot2> vubuntor686: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor686> no' bao' nhu vay` ne`
<vubuntor686> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016076/
<vubuntor686> neu chay voi sudo thi` no' ko chay luon
<n0bawk> vubuntor686: thử reboot lại phát xem
<n0bawk> vubuntor686: rồi chạy luôn cái audacity như vừa rồi xem nó báo cái gì
<vubuntor686> ok de minh reboot lai
<vubuntor972> minh da reboot lai va chay audacity
<vubuntor972> khi bam record no ra nhu vay`
<vubuntor972> ALSA lib pcm_dsnoop.c:612:(snd_pcm_dsnoop_open) unable to open slave
<n0bawk> vubuntor972: vẫn ko thể record?
<vubuntor972> uh van ko duoc ban  a
<n0bawk> vubuntor972: nó còn hiện gì nữa ko?
<vubuntor972> hien 1 dong' may' cai' dong` nhu vay`
<vubuntor972> ALSA lib pcm_dsnoop.c:612:(snd_pcm_dsnoop_open) unable to open slave
<n0bawk> I did finally find a setting that appears related to the quiet recording issue. In "Pulseaudio Manager", there is a tab for "Devices", and on that tab there is a listing for the alsa_input.pci-etc.etc. device. I selected that and then clicked the "properties" button, and that opened a dialog with one tab, "Source", which has yet another volume slider on it, which goes from 0% to several hundred %. This slider had been set to something
<n0bawk> around 100%. The meter pegs at something around 300%, so I may have found a solution for the quiet recording issue.
<n0bawk> vubuntor972: làm theo lão này xem
<n0bawk> mở cái pulseaudio manager lên
<n0bawk> hoặc cài cái pavucontrol, rồi chạy pavucontrol trong terminal
<vubuntor972> cai pulseaudio la` cai sound setting do a ?
<n0bawk> vubuntor972: vào terminal chạy thử paman
<n0bawk> xem có lệnh đó ko
<n0bawk> ko có thì có thể cài thêm vào
<vubuntor972> chua co paman nhung minh dang cai`
<vubuntor972> oh chay cai' pavucontrol thi` thay tab recording trong' tron ko co gi ca
<n0bawk> vào phần input á
<n0bawk> hoặc phải bật cái audacity
<n0bawk> rồi chạy pavucontrol
<vubuntor972> chay xong van thay' ko co gi thay doi ban a
<n0bawk> vubuntor972: vào phần input
<n0bawk> vubuntor972: chọn đúng loại mic
<n0bawk> vubuntor972: kéo nó lên max
<n0bawk> rồi thử lại với cái audacity
<vubuntor972> default cua no' trong' tron luon a'
<vubuntor972> neu chon all thi` no' hien len cai playback volume thoi
<vubuntor972> ko co' cho recording
<n0bawk> vubuntor972: bấm vào tab input
<n0bawk> vubuntor972: đang chạy paman hay pavucontrol
<n0bawk> vubuntor972: vào chỗ input devices
<n0bawk> vubuntor972: chọn đúng loại mic
<n0bawk> vubuntor972: dùng paman thì làm giống như cái lão kia chỉ
<n0bawk> I did finally find a setting that appears related to the quiet
<n0bawk> 	 recording issue. In "Pulseaudio Manager", there is a tab for
<n0bawk> 	 "Devices", and on that tab there is a listing for the
<n0bawk> 	 alsa_input.pci-etc.etc. device. I selected that and then clicked the
<n0bawk> 	 "properties" button, and that opened a dialog with one tab, "Source",
<n0bawk> 	 which has yet another volume slider on it, which goes from 0% to
<n0bawk> 	 several hundred %. This slider had been set to something
<n0bawk> around 100%. The meter pegs at something around 300%, so I may have
<n0bawk> 	 found a solution for the quiet recording issue.
<vubuntor972> minh thu roi` nhung ko duoc :(
<vubuntor972> dang download alsa tre homepage ve` cai` thu~ cong coi co dc ko
<n0bawk> vubuntor972: thấy nó có cái thanh chạy chạy ko
<n0bawk> nếu có dữ liệu vào mic
<n0bawk> thì cái thanh đó nó sẽ chạy chạy đó
<n0bawk> còn nó chỉ tịt ở gần 0 thì là ko có dữ liệu vào
<n0bawk> check lại jack cắm
<n0bawk> nếu có
<n0bawk> vubuntor972: hoặc bạn chọn chưa đúng
<n0bawk> vào cái pavucontrol chọn lại cho đúng đi
<vubuntor972> minh` moi' cai` lai ALSA
<vubuntor972> no bao' nhu vay`
<vubuntor972> WARNING!!! The mixer channels for the ALSA driver are muted by default
<vubuntor972> vua` manual install no bao vay
<vubuntor989> Mình tải bộ cài đặt 32 bit mới nhất của ubuntu trên trang ubuntu quốc tế mà ghi file iso ra đĩa , ghi xong cho vào thì đĩa vẫn là đĩa trắng, ai biết tại sao không?
<n0bawk> vubuntor989: thée chắc là chưa ghi
<vubuntor028> ai giup minh ve cai viec ghi file iso ra dia cdrom dc ko?
<vubuntor182> cài xvnkb trên fedora
<vubuntor182> sau khi em chạy ./configure
<vubuntor182> thì có vài gói báo số 0
<vubuntor182> không chạy lệnh make đc
<luffy|sunshine> có ibus
<luffy|sunshine> sao ko cài cho dễ
<luffy|sunshine> build gói chi cho mệt
<vubuntor182> ibus em cài trên ubuntu rồi
<vubuntor182> em thử cài cái xvnkb thử
<vubuntor182> cho biết
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor182: nếu đã để *cho biết*
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì đọc readme đê
<Tux|Ubuntu> :)
<luffy|sunshine> http://xvnkb.sourceforge.net/xvnkb/INSTALL
<vubuntor182> trên fedora có ibus không anh?
<luffy|sunshine> đọc lại xem nào
<luffy|sunshine> có
<luffy|sunshine> đâu chả có :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor182: thôi đang "chơi" mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> đọc README hay INSTALL rồi tự cài đê
<Tux|Ubuntu> mất vài năm chứ mấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> căng lắm là một tháng
<Tux|Ubuntu> thạo hết à :)
<n2i> of
<n2i> ò
<n2i> độ này ubuntu-vn toàn siu nhơn :3
<n2i> mới nổi
<Tux|Ubuntu> toàn 95~98 vào chém gió như đúng rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> trên 4rum á :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> Chắc tạo VN-ZOOM mới mất database
<n2i> =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> n2i: mất mịa nó chỗ tải truyện PV ;))
<vubuntor366> set tabstop=4; lệnh này set cố định luôn được không vậy mọi người ôi, mỗi lần vào code phải set lại phiền quá
<Tux|Ubuntu> một sn nào đó mới tìm cách xài vim
<Tux|Ubuntu> ...
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-01
<vubuntor954> bang tính cal trong ubuntu bi loi erro 520 khắc phục bằng cách nào? nhờ hổ trợ, giúp đỡ.
<Stanley00> vubuntor954: bạn làm gì mà bị lỗi đó?
<vubuntor954> toi khong co lam gi ca. khi dung cong thuc tinh khong dược
<vubuntor954> cal bao loi 520
<Stanley00> vubuntor954: bạn vui lòng gõ tiếng việt nha, bạn có thể chụp hình lại được chứ?
<vubuntor954> hiện tại tôi không có ở trên máy ubuntu nên không thể chụp lại hình ảnh được. Mả lỗi như thế này: erro 520 " lỗi cú pháp cục bộ - giải thích là Trình biên dịch tạo ra một biên dịch mã không rõ.
<Stanley00> vubuntor954: à, vâng, vậy có lẽ là do công thức sai
<vubuntor954> Đúng thế. tôi không thể tính được công thức
<Stanley00> vubuntor954: công thức sai, tức là không phải lỗi của calc, mà là lỗi của người nhập bạn à
<vubuntor954> tôi đa thử gỡ bỏ openoffice roi cài lại libreoffice nhưng vẫn bị lỗi như vậy
<n2i> có lẽ sai công thức.
<vubuntor954> vi dự như: tôi lấy 1 + 2 đúng là =3 nhưng đằng này cal hiện thị như thế này = A1+B1. số 1 nằm ô A1 và số 2 nằm ô B1. như vậy báo lỗi 520
<Stanley00> vubuntor954: mình thấy tốt nhất là bạn cứ qua bên ubuntu, mở calc lên rồi nói tiếp cho dễ bạn à
<vubuntor954> vân cam ơn nhiều. hẹn gặp lại
<n2i> ủa, trong calc thì phải lấy địa chỉ làm toán hạng chớ sao lại lấy giá trị nhẩy :3
<vubuntor032> cho toi hoi cach doi file host trong ubuntu nhu the nao
<C4NoC> sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<vubuntor032> sau do lam j nua vay?
<C4NoC>  sửa chứ làm gì nữa
<n2i> =))
<vubuntor032> vay tai sao toi dung mang wired thi vao duoc facebook
<vubuntor032> ma dung wireless thi lai ko vao duoc
<n2i> 2 mạng có cấu hình khác nhau :)
<vubuntor421> Hi all :)
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2`> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor421> Mình sau khi remove unity và cài gnome-shell vào. Tới lúc cài gnome-tweak-tool thì dính lỗi sau
<vubuntor421> gnome-tweak-tool : Depends: python-gi (>= 3.2.1) but 3.2.0-3 is to be installed
<vubuntor421> Nhưng mình ko biết upgrade hay cài python-gi 3.2.1 bằng cách nào nữa
<vubuntor421> Đã googled it nhưng ko thấy giải pháp
<Stanley00> bạn thử chạy sudo apt-get update trước chưa?
<vubuntor421> Đã chạy bạn ạ. Lên đây chia sẻ, nhờ mọi người xem ai đã gặp lỗi này giúp mình với.
<Stanley00> ơ, bên mình có thấy nó đòi gói nào là python-gi đâu ta? bạn chắc là bạn dùng gói trong kho chứ?
<vubuntor421> Thì mình đã add thêm repo ngoài nào offical từ Canonical đâu
<Stanley00> vubuntor421: theo http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/gnome-tweak-tool thì nó không có đòi gòi nào là python-gi cả
<vubuntor421> Nó có phụ thuộc là gói này: python-gobject (>= 2.29.0)
<Stanley00> vubuntor421: vậy thì bạn nên nói rõ ngay từ đầu, tốt hơn là bạn nên post toàn bộ thông báo lỗi lên.
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2`> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor421> Nó có duy nhất cái lỗi trên mình đã port rồi đó.
<vubuntor421> Mình cũng thấy lạ. Trên debian package lại nói về gói python-gi v 3.2.1 như này: http://packages.debian.org/hu/sid/python-gi
<vubuntor421> Như này nó có khác gì gói python-gobject đâu nhỉ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor421: bạn nên nhớ bạn dùng ubuntu chứ không phải debian,
<Stanley00> và ý mình là toàn bộ output của lệnh apt-get install. hồi nãy mình viết nhầm
<vubuntor421> Mình hiểu ... và mình cũng ko phải newbie mới xài Ubuntu 1 hay 2 ngày
<Stanley00> và nếu không có gì lạ, thì chắc là bạn nên đổi repos
<vubuntor421> Ờ... có thể trên mirror của FPT chưa cập nhật đủ
<vubuntor421> Thanks for instructions :)
<Stanley00> ơ, ftp à? có lẽ thế, bạn nên đổi sang main repos đi
<vubuntor421> Ok.. thanks again :) nice weekend
<Stanley00> np
<mua__> mình đang tìm hiểu về các giấy phép của mã nguồn mở, mọi người cho hỏi định nghĩa người cộng tác, người cống hiến,  là gì ạ? Cảm ơn mọi người trước nhé ;)
<Tux|Ubuntu> mua__: cho xin nguyên bản tiếng anh ?
<mua__> đây anh: http://rosenlaw.com/pdf-files/Rosen_Ch03.pdf
 * Tux|Ubuntu ngại tải về
<mua__> vâng!, e chỉ hiểu sơ sơ , cống hiến: có nghĩa là bán hoặc cho bản sao của phần mềm cho   người khác, còn hợp tác: Phần mềm mã nguồn mở được phân biệt với hầu hết các phần mềm   thương mại khác vì sự phát triển của nó thường xuyên diễn ra sự hợp   tác giữa các nhà phát triển cá nhân, làm việc
<mua__> ko biết vầy có đủ ý ko, vì có rõ ràng chưa nữa?
 * Tux|Ubuntu bò bò đi
 * Tux|Ubuntu thấy mua__ hình như đã hiểu sai
<Tux|Ubuntu> cơ mà chưa biết giải thích lại thế nào cho đúng
<mua__> h!h!, anh nghĩ sao nói vầy thôi à, e sẽ cố gắng hiểu phần còn lại ;)
<Tux|Ubuntu> mua__: trong một dự án phần mềm
<Tux|Ubuntu> người cộng tác nghĩa là người cùng làm việc trong một dự án
<Tux|Ubuntu> "người cống hiến" theo nguyên bản Tiếng Anh của bạ
<Tux|Ubuntu> có phải là người *donate* hem ta ?
 * Tux|Ubuntu kém anh ngữ
 * Tux|Ubuntu chọc chọc n0bawk
<mua__> h!h!, là distribution á anh, giỡn hoài, đóng góp hay cống hiến gì gì đó :-s
<Tux|Ubuntu> lol
<Tux|Ubuntu> distribution là bản phân phối
<mua__> distributor...ọc...:|
<Tux|Ubuntu> chết mịa nhầm sang distro...
<Tux|Ubuntu> từ này nhìn thấy lần đâu
<Tux|Ubuntu> :))
<mua__> "It is not always easy to distinguish between a contributor and a distributor of open source software, because people aggregate software into larger systems at each step of the development and distribution process.  A distributor becomes a contributor to the next higher level of the food chain, just as fish in the ocean become food for larger fish. "
<n0bawk> gì cơ
<mua__> e vẫn mù mờ ở cái ngụ ngôn...cá lớn, cá bé, mong a nói sơ sơ giúp e hỉ ^^
<mua__> sao ko gõ ơ được nhỉ o* á
<Tux|Ubuntu> mua__: ý muốn hiểu ở đây là gì ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà sao dùng Windows gõ Unicode tổ hợp hay sao mà chữ xiên vẹo vậy ta
<mua__> vâng, chính xác là thế ^^
<Tux|Ubuntu> mua__: đoạn kia nói là trong phần mềm nguổn mở
<Tux|Ubuntu> khó phân biệt giữa người đóng góp (phát triển) và người phân phối phần mềm
<Tux|Ubuntu> người phân phối có thể biến thành người đóng góp ở mức cao hơn
<Tux|Ubuntu> như trong chuỗi thức ăn
<Tux|Ubuntu> cá bé là thức ăn của cá lớn hơn
 * Tux|Ubuntu chui vào xó đợi các sn dịch lại
<mua__> h!h!, cảm ơn a, e đi nhai lại cái pdf đó lần nữa xem sao :)
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-02
<vubuntor940> mình mói cài đặt Ubuntu 12.04 cài xong thì rút usb ra thì không vào được ubuntu cắm vào thì lại vào được là sao ai giúp mình với...
<n2i> vubuntor940: :|
<n2i> Bạn chắc chắn là đã cài ubuntu rồi, và cài thành công chưa?
<vubuntor940> rồi
<vubuntor940> mình vào kiểm tra ổ đĩa thì thấy nó đã chia phân vùng và cài đặt rồi
<n2i> vậy khi boot lên nó báo gì không?
<vubuntor940> ko co usb thì con trỏ nó nháy hoài thôi
<n2i> bạn xem lại boot device trong bios xem
<vubuntor940> ... nó thì có liên quan gì đâu bạn usb trược ổ cứng sau
<vubuntor940> mình thử hết rồi mới lên đây hỏi mà
<n2i> vậy thì vui nhỉ
<n2i> hay là boot loader có vấn đề
<n2i> bạn vào live usb rồi cài & update lại grub xem sao
<vubuntor940> à khi mình cài thì dể nó cài tự dộng vào ổ cứng
<vubuntor940> khi cài đặt xong nó không vào live usb nữa mà chạy thẳng vào os luôn
<vubuntor940> có cách nào vào os rồi cập nhật lại cái đó không không cần vào live usb ...
<n2i> tự động cài vào HDD?
<vubuntor940> uhm
<n2i> tức là? Lựa chọn 1?
<vubuntor940> đúng rồi
<n2i> vậy lúc boot lên bạn nhấp giữ phím shift trái xem nó có hiện màn hình boot lên không?
<n2i> dùng live usb rồi chroot sang và vọc grub cũng được
<vubuntor940> là sao không hiểu?
<vubuntor940> nó hiện ra GNU GRUB version 1.9921ubuntu3
<vubuntor940> mần gì nữa
<vubuntor940> alo
<n2i> còn gì nữa không?
<vubuntor940> 4 dòng nữa
<n2i> Stanley00: sn, support! :)
<vubuntor940> 2 ubuntu wit linux .....
<vubuntor940> với memory tét
<Stanley00> n2i: thôi, nhìn nãy giờ thấy /me không có khả năng rồi
<vubuntor940> ....
<vubuntor940> nói gì nghe sao mà phủ phàn
<vubuntor940> Đến đây rồi thì làm gì nữa bạn ....
<n2i> vubuntor940: bạn vào cái recovery mode đi
<n2i> thông cảm, nãy lết xác đi mua cái bánh mì.
<n2i> rồi xem nó phụt ra cái gì
<n2i> cấu hình của máy bạn thế nào?
<vubuntor940> samsung n148
<vubuntor940> netbook ấy
<vubuntor940> mà có liên quan gì đến cấu hình
<vubuntor940> mình cần là nó tự động vào được os ấy
<n2i> nó vào được, nhưng boot không thành công
<n2i> :|
<vubuntor940> co' usb thif vaof dduowcj
<vubuntor940> Giờ sửa sao cho được đây bạn
<n2i> muốn là vào recovery mode để xem lúc boot nó có phụt ra cái chi lạ không
<vubuntor940> vào đó = cách nào
<n2i> trong 4 cái dòng kia
<n2i> theo mình đoán là dòng thứ 2 ấy
<n2i> có cái recovery mode ấy
<vubuntor940> ko Phai
<vubuntor940> vào chọn cái đó rồi làm sao nữa
<vubuntor940> n2i: chọn cái đó rồi lmaf gì nữa?
<Tux|Windoof> oát thờ hell
<Tux|Windoof> thứ 7 máu chảy về trym mà ngồi mần linux làm gì ta
<vubuntor940> .... thôi tự mình giải quyết hay hơn ...
<vubuntor588> mấy anh cho em hỏi với
<vubuntor588> giờ này có ai ngồi đây để giúp đỡ nữa không nhỉ
<vubuntor798> how to setup wireless for hp dv4
<vubuntor588> máy em sap mới load vào ubuntu mà cpu hoạt động khá cao
<vubuntor588> có ai chỉ giúp em cách khắc phục không nhỉ
<vubuntor588> em xài ubuntu 12.04
<gohome> xin chào các bác
<gohome> em có 1 số vấn đề mong các bác chỉ dẫn ạ
<vubuntor592> somebody help
<vubuntor592> Có ai onl không cho em hỏi với
<Tux|Windoof> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<Tux|Windoof> !hỏi
<ubot2`> Xin mời nêu câu hỏi, ko cần phải hỏi để được hỏi. Cảm ơn!
<vubuntor592> Giúp em phân biệt  các câu lệnh sau: "cpio", "cp", "mv", "mvdir"
<Tux|Windoof> các lệnh đó khác nhau
<Tux|Windoof> có giống nhau đâu mà phân biệt :D
<vubuntor592> Vậy muốn sao chép tất cả các file và thư mục chứa trong thư mục hiện hành tới một vị trí khác thì dùng lệnh nào?
<Tux|Windoof> cp
<Tux|Windoof> thêm tham số -R
<Tux|Windoof> chi tiết man cp :)
<vubuntor592> Em có file a định dạng ntn
<vubuntor592> -rw-r- -r--  2  tb00029  staff     74 Dec 26 16:50 a
<vubuntor592> - r - -rw -rwx  2  tb00029  staff     74 Dec 26 16:50 a
<Tux|Windoof> nhìn giống bài tập ;))
<vubuntor592> Lệnh nào được sử dụng để thay đổi quyền truy nhập file của a từ dòng 1 đến dòng 2?
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor592: google linux permission
<Tux|Windoof> đọc thêm về linux permission sẽ biết cách làm
<Tux|Windoof> không thích cách làm bài hộ một phát ăn luôn
 * Tux|Windoof một sn sắp thi Linux, LPI hoặc RHCE
 * Tux|Windoof chả được thi :((
<vubuntor592> :D
<vubuntor592> Táng lên để tám
<vubuntor592> ai kêu làm hộ 1 phát ăn luôn đâu
<vubuntor592> :(
<kid__> Tux|Windoof: cái link của ibm mà về linux sys adm là gì nhỉ?
<Tux|Windoof> kid__: chịu
<Tux|Windoof> Google đi ibm development work system admin road map
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor592: mình chả thấy bạn tám được gì ngoài hỏi mấy câu và đòi câu trả lời
<vubuntor592> thế tám nhé
 * Tux|Windoof chả rảnh
<kid__> vubuntor592: tám sang bên "kia" đi:)
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-03
<vubuntor013> minh ko biet cach nao chinh Grub2 tren Fedora, giup voi
<vubuntor013>  /n2i giup mminh di ban
<vubuntor185> chi minh chinh grub2 tren fedora di may ban
<vubuntor185> sao minh vao file grub.cfg khong dc
<vubuntor185> [jam@Jam-Fe grub2]$ su root gedit grub.cfg Password:  /usr/bin/gedit: /usr/bin/gedit: cannot execute binary file [jam@Jam-Fe grub2]$
<vubuntor185> MAY BAC DANH CHUT THOI GIAN ho tro minh di
<quangteospk> yeah
<vubuntor185> chinh Grub2 trong fedora
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor185: Đây là #ubuntu-vn mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> đâu phải #fedora-vn
 * Tux|Ubuntu đang ức chế mấy bác xài fedora
 * Tux|Ubuntu hem support
<vubuntor185> ac
<quangteospk> :))
<quangteospk> cứ nói thử xem nào
<Tux|Ubuntu> fedora toàn người *chuyên nghiệp*
 * Tux|Ubuntu enduser gà sao support nổi
<quangteospk> mạ
<quangteospk> fedora nó éo chăm chút giao diện gì cả
<quangteospk> nhìn cái login thấy tởm vãi :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> quangteospk: không được nói thế
<Tux|Ubuntu> toàn cao thủ mới xài được fedora
 * Tux|Ubuntu thà xài gentoo chứ ếu xài fedora
<quangteospk> cộng đồng phát triển fedora có vẻ ứ có mắt thẩm mĩ ;;)
<quangteospk> thấy mấy cái hình *pháo bông* tởm lòi
 * MeiMei xài ubuntu nhưng người  bảo trợ lại xài fedora mắc mớ gì hỏi k đc đang bị dụ dỗ xài fedora :D
<vubuntor185> hu hu....
<quangteospk> thì bồ cứ nói đi
<quangteospk> a thích thì support
<vubuntor185> chinh grub2
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor185: thấy khổ chưa
<quangteospk> chỉnh cái gì mới đc chứ
<Tux|Ubuntu> ubuntu đê =))
<MeiMei> có ông sn fedora thì hôm nay ông ta hem có máy tính :)
<vubuntor185> minh muon sua lai he dieu hanh mac dinh
<luffy|sunshine> cài dual boot và giờ muốn mặc định vô windowns :)) à
<vubuntor185> chinh xac, vi may dung chung ma.
<MeiMei> Tux|Ubuntu: có nên bị dụ dỗ mà dùng fedora hong anh, em xem mấy hôm thấy nó rối quá đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> Ubuntu vô đối với enduser
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor185: thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> bỏ đĩa Windows vào
<Tux|Ubuntu> dùng windows luôn đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> sao phải khổ thế
<vubuntor185> trui, moi cai co cai hay rieng ma,
<vubuntor185> vi dung: co vo roi, thi van phai co bo chu
<vubuntor185> that ra , co ca ubuntu nua :D
<vubuntor185> 3 trong 1
<luffy|sunshine> có mỗi mấy giây thôi mà
<luffy|sunshine> lẹ tay lẹ mắt bấm bấm lên lên xuống xuống
<luffy|sunshine> khỏi chỉnh cho mệt :))
<vubuntor185> hic hic...
<vubuntor185> giup di ma
<vubuntor185> minh cai Fedora sau ubuntu
<vubuntor185> nen grub2 nay do fedora no de len roi
 * Tux|Ubuntu xài windows chơi sếch games
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<vubuntor185> hu hu... vong vo hoai, chi di ma
<luffy|sunshine> chả hiều
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor185: fedora
<MeiMei> vubuntor185: mò lấy cho nó nhanh việc gì phải vô vọng
<Tux|Ubuntu> mình ếu biết
<Tux|Ubuntu> chỉ còn cách chỉnh grub.cfg chứ sao
<Tux|Ubuntu> :))
<vubuntor185> biet la chinh grub.cfg
 * MeiMei cũng đang xem cài máy in cho fedora kiểu gì đây :D
<vubuntor185> nhung no ko cho
<luffy|sunshine> tức là cài fedora grub nó đè 2 thằng kia
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor185: su sang rồi gọi gedit
<luffy|sunshine> giờ ứ boot vô được U với W chứ zề
<vubuntor185> su root gedit grub.cfg Password:  /usr/bin/gedit: /usr/bin/gedit: cannot execute binary file
<luffy|sunshine> su root
<luffy|sunshine> :|
<vubuntor185> do , no bao loi ay do
 * Tux|Ubuntu bò bò đi
<luffy|sunshine> mạ ơi
<luffy|sunshine> sao lại su root
<vubuntor185> sao ban?
<luffy|sunshine> đường dẫn file grub.cfg ở đâu mà gõ vậy
<Tux|Ubuntu> luffy|sunshine: không sai mà :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> su root ấy :)
<vubuntor185> a, duong dan tai /boot/grub2
<vubuntor185> thu muc hien hanh
<luffy|sunshine> @Tux|Ubuntu: chưa thấy cái command đó bao chừ :-ss
<luffy|sunshine> @vutuntor185: đang ở đâu
<Tux|Ubuntu> luffy|sunshine: nhưng nó không sai
<Tux|Ubuntu> su root với su là như nhau
<luffy|sunshine> nếu đang ở trong /boot mới gõ vậy đc
<vubuntor185> minh go xong, no yeu cau nhap password ma,
<luffy|sunshine> ừm
<vubuntor185> minh dang trong /boot/grub2/
<luffy|sunshine> nhưng su root thì switch user chứ sao lại có cái đoạn gedit đằng sau nhỉ?
<luffy|sunshine> @vubuntor185: thì nhập password của bồ vô
<vubuntor185> nhap xong roi, no bao loi ben duoi do
<vubuntor185> su root gedit /boot/grub2/grub.cfg Password:  /usr/bin/gedit: /usr/bin/gedit: cannot execute binary file
<vubuntor185> do
<vubuntor185> nhap xong pass, la no bao loi do
<luffy|sunshine> fedora có cài sẵn gedit ko ta
<luffy|sunshine> ứ xài ứ biết
<luffy|sunshine> ko thì nano, vi, gì gì đó đi
<vubuntor185> co ma
<vubuntor185> gedit co ma
<Tux|Ubuntu> maybe SELinux :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> haha
<vubuntor185> that ra minh la tin do Ubuntu, nhung minh ranh thi thuog cai them cac distro khac de xem no the nao
<luffy|sunshine> thế thì cái xừ nó vô máy ảo cho rồi
<vubuntor185> hic hic.... nhung gio lo cai may thiet, lam sao chinh grub2 day?
<luffy|sunshine> mà nói chung là cái fedora nó đè cái grub đúng ko
<Tux|Ubuntu> .g how to edit grub2 fedora 17
<luffy|sunshine> nếu vậy thì trên wiki.ubuntu-vn.org cũng có bài hướng dẫn mà
<vubuntor185> khong co de.
<vubuntor185> no la grub2 khac
<vubuntor185> grub2 cua ubuntu van con
<vubuntor185> hong biet phai vay hong nua :D
<luffy|sunshine> xem làm đại đi
<luffy|sunshine> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/GRUB_2
<vubuntor185> xem roi, lam hong dc
<vubuntor185> bao loi
<luffy|sunshine> bồ có mở gedit được ko
<luffy|sunshine> mở bình thường ko có file gì á
<vubuntor185> dc
<vubuntor185> mo thu dc ma
<Tux|Ubuntu> xài vim đê
<Tux|Ubuntu> ...
<luffy|sunshine> rồi mở đường dẫn tới file grub đó xem
<luffy|sunshine> nó nói gì
<vubuntor185> ou do not have the permissions necessary to open the file.
<luffy|sunshine> ủa
<luffy|sunshine> lúc nãy gõ cái gì trong terminal đó nhỉ ?
<luffy|sunshine> su root grub
<vubuntor185> trong terminal minh go: su root gedit /boot/grub2/grub.cfg
<luffy|sunshine> gõ
<luffy|sunshine> sudo gedit /..../
<luffy|sunshine> xem thế nào
<luffy|sunshine> nhớ nhập pass
<vubuntor185> thi dc cai loi: /usr/bin/gedit: /usr/bin/gedit: cannot execute binary file
<luffy|sunshine> sudo -i
<luffy|sunshine> rồi gedit
<vubuntor185> hi, hinh nhu fedora hong co sudo
<luffy|sunshine> sao ko có
<vubuntor185> gio the nay, lam sao xoa fedora di
<vubuntor185> tro ve ubuntu
<vubuntor185> hu hu.................
<luffy|sunshine> than vãn hoài
 * luffy|sunshine bò đi :">
<luffy|sunshine> chỉ là mở lên rồi chỉnh thôi
<luffy|sunshine> search ra đầy
<vubuntor185> ban search thu xem
<vubuntor185> minh search tu sang som toi gio dau co dau
<vubuntor185> ben Ubuntu cai nao cung co huong dan cu the tung lenh
<luffy|sunshine> lỗi chỗ nào thì search chỗ đó
<luffy|sunshine> lỗi gedit thì quăng lỗi gedit lên google
<n2i> vubuntor185: bạn gặp vấn đề gì với grub?
<luffy|sunshine> /usr/bin/gedit: /usr/bin/gedit: cannot execute binary file
<luffy|sunshine> http://bit.ly/KmGBEN
<vubuntor185> dau co ket qua nao dung y minh dau
<luffy|sunshine> ngay cái đầu tiên có mấy cái đó
<luffy|sunshine> thử đi
<vubuntor185> minh da chuyen sang text editor khac, no cung bao loi do
<n2i> trước đó có làm gì đáng nghi không? chmod tùm lum chẳng hạn?
<Tux|Ubuntu> phản động nào
<Tux|Ubuntu> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/iso
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<n2i> Tux|Ubuntu: trong modem test ppp connection là PASS, nhưng mà sao không vào được internet nhỉ? mạng fpt
<Tux|Ubuntu> tùy, còn DNS nữa :D
<n2i> Tux|Ubuntu: nhắc mới nhớ, để coi lại resolve.conf
<locodir-user> co ai khong
<vubuntor153> cho e hoi cach phan chia o dia trong ubuntu voi
<vubuntor828> Đã cáo ai cài được Driver máy in canon 2009 cho ubuntu 12.04 LTS ban 64 bit chưa ? Lam ơn giúp mình với.
<vubuntor828> Canon 2900
<UbuntuCrab> lai cai mon do huh
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> Tốt nhất là mua con HP ;))
<vubuntor177> có ai không ạ ?
<vubuntor377> có ai giúp em với không ạ ?
<vubuntor377> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?p=160358 mọi người vào trợ giúp em với ạ, em cảm ơn mọi người
<vubuntor807> unix # linux ở chỗ nào thưa các bác
<quangteospk> unix và linux giống nhau chỗ nào :D
<quangteospk> có vẻ giống bài tập về nhà :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor807: lại bác cp với cpio, mv đêm hôm qua hả
<Tux|Ubuntu> :))
<vubuntor807> thế vào đây e đc hỏi những gì?
<vubuntor807> làm thế nào để giải nén gói tar à?
<UbuntuCrab> những cái gì đó liên quan đến ubuntu
<vubuntor807> hay cái gì đại loại nthe
<UbuntuCrab> chuột phải chọn extract
<vubuntor807> :)) muốn refresh trong Ubuntu thì e phải làm thế nào?
<quangteospk> hỏi sao lại :))
<vubuntor807> e vui
<quangteospk> nhớ đọc ở đâu thì Linux ứ cần Refresh
<Stanley00> vubuntor807: quên window đi là được bạn af:D
<UbuntuCrab> F5
<quangteospk> @UbuntuCrab: Linux ko cần refresh memory nên chả có F5 gì cả
<UbuntuCrab> okay
 * UbuntuCrab không biết
<vubuntor807> dir /home có chmod được k?
<Stanley00> @@
<UbuntuCrab> sudo chmod 777 /home
<quangteospk> thích chmod chỗ nào cũng được, miễn có quyền
<vubuntor807> sudo cái gì?
<UbuntuCrab> sudo cái đó đó
 * n2i táng nguyên cái 777 cho /home thì cái /home còn ý nghĩa gì nữa =))
 * UbuntuCrab pha thêm bột sắn uống
<quangteospk> thì user nào cũng chơi hàng của nhau được chứ sao
<n2i> 'nhà' của mình mà cứ để cho họ tự do vào ra, phá phách thoải mái, thì xây nhà làm zề :3
<vubuntor807> bác nào pro cho e xin mấy cái detail của mấy cái option trong runlevel
<Stanley00> vubuntor807: ví dụ như option nào?
<Tux|Ubuntu> Sao thấy tên vubuntu vừa rồi hỏi bừa phứa thế
<Tux|Ubuntu> cứ như đang làm bài thi hay quiz á
<vubuntor890> may tinh 512ram co cai duoc ubuntu 12.04 khong vay
<luffy|sunshine> dc
<luffy|sunshine> ma cai lubuntu hay xubuntu cho no nhe di
<vubuntor890> vay la cai ubuntu se lag ha?
<luffy|sunshine> hên xui
<luffy|sunshine> cơ mà cài lu hay xu cho nó nhẹ nhàng
<luffy|sunshine> chả khác gì nhau đâu
<vubuntor890> cau hinh cua ubuntu xem cho nao dzay ban
<luffy|sunshine> System RequirementsThe minimum memory requirement for Ubuntu 12.04 is 384 MB of memory for Ubuntu Desktop. Note that some of your system's memory may be unavailable due to being used by the graphics card. If your computer has only the minimum amount of memory, the installation process will take longer than normal; however, it will complete successfully, and the system will perform adequately once installed.Systems with less memory may be able to selec
<luffy|sunshine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop
<vubuntor890> hzzz
<vubuntor890> hk hieu
<vubuntor890> :D
<vubuntor890> bn noi lun y
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor890: túm lại là cứ cài vào
<Tux|Ubuntu> ếu dùng được thì tính tiếp :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> okie chÆ°a :D
<vubuntor890> ok
<vubuntor323> co nen xai edubuntu hong nhi
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-27
<z1y> oh có cả hội #ubuntuvn à:D
<z1y> vô troll thôi:D
<vn151502510> mới biết?
<SuckySmurf> :3
<z1y> j/k mới vô thôi biết lâu rồi :D
<z1y> lâu ni làm spider của hội #ubuntu mờ :D
<vn151502510> đây mới biết có mấy ngày
<z1y> vô lấy hết dữ liệu của forum mà 0 ai biết http://vonhudieu.net/zen/_data/i/upload/2012/04/19/20120419194420-ed73dced-sm.jpg
<z1y> :D
<z1y> http://vonhudieu.net/zen/_data/i/upload/2012/04/19/20120419194420-43144760-sm.jpg
<ThorM> wtf
<C4NoC> ồ
<C4NoC> ra z1y khoe vào héc
<z1y> hội ubuntu đã làm cho vnoss sập tiệm haha
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC>  sập đâu?
<z1y> vnoss.org diễn đàn mất tiêu rồi mờ
<z1y> mà mấy bác đó 0 để ở offline mode
<z1y> vô coi lại mấy bài trong đso cũng vui :D
<C4NoC> kìa
<C4NoC> ex embassador ubuntu-vn Cua
<Cua> wut?
<C4NoC> Cua: 15:09 < z1y> vô lấy hết dữ liệu của forum mà 0 ai biết  http://vonhudieu.net/zen/_data/i/upload/2012/04/19/20120419194420-ed73dced-sm.jpg
<C4NoC> 15:09 < z1y> :D
<C4NoC> 15:09 < z1y> http://vonhudieu.net/zen/_data/i/upload/2012/04/19/20120419194420-43144760-sm.jpg
<Cua> okay
<Cua> thì liên quan chi đến mình
 * Cua là am trên giấy tờ thôi mà
<C4NoC> :3
<Cua> quản lý forrum thì hỏi nguwofi khác
<C4NoC> Cua: giấy tờ gì cũng liên quan
<C4NoC> huehue
<C4NoC> embassador là có dính líu
<z1y> hù thôi mờ C4NoC có gì đâu =))
<z1y> mấy số liệu đó lấy dễ mà đâu cần phải hack :D
<C4NoC> thôi
<C4NoC> chắc héc tè le rồi
<z1y> :D
<z1y> mình mà hack được ubuntu mình sẽ bỏ logo arch lên đó rồi :D
<HermitCrab> okay
 * HermitCrab đi rút phích server
<C4NoC> :3
 * TuxTuKi_v4 đợi z1y bỏ logo arch lên ubuntu
<z1y> cũng dễ mà :D
<z1y> ubuntu có nhạan quảng cáo mà :D
<z1y> =))
<z1y> mình mua phiếu quảng cáo bỏ logo lên ubuntu forum:D
 * TuxTuKi_v4 dùng adblock cắt sạch chỗ thừa trên 4rum =))
<TuxTuKi_v4> nên chỉ còn mỗi content
<z1y> :D
<vubuntor187> xin hoi co ai o do ko
<vubuntor187> minh cai ubuntu bang wubi
<vubuntor187> nhung khi vao trong ubuntu
<vubuntor187> no yeu cau danh mat khau cua root
<vubuntor187> ma minhf ko biet cai nay o dau
<vubuntor187> minh dnah giong mat khua thiet lap o ngoai
<vubuntor187> nhung ko duoc
<vubuntor187> ai co do thi giup minh voi
<vubuntor127> Bác nào có tài liệu lập trình c socket trên linux cho em với, tiếng việt càng tốt
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-28
<vubuntor536> co ai o do ko nh
<vubuntor536> co ai do ko nhi
<vubuntor536> ??
<vubuntor536> minh can giup do
<Cua> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor536> minh cai ubuntu bang wubi
<vubuntor536> nhung luc vao
<vubuntor536> mot so thao tac can co mat khau root
<vubuntor536> minh dang nhap voi mat khau da thiet lap o ngoai
<vubuntor536> nhung ko duoc
<vubuntor536> khong ro la ubuntu khi cai wubi thi co mat khau mac dinh khong
<Cua> không
<Cua> dùng sudo ấy
<vubuntor536> khong ro mat khau cua no la gi
<vubuntor536> minh cung ko co mat khau sudo
<vubuntor536> minh newbie
<Cua> duy nhất có đặt mật khẩu nào thì dùng cái đó
<vubuntor536> minh vao reminal
<vubuntor536> terminal
<vubuntor536> dang nhap bang sudo  dung ko
<Cua> ờm
<vubuntor731> alo
<vubuntor731> các bạn cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor731> trong linux
<vubuntor731> dùng lệnh nào để biết linux đang chạy hệ điều hành nào
<vubuntor731> redhat, cenos hay là ubuntu
<vubuntor731> cảm ơn các bạn
<z1y> cat /etc/issues
<z1y> nếu dùng systemd
<z1y> cat /etc/os-release
<z1y> bí quá thì hỏi sysadmin cho lẹ :D
<vubuntor731> mình gỏ lệnh cat /etc/isues
<vubuntor731> nhưng nó ko ra gì cả
<vubuntor731> vào root gỏ cũng ko được
<z1y> nhầm s rồi :D
<z1y> cat /etc/issue
<vubuntor731> hjhj cam on ban
<vubuntor731> ra roi
<vubuntor731> cenos
<z1y> room này hỗ trợ có phí nên bạn phải trả 15k cho mỗi lần hỏi nhé :D
<z1y> (chạy mất dép:D)
<vubuntor731> mình chưa lảnh lương
<vubuntor731> kaka
<vubuntor731> má mình tháng nay chưa bán heo gửi tiền chưa kịp
<vubuntor731> các bạn thông cảm
<z1y> đùa đó :D
<TuxTuKi_v4> ai đùa
<TuxTuKi_v4> z1y: hem lấy thì để mình
<TuxTuKi_v4> =))
 * TuxTuKi_v4 dở chiêu bài chặt chém học được từ Sầm Sơn
<z1y> có job mới làm windows, linux, làm hadoop ở sài gòn. có bạn nào có nhu cầu liên hệ nhé
<z1y> cty mỹ, ,làm search engine cho enterprise user
<dellos> msg nickerv identify
<dellos> co ai bit cai plugin cua vim kong
<dellos> chi voi
<dellos> sao kong co cai thu muc home/username/.vim vay
<vn151502510> sao không dùng cái gì có giao diện trực quan ấy, dùng vim có điểm gì đặc biệt vậy?
<dellos> chua xai sao ma biet duoc. thay tui tren web xai nhieu nen thu xem xao
<vn151502510> vim có phải ứng dụng chỉnh sửa văn bản không?
<CuaXoai> không có thì tạo ra
<dellos> duoc kong do ban
<CuaXoai> được
<dellos> tao ra roi chep plugin vao la chay duoc ha
<CuaXoai> yup
<dellos> ?
<dellos> yep
<dellos> vn151502510: ai biet, no co nhieu ung dugn lam. ma tui chi dinh xai no viet code thoi.
<vn151502510> dùng geany đi
<vn151502510> nó khá giống với notepad++ trong windows, nếu bạn từng dùng
<dellos> thoi quyet dinh xai em nay
<dellos> haha
<dellos> a ma sao phan biet duoc dau la files dau da folder vay
<dellos> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    14 Apr  2 18:20 vimrc -> /etc/vim/vimrc
<dellos> vimrc la file
<dellos> ma sao kong co duoi mo rong vay
<CuaXoai> cần gì đuôi
<dellos> roi lam sao phan biet duoc
<dellos> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root     8 May 20 22:59 vimfiles -> /etc/vim
<CuaXoai> có cách tự phân biệt
<dellos> nhu thang nay lai la folder
<dellos> @@
<vn151502510> dùng ll
<z1y1> có đuôi mà tiến hóa rụng mất rồi :D
<dellos> a ll | egrep (^d) ji do ha
<vn151502510> lệnh `ll` không thôi
<vn151502510> nó là lệnh tổng hợp của ls, thêm / cho mỗi thư mục
<z1y1> ls --indicator-style=classify
<z1y1> :D
<vn151502510> z1y1: dùng console à?
<dellos> thoi ngu moi mo tiep
<dellos> g9
<TuxTuKi_v5> dùng notepad
<TuxTuKi_v5> qua wine á
<TuxTuKi_v5> cho nó hardcore
<vubuntor787> mình muốn chuyển qua ubuntu xài, có bạn nào có thể giúp mình với
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-29
<vubuntor897> toi vua cai ubuntu 12.04 bi loi wifi khong the ket noi internet, rat mong nhan dc su giup do
<vubuntor601> co ai ko giup minh voi
<z1y> có đây bạn ơi
<z1y> nhưng 0 giúp được :D
<vn151502510> bạn chạy Additional Drivers chưa?
<C4NoC>  chÆ°a
<C4NoC> đủ hàng rồi
<vubuntor117> hello
<TuxTuKi_v5> vubuntor117: hê nô
<dellos> ~/ co y nghia ji the may ban
<vn151502510> thư mục home của người dung
<dellos> sdfasdf
<dellos> co nghia la  /home/user
<vn151502510> kiểu vậy, tuỳ theo cách mount của hệ điều hành
<vn151502510> user là tên của bạn
<dellos> sao su dung no voi cd kong duoc
<dellos> gia du nhu dang o cd /
<vn151502510> được chứ
<dellos> jo go cd /home/dellos
<dellos> thi no vao dugn cho
<dellos> con go cd ~/
<dellos> thi no kong vao
<vn151502510> nó có báo lỗi gì không?
<dellos> no such directory
<vn151502510> sao kỳ cục vậy nhỉ
<z1y> bạn gõ
<z1y> rm -rf ~/
<z1y> xem có được không
<z1y> :D
<z1y> đừng khóc nha :D
<z1y> haha
<vn151502510> rm là remove đấy
<dellos> rm thi nguy hiem
<dellos> haha
<vn151502510> bạn bấm ctrl-alt-T, thấy nó hiện chữ gì
<dellos> ? no mo shell moi
<vn151502510> phải có hiện người dùng với thư mục hiện tại chứ
<vn151502510> có lẽ ubuntu khác lubuntu
<dellos> uhm thi tren shell moi no hien vay ne
<dellos> dellos@dellos-Inspiron-N5050:~$
<vn151502510> cd ~/
<vn151502510> lệnh `ll` đi, xem có hiện được gì không
<dellos> hine
<dellos> kong hieu
<vn151502510> đang ở thư mục ~, bạn gõ lệnh `ll`
<dellos> root@dellos-Inspiron-N5050:~#
<vn151502510> sao lại chuyển sang root vậy
<dellos> cai kia thi hieu roi
<dellos> ma jo vay ne
<dellos> dellos@dellos-Inspiron-N5050:~$
<dellos> cai $ khac cai # cho nao the
<dellos> sao su dung supper user thi la #
<dellos> thoi vay la hieu roi ban oi
<dellos> haha
<dellos> vai
<dellos> moi mo tip
<dellos> g9
<vubuntor562> các pro giúp mình với! mình đang cần tài liệu lập trình socket trên linux ai có cho mình với, tiếng Việt càng tốt!!!!!!
<Cua> `g linux socket programming
<SupyCrab> Cua: Linux Howtos: C/C++ -> Sockets Tutorial: <http://www.linuxhowtos.org/C_C++/socket.htm>; C Socket Programming for Linux with a Server and Client Example ...: <http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/12/c-socket-programming/>
<TuxTuKi_v5> vubuntor562: đồ án?
<TuxTuKi_v5> bài tập lớn
<TuxTuKi_v5> Cua: kinh doanh đê
<vubuntor562> bài tập lớn
<TuxTuKi_v5> xịn nhở
 * TuxTuKi_v5 bơm xe xịt xịt
<vubuntor562> cám ơn các pro
<TuxTuKi_v5> vubuntor562: query google mất 15s
<TuxTuKi_v5> lol
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-30
<vubuntor094> hey
<vubuntor094> Can you help me?
<vubuntor561> ?|>
<vubuntor561> co ai khong
<vubuntor561> ch oem hoi 1 ti'
<C4NoC>  hoem cóa ai
<vubuntor561> e vừa cài ubuntu 13.04
<C4NoC> okay
<vubuntor561> nhưng hk có wifi
<vubuntor561> làm s để kích hoạt ạ
<vubuntor561> e xài Dell Inspriron N5420
<vubuntor561> :(
<C4NoC>  chịu thôi
<vubuntor561> ac =.=
<C4NoC> lspci
<C4NoC> xem ra wifi gì
<C4NoC> rồi google
<n0bawk> !network-pm
<ubot2> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<n0bawk> vubuntor561: vào windows tắt cái này đi
<n0bawk> rồi cắm mạng có dây vào cài driver
<vubuntor561> cáinào ạ
<n0bawk> cái powor management?
<n0bawk> power***
<vubuntor561> de e xem
<vubuntor561> win 7 tat the nao =.=
<vubuntor561> trong ubuntu có network + blutút nhé
<vubuntor561> chỉ k  có wifi thôi
<n0bawk> ờ chắc cài driver vào là xong thôi
<vubuntor561> cài thế nào T_T
<vubuntor561> 2 ngày hơn r
<vubuntor561> ngta noi cài xong là tự nhận driver cả
<vubuntor561> cái nào chưa nahn65 t hì kích hoạt
<vubuntor561> e xem trên mạng mấy cái mã
<n0bawk> ờ, máy xịn quá ếu tự nhận đó mà
<vubuntor561> toàn là not found
<n0bawk> lspci
<n0bawk> xem nó là thằng card nào rồi cài thôi :)))
<vubuntor561> no ra 1 nui`
<vubuntor561> xem ở 2 dòng cuối hả
<vubuntor561> broadcom  corporation bcm43142
<vubuntor561> =.=
<vubuntor401> 2 all
<n0bawk> .g bcm43142
<n0bawk> cái này cài mấy cái firmware vào là chạy
<vubuntor561> doi e ti
<vubuntor561> tìm thử firmware
<n0bawk> vubuntor561: cài cái bcmwl-kernel-source vào
<vubuntor561> gõ vào terminal là tự cài hả
<n0bawk> bật third party repo lên xong rồi cài bcmwl-kernel-source
<n0bawk> cài bằng cái gì thì cài >:3
<vubuntor561> command not found =.=
<vubuntor561> cái 13.04 đau đầu qá
<vubuntor561> 2 ngày r chưa cài được wifi
<vubuntor561> xuống 12.10 có dể hơn hk a
<z1y> cài win vô đi bạn
<z1y> :D
<z1y> phức tạp quá :D
<vubuntor401> các bác cho em hỏi phát
<vubuntor401> em mới dùng ubuntu nên xài bản 12.10
<vubuntor401> nhưng không rõ tính năng xchat gnome hoạt động ntn
<vubuntor401> em đã cài nhưng không xài đc
<vubuntor401> mong các bác chỉ giúp
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> xchat?
<C4NoC> bật lên mà xài chứ sao
<z1y> xài pidgin đi cho khỏe bạn vubuntor401 :D
<z1y> xài xchat mần giì:D
<z1y> pidgin có yahoo gtak facebook twitter tùm lum luôn
<C4NoC> vậy à
<C4NoC> z1y: có cả facebook với twitter luôn á
<z1y> ờ
<z1y> đúng rồi
<z1y> fb xài giao thức giống gtalk mà
<z1y> còn twitter thì cài thêm cái plugin vô (Tự cài mà cũng dễ òm)
<vubuntor860> ?
<vn151502510> ?
<xxx> 22222222
<n0bawk> 3333
<Guest70029> cho hoi ve phan mem chinh sua phu de trong ubuntu voj
<n0bawk> dùng gedit
<n0bawk> .g subtitle  linux
<Guest70029> !gedit
<ubot2> Gedit là chương trình soạn thảo text chính thức của môi trường đồ họa GNOME. Hướng tới sự dễ dàng và đơn giản khi sử dụng, gedit là một chương trình soạn thảo text mạnh mẽ và đa dụng. Nó có thể được sử dụng để tạo ra và chỉnh sửa bất kỳ loại file text nào. Gedit đã được cài sẵn trong Ubuntu. Xem thêm: http://projects.gnome.org/gedit/
<z1y> :D
<z1y> xài geany ngon hơn gedit 0 hè?
<z1y> hồi xưa có xài gedit mà 0 hiểu sao sau lại qua geany
<z1y> giờ kết geany rồi
<Guest70029> phu de co ma, dau phai text
<n0bawk> dùng subtitleeditor thử xem
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get install subtitleeditor
<z1y> ủa vậy hả =))
<n0bawk> z1y: emacs ngon nhứt :))
<n0bawk> Guest70029: phụ đề có thể là graphic hoặc là text
<n0bawk> ban đầu nó là text :))
<Guest70029> !subtitleeditor
<ubot2> Factoid 'subtitleeditor' not found
 * n0bawk toàn chơi phụ đề text :))
<n0bawk> z1y: nhể hể
<z1y> :D
<z1y> tất nhiên rồi :D
<Guest70029> ok
<Guest70029> subtitleeditor kha on
<Guest70029> nhung sao no khong dich tu dong duoc a?
<Guest70029> thay co phan dich ma chang hieu dung kieu gi
<Guest70029> co la dk roi.
<Guest70029> cho hoi may anh phan nay nua
<Guest70029> chuong trinh nao tu dien tren ubuntu la de dung nhat
<vn151502510> từ điển?
<Guest70029> sory, tu dien
<vn151502510> goldendict
<Guest70029> hix, cai subtitleeditor cu mo video la bien mat
<n0bawk> Guest70029: nó để mở subtitle mà?
<Guest70029> thi chinh sua phu de, phai mo video len cung chu
<Guest70029> no co chuc nang day, nhung khong mo duoc
<n0bawk> thế chiu :))
<n0bawk> xem xem nó báo lỗi gì thôi :P
<Guest70029> cho em hoi cai phan mem tu dien anh viet di
<n0bawk> thá»­ aegisub xem sao :))
<n0bawk> goldendict?
<Guest70029> goldendict cai xong
<Guest70029> mo len khong thay gi
<n0bawk> phải down từ điển về
<Guest70029> hix, the nua sao
<n0bawk> tự nhiên mở lên tất nhiên ếu thấy :))
<n0bawk> down từ điển về
<n0bawk> add vào goldendict
<Guest70029> bac thuong dung tu dien gi
<n0bawk> goldendict + oald
<n0bawk> goldendict++++
<n0bawk> :))
<vn151502510> mtBab EV final release 1
<Guest70029> do, y em la down cai gi ay
<vn151502510> mtBab VE Edition 1.0, Cambridge Advanced Learner's Dictionary (2nd edition published 2005), Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary 2.4.2, mấy cái từ điển chuyên ngành, rồi WordNet 3.0
<vn151502510> cái WordNet đó khá hay
<Guest70029> da thay http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?p=77884
<Guest70029> cam on cac bac
<n0bawk> down cái google về :))
<vn151502510> cài thêm espeak nữa
<Guest70029> xin them cac bac y kien, ve phan mem doc pdf ma co the them link de mo sang mot file pdf khac
<Guest70029> cai nay la co tim tren google truoc roi, nhung khong ra
<Guest70029> mong cac bac chi giao
<Guest70029> chua ai tung dung a?
<vn151502510> mình thỉnh thoảng dùng MasterPDFEditor
<vn151502510> đọc thì bằng evince
<vn151502510> nhưng đôi khi dùng foxit, thư viện độc lập, nhanh hơn với những file nhiều hình
<Guest70029> MasterPDFEditor chuan, cam on bac
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-31
<KIKKO> asd
<KIKKO>   asd
<vubuntor161> Tạo ra 2 quá trình P0 và P1. Quá trình P0 đọc từ file một ma trận vuông cấp N*N, sau đó gởi ma trận này cho P1. Quá trình P1 sẽ thá»±c hiện nghịch đảo ma trận này và ghi kết quả xuống một file khác. Nếu ma trận không thể nghịch đảo được, P1 ghi vào file kết quả dòng thông báo tÆ°Æ¡ng ứng. Thá»±c hiện bài toán dùng message queue để giao tiếp giá
<vubuntor161> ai có thể giúp đc cho em không ! bài này khó quá à
<vubuntor161> không ai giúp được à :((
<C4NoC> dc
<C4NoC> thầy giáo ấy
<vubuntor161> C4NoC ơi ! bạn biết giải bài này không .giúp với
<C4NoC> hem
<vubuntor161> chán quá
 * C4NoC ngồi đếm lương
<C4NoC> bao nhiêu 1 h nhỉ
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor161> bạn làm trên ubuntu à
<vubuntor161> mà lại đếm lương
<Cua> bài tập thì tự làm đi
<C4NoC> chớ bỏ giờ làm, đi giúp thì phải có $
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> nuthin free
<vubuntor161> nhưng bọn mình có được học đâu
<vubuntor161> nếu giúp được
<C4NoC> thế học mới làm dc à
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor161> thỳ mình có tham khảo và tìm hiểu trên google rồi
<vubuntor161> nhưng k có
<vubuntor161> ai giúp mình với
<vubuntor161> không ai giúp mình à chán quá
<vubuntor170> mọi người giúp em bài tập này với
<vubuntor170> Tạo ra 2 quá trình P0 và P1. Quá trình P0 đọc từ file một ma trận vuông cấp N*N, sau đó gởi ma  trận này cho P1. Quá trình P1 sẽ thực hiện nghịch đảo ma trận này và ghi kết quả xuống một file  khác. Nếu ma trận không thể nghịch đảo được, P1 ghi vào file kết quả dòng thông báo tương ứng. Thực hiện bài toán dùng message queue để giao tiếp g
<vubuntor170> tìm trên google và trang chủ không có lời giải
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: nên nhờ người ta làm hộ hở
<TuxZombie> :))
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: fee như nào
<TuxZombie> 50$/hour
<vubuntor170> chuyển khoản sao
<vubuntor170> lần đầu tiền vào đây mà
<vubuntor170> không biết như thế nào
<vubuntor170> mình đang làm bài tập lớn nhưng khó quá
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: qua ngân hàng
<TuxZombie> paypal
<TuxZombie> BTC cũng được
<vubuntor170> thế thỳ chịu
<vubuntor170> tưởng ai đó giúp đc nữa
<vubuntor170> tính phí thế này thỳ chán
<TuxZombie> thế tự làm đi
<TuxZombie> tiết kiệm được bao nhiêu
<TuxZombie> ;)
 * TuxZombie vừa xóa 2 bài post cùng nội dung và sai topic của vubuntor170 
<vubuntor170> em là sinh viên giờ đang làm bài này không biết nhiều nên mới lên đây hỏi thôi
 * TuxZombie thất học
<kid_> vubuntor170: là boy hả
<vubuntor170> người ta không biết mới phải hỏi
<kid_> vubuntor170: xin số TuxZombie rồi đến giao lưu phối kết hợp với đồng chí đó là ổn thôi
<vubuntor170> sao lại nói là vô học hay gì gì đó
<vubuntor170> Kid tớ là boy hay girt có quan trọng gì chứ
<vubuntor170> tại trường tớ nó không dạy
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: huehuehue
<TuxZombie> mình nói
<vubuntor170> mà bắt học xinh làm dựa trên web
 * kid_ thường thấy boy thì TuxZombie giúp nhanh hơn nếu biết cách:3
<TuxZombie> mình thất học
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: không nói bạn nhá
<TuxZombie> kid_: trường mình có dạy java hem
<TuxZombie> có dạy php hem
<TuxZombie> có dạy ror
<TuxZombie> hay linux không?
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: chả liên quan mợ gì
<TuxZombie> :))
<kid_> dạy hết chứ
<TuxZombie> trường không dạy thì học
<vubuntor170> :))
<TuxZombie> kid_: ờ xịn vãi
<TuxZombie> =))
<kid_> đến dạy cách giao... kia còn dạy nữa là
<TuxZombie> kid_: đệt
<TuxZombie> sao mình đếu được đăng kí môn đó
<TuxZombie> =))
<vubuntor170> ai biết giúp mình đi
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: nãy giờ mà google
<TuxZombie> rồi đọc
<TuxZombie> chắc cùng hòm hòm được tí rồi đấy
<TuxZombie> kid__ruabat: <- siêu nhân đấy
<TuxZombie> lập trình máy rửa bát
<vubuntor170> mình tìm rồi
<TuxZombie> lÆ°Æ¡ng 1000 USD
<vubuntor170> google không có mà
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: có
<TuxZombie> đến lộ hàng
<TuxZombie> search google còn có clip
<vubuntor170> vậy cho tớ xin cái Link đi
<TuxZombie> nữa là cái kia
<TuxZombie> =))
<vubuntor170> vậy cho tớ xin cái Link đi
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: google linux message queue
<TuxZombie> =))
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: đấy nhá
<TuxZombie> nhiều link chưa?
<TuxZombie> :))
<vubuntor170> eo Æ¡i
<TuxZombie> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=linux+message+queue+example&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t
<vubuntor170> đã không biết gì rồi
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: so
<TuxZombie> f**king awsome query
<vubuntor170> còn bắt mình tìm nữa
<TuxZombie> =))
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: lười
<TuxZombie> google hộ rồi
<TuxZombie> còn đếu chịu tìm
<TuxZombie> còn bảo google đếu có
<TuxZombie> thế có điêu không?
<TuxZombie> 19:17  vubuntor170> tìm trên google và trang chủ không có lời giải
<TuxZombie> chém gió vl
<TuxZombie> =))
<vubuntor170> Æ¡
<vubuntor170> sao anh nói láo thế
<vubuntor170> em nói thật mà
<vubuntor170> nếu thấy
<vubuntor170> sao em phải đi hỏi
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: thế sao mình tìm thấy
<TuxZombie> mà từ khóa
<TuxZombie> là ngay trong đề bài của bạn nhá
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: giải thích thử coi
<TuxZombie> hay tại Google nó ghét bạn
<TuxZombie> :v
<vubuntor170> a bảo con gái
<vubuntor170> biết gì về mấy thứ mạng chứ
<vubuntor170> gét
<TuxZombie> chả liên quan
<vubuntor170> sao không liên quan
<vubuntor170> quá liên quan
<TuxZombie> con gái thì cũng có 2 mắt 1 mũi 1 mồm
<TuxZombie> 2 tai
<TuxZombie> 1 cái đầu
<TuxZombie> thiếu vài phần
<TuxZombie> thfi có đứa khác bù rồi
<vubuntor170> này
<vubuntor170> không nói linh tinh nha
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: nghĩ linh tinh nha
<TuxZombie> mình có nói gì đâu
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: con gái gì
<TuxZombie> mà toàn nghĩ linh tinh
<TuxZombie> rồi bảo người ta nói bậy
<TuxZombie> nói tục
<TuxZombie> lol
<vubuntor170> lol??
<TuxZombie> người nghĩ mới là người có tội
<TuxZombie> nhá
<TuxZombie> :))
<vubuntor170> cái gì đấy
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: google LOL coi nó ra cái gì
<TuxZombie> =))
<vubuntor170> thôi em chịu mấy thứ a nói
 * kid__ruabat thấy TuxZombie láo quá
<vubuntor170> bài anh tìm giúp em ấy
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: mà con gái thật hở
 * kid__ruabat kid__
<vubuntor170> bài anh tìm giúp em ấy
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: làm sao chứng minh em là con gái
<TuxZombie> :))
 * kid__ vô xó ngồi
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: chứng minh được
<vubuntor170> em nói rồi mà
<TuxZombie> mới tính tiếp được
 * TuxZombie vừa mới biết vubuntor170 là con gái
<vubuntor170> em là boy hay girt không quan trọng
<TuxZombie> mà hem có thấy hình
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: không quan trọng
<TuxZombie> thì sao lại thế này
<TuxZombie> 19:42  vubuntor170> a bảo con gái
<TuxZombie> 19:43  vubuntor170> biết gì về mấy thứ mạng chứ
<TuxZombie> 19:43  vubuntor170> gét
<TuxZombie> =]]
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: thế túm lại
 * kid__ cũng ghét TuxZombie:p
<TuxZombie> là con gái có quan trọng hay không nào
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: là con gái
<TuxZombie> có tuyệt hem em
<TuxZombie> ?
<TuxZombie> kid__: lỡm ạ :3
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: có hình cá nhân hem
<TuxZombie> ở đây có lệ là phải post hình lên
<TuxZombie> thì mới support
<TuxZombie> nhất là con gái
<TuxZombie> :v
<vubuntor170> anh có fb không
<vubuntor170> e chỉ có ảnh qua fb thôi
<vubuntor170> qua fb nói truyện cũng đc
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: cứ post hình lên thui
<TuxZombie> hem cần add fb
<TuxZombie> :v
<vubuntor170> nhưng em k biết post hình lên
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: chuột phải vô cái ảnh
<TuxZombie> chọn Copy Image Location :v
<vubuntor170> ở chỗ nào cơ
<vubuntor170> thôi mấy anh giúp em đi
<TuxZombie> hem có hình
<TuxZombie> hem giúp
<vubuntor170> eo
<TuxZombie> lệ ở đây nó thế
<TuxZombie> :))
<vubuntor170> nhưng e k biết đăng ảnh mà
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: copy cái trang fb cũng được
<TuxZombie> các a tự biết cách coi ảnh
<TuxZombie> =))
<vubuntor170> gửi link lên đây à
<TuxZombie> ừ
<vubuntor170> https://www.facebook.com/hoai.thu.3386
<TuxZombie> kid__: kìa
<vubuntor170> thôi mấy anh
<TuxZombie> con gái Hải Dương kìa
<vubuntor170> giúp em đi
<TuxZombie> =))
<vubuntor170> Decom e sắp hết tiền rồi
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: học KT-KT CN
<vubuntor170> onli từ chiều
<TuxZombie> mà sao lại học về linux ta
<TuxZombie> :))
<TuxZombie> lạ quá
<TuxZombie> lạ quá
<vubuntor170> em học công nghệ thông tin
<TuxZombie> ồ
 * TuxZombie bơm xe xịt xịt
<vubuntor170> có môn thực tập Hệ điều Hành
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: link Google
<TuxZombie> có cái example của message queue đó thôi
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: modify nó đi
<TuxZombie> thuật toán đảo ma trận
<TuxZombie> thì search nó ra đầy
<TuxZombie> kết hợp lại
<TuxZombie> done
<TuxZombie> còn bảo mọi người làm hộ rồi gửi cho
<TuxZombie> thì ở đây hem ai làm đâu
<TuxZombie> mà học thế thì có tác dụng gì
<vubuntor170> ở trên em có nói mà
<vubuntor170> thầy cô không dạy
<vubuntor170> cho bọn em đề tài tự tìm hiểu trên mạng
<TuxZombie> không vấn đề
<vubuntor170> có biết gì đâu chứ
<TuxZombie> SV CNTT nó phải thế
<vubuntor170> anh tên gì cho rễ gọi
<vubuntor170> giúp tìm cho em mấy cái link cũng đc
<vubuntor170> link lúc này em không hiểu
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: anh tên Tux :))
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3056307/how-do-i-use-mqueue-in-a-c-program-on-a-linux-based-system
<vubuntor170> em vào Link đó rồi
<vubuntor170> làm sao nữa a
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: http://www.cs.cf.ac.uk/Dave/C/node25.html
<TuxZombie> đọc thoai
<TuxZombie> con gái thường chăm chỉ
<TuxZombie> và khá tiếng anh hơn tụi con zai
<TuxZombie> http://www.linuxpedia.org/index.php?title=Linux_POSIX_Message_Queue
<TuxZombie> đó
<TuxZombie> thế đủ rồi
<vubuntor170> chỉ cần 3 cái link đó
<vubuntor170> là em làm song đc bài của em à
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: 3 cái link kia
<vubuntor170> không biết đến mai có xong được không nữa
<TuxZombie> là hiểu về message queue thôi
<vubuntor170> eo
<TuxZombie> còn xong bài tập nhanh hay chậm
<TuxZombie> tùy vào bạn :D
<vubuntor170> thế thôi
<vubuntor170> rù sao em cũng tks vì a có lòng giúp
<vubuntor170> fb của em đấy
<vubuntor170> lúc nào rảnh qua nc cho vui
<TuxZombie> :))
<TuxZombie> kid__: kể ra thì con gái CNTT
<TuxZombie> nó biết ăn mặc vào cũng đỡ
<TuxZombie> như các bạn lớp mình bây giờ chú nhể
<TuxZombie> người đẹp vì lụa
<TuxZombie> lúa tốt vì phân
<vubuntor170> lại nói linh tinh rồi
<kid__> thấy TuxZombie nói chuyện chẳng có tí văn hóa cccc gì;P
<TuxZombie> kid__: văn hóa vl
<TuxZombie> =))
<TuxZombie> vubuntor170: em là 9x hở em
<TuxZombie> x = ?
<vubuntor170> em sn 92 mà
<vubuntor170> bên fb cũng có mà
 * TuxZombie xòe tay bấm bấm
<vubuntor146> anh Tux ơi ! e chịu rồi
<vubuntor146> đọc được 1 lúc hoa hết cả mắt
<vubuntor146> ai rảnh vào giúp em bài tập về Hệ điều hành với
<kid__LOL> !info
<vubuntor146> Tạo ra 2 quá trình P0 và P1. Quá trình P0 đọc từ file một ma trận vuông cấp N*N, sau đó gởi ma  trận này cho P1. Quá trình P1 sẽ thực hiện nghịch đảo ma trận này và ghi kết quả xuống một file  khác. Nếu ma trận không thể nghịch đảo được, P1 ghi vào file kết quả dòng thông báo tương ứng. Thực hiện bài toán dùng message queue để giao tiếp g
<vubuntor146> a giúp với
<vubuntor146> chán nhỷ
<vubuntor146> chẳng có ai giúp đc à
<vubuntor146> toàn thấy dòng gì khó hiểu quá
<vubuntor146> ?
<vubuntor146> cuối cùng chẳng có ai giúp được rồi
<vubuntor048> Tạo ra 2 quá trình P0 và P1. Quá trình P0 đọc từ file một ma trận vuông cấp N*N, sau đó gởi ma  trận này cho P1. Quá trình P1 sẽ thực hiện nghịch đảo ma trận này và ghi kết quả xuống một file  khác. Nếu ma trận không thể nghịch đảo được, P1 ghi vào file kết quả dòng thông báo tương ứng. Thực hiện bài toán dùng message queue để giao tiếp g
<vubuntor048> ai giúp em bài tập này với
<dellos> lala
<vubuntor961> có ai hướng dẫn mình cài đặt openvpn trong ubuntu 12.10
<CuaBeo> sudo aptitude install network-manager-openvpn-gnome
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-01
<vubuntor180> em đang làm đề tài tiểu luận Free Radius nhưng chưa biết Free Radius là gì? dùng nó để làm gì?  cách dùng như thế nào? có ai biết thì trợ giúp em với
<MeiMei> giai hay gái vậy ta
<vubuntor180> bạn nào có tài liệu thì giúp mình với nhé, mình cám ơn nhiều
<MeiMei> bạn là trandinhduc ha?
<MeiMei> cái bạn này hỏi nhìu nhắm òi mà hơm tự làm
<vubuntor508> ho* ho* xin chao' ca nha, minh' moi mua e lap, dc cai' cho cai ubuntu ma' k hieu ze, muon tai unikey ve ma cung k mo ra dung dc
<CuaXoai> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<vubuntor508> okie, tks ban nhe, ma muon vao FB kieu j ha ban
<CuaXoai> https://www.facebook.com <-- click vào?
<vubuntor508> hihi, lai cam on tiep
<CuaXoai> http://dantri.com.vn/the-gioi/dai-loan-xac-dinh-loai-sung-philippines-ban-chet-ngu-dan-737713.htm
<CuaXoai> ops
<z1y> . Vụ việc đã khiến mối quan hệ song phương rơi vào căng thẳng nghiêm trọng trong suốt nhiều năm qua.
<z1y> :D
<z1y> báo nhảm quá :D
<n0bawk> _Tux_: con pi vẫn crashed đều đều :3
<vubuntor420> cho em hỏi sao firefox của em tự nhiên không nghe được nhạc ạ ?
<vubuntor420> ?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-02
<vubuntor128> cho em hỏi sao khi kết nối với dây mạng trước khi khởi động máy thì máy ko khởi động được. còn khi rút dây mạng ra lại khởi động dduocj bình thường ạ
<mrtux_> vubuntor128: Card ethernet của thằng nào
<vubuntor128> FPT ạ
<vubuntor128> với lại từ hôm qua firefox của em không nghe được nhạc ạ .
<mrtux_> card ethernet
<mrtux_> mình có bảo là bạn dùng internet của thăng nào đâu
<vubuntor128> :
<vubuntor305> em dùng ubuntu 12.04 sao máy em lại dùng webcome và không nhận được cuộc gọi video . em đã cài cheese rồi ạ
<vubuntor943> Cac anh chi cho em hoi chut a: em muon cai phan mem PacketTracer533_i386_installer-deb.bin o ngoai desktop, em co xem huong dan o tren mang nhung chua cai duoc. Cac anh chi giup em voi a
<vubuntor646> Cac anh cho em hoi, neu moi hoc lap trinh C tren Ubuntu thi nen dung phan mem nao a. Cam on cac anh!
<Cua> gcc
#ubuntu-vn 2014-05-27
<dungna> Hi
<vubuntor596> cho em hoi chut dc khong a
<n0bawk> ờ hỏi đi
<n0bawk> thấy hỏi hay thì trả lời
<vubuntor596> không ai giúp em à
<n0bawk> hỏi dở thì thôi :))
<vubuntor596> à em mới cài ubuntu xong anh ạ
<n0bawk> đấy có phaỉ là 1 câu hỏi ko?
<vubuntor596> mà nhà em không có mạng chỉ bắt wifi chùa từ quán nét mà cai ubuntu xong lại không tài nào bật đc wifi
<vubuntor596> ơ sao lại lỗi chữ thế này
<vubuntor596> là sao hả anh
<n0bawk> mình ko thấy bị lỗi chữ
<n0bawk> vẫn đọc bình thường
<n0bawk> vubuntor596: máy tính của bạn là máy gì?
<vubuntor596> em dùng máy asus x550cc
<vubuntor596> em vẫn còn gà về linux lắm ạ mong mọi người giúp đỡ
<vubuntor596> k ai nói j à
<vubuntor596> k ai giúp à
<_Tux_> vubuntor596: đúng là đếu ai nói gì thật
<_Tux_> và nếu nói thế
<_Tux_> thì đúng là cũng đếu ai giúp thật
<vubuntor083> hix
<vubuntor083> chao moi nguoi
<Dynamo> mọi người chào
<n0bawk> quên bố mất là phải giúp đỡ bạn kia
<n0bawk> :))
<n0bawk> chắc lại dùng mấy cái card quái zị
<n0bawk> qua windows bỏ cái power management đi có khi lại chạy
<vubuntor213> mọi người cho em hỏi là em cai ubuntu xong thì mất wifi ạ
<vubuntor213> không tài nào mở lên đc
<vubuntor213> alo
#ubuntu-vn 2014-05-28
<vubuntor738> ai có hướng dẫn cài máy in canon 2900 trên ubuntu 12.04 ok cho mình xin với
<Stanley00> vubuntor738: bạn tham khảo nhá, official nên đảm bảo OK https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters
<SuperLuserv2> [ HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters - Community Help Wiki ] - help.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor738> cám ơn nhiều nha
#ubuntu-vn 2014-05-29
<AGOL> hi, mình là AnGiangOnLine đây
<AGOL> do nick AnGiangOnLine  dùng phần mềm mIRC nên không thể dùng unicode được ;)
<Stanley00> AGOL: ủa? làm gì lại có chuyện đó được?
<Stanley00> mirc thì vẫn gõ được bình thường chứ nhỉ?
<AGOL> gõ được, nhưng hiển thị lên không được bạn àh
<AGOL> không biết version mới hơn có support không thì chưa rõ chứ bản mình đang dùng không hiển thị được, toàn ra ???? mà thôi
#ubuntu-vn 2014-05-30
<AnGiangOnLine> hi, chào mọi người buổi sáng
<SuperLuserv2> KeyError: Nick('hyulee1') (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 272, in track_part)
#ubuntu-vn 2015-05-25
<vubuntor869> hello all
<stk> yo
<vubuntor869> mình có vấn đề về mailx trên RH
<MrTuxHdb> LOL
<vubuntor869> muốn hỏi mọi người dc ko?
 * stk ko bik
<stk> hỏi đi
<MrTuxHdb> cứ hỏi đi thôi
<stk> cơ mà mailx mình chả nắm
<MrTuxHdb> mailx aka = mail
<MrTuxHdb> aka = bsdmailutils
<vubuntor869> cám ơn trước
<vubuntor869> mình đang sài RH 6.3, thử sài mailx để gửi email nhưng mình ko nhận đc email, câu lệnh như sau:  [root@qad2013ee ~]# echo "Test mail" | /bin/mailx -s "Message" myemail@yahoo.com  Làm sao để gửi đc email? mong các bạn hỗ trợ mình với.
 * stk rút ví ra mua Google Apps for Business
<MrTuxHdb> túm lại là đồ cổ ấy mà
<stk> 50 đô 1 email
<MrTuxHdb> 1 năm
<MrTuxHdb> rẻ mà
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<vubuntor869> [root @ qad2013ee ~] # echo "Test mail" |  /bin/mailx -s "Message" myemail@yahoo.com
<vubuntor869> ko gửi đi đc hay sao á? hic
<stk> hmm
<MrTuxHdb> hơ
<MrTuxHdb> thế xài mail server gì
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<stk> mailx đâu phải MTA?
<stk> ờ
<stk> vubuntor869: cái bạn cần là email server kìa
<stk> SMTP
<MrTuxHdb> không có exim4, postfix nó lấy gì mà gửi :D
<vubuntor869> giờ mình phải làm sao các bạn?
<MrTuxHdb> cài cái MTA nào đấy
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<MrTuxHdb> exim4, postfix <--
<vubuntor869> đc thì bạn nào ranh free thì remote vào máy mình double check với
<MrTuxHdb> .g CentoS postfix install
<SuperLuserv3> MrTuxHdb: http://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/postfix
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor869: ở đây support tận tay là 50$/món
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<stk> ;V
<Stanley00> sao lại tính theo món? theo giờ chứ :P
<stk> tùy deal
<vubuntor869> tính cho newbie cao giá quá hic
<stk> vubuntor869: tìm hiểu postfix đê
<Stanley00> vubuntor869: có từ khóa rồi đó, cơ mà còn phải coi yahoo nó có chặn không nữa... thử với gmail thử xem.
<stk> nope
<stk> postfix cái đã
<stk> cài đc postfix rồi tính típ
<vubuntor869> có liên quan postfix ko bạn stk?
<stk> vubuntor869: có
<vubuntor869> minh xem link này thì ko có thấy
<vubuntor869> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mailx
<SuperLuserv3> [WIKIPEDIA] Mailx | "mailx is a Unix utility program for sending and receiving mail, also known as a Mail User Agent program. A console application with a command syntax similar to ed, it is an improved version of the Berkeley mail utility...."
<vubuntor869> nên cũng ko cần cài postfix đâu nhe
<vubuntor869> giồng như trên windows mình có cái wMailTo.exe cũng có thể gửi email đi đó
<vubuntor869> wMailTo đây nè bạn http://www.jgaa.com/content/1/old_sites/july_2000/wmailto.htm
<SuperLuserv3> [ wMailTo ] - www.jgaa.com
<stk> OK
<stk> hem support vubuntor869 nữa
<stk> :D
<vubuntor869> mình đang gặp problem của mailx trên Linux
<vubuntor869> buồn quá
<Stanley00> vubuntor869: các sn đã lên tiếng rồi, bạn không muốn làm theo thì chịu nhé :3
<lewtds> ?
<vubuntor869> mình thấy ko nhất thiết phải postfix mà?
<stk> vubuntor869: tất nhiên
<stk> nhưng SMTP server bạn đang dùng cho mailx là gì?
<stk> tưởng bạn chưa có cài SMTP server nào cả?
<stk> chính xác hơn là MTA
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor869: túm lại như này
<MrTuxHdb> mailx là tools để gửi mail
<MrTuxHdb> nhưng phải có server
<MrTuxHdb> từ đó nó gửi đi chỗ khác
<MrTuxHdb> ok
<MrTuxHdb> thế nên không có exim4, postfix hoặc cái gì đó tương tương
<MrTuxHdb> thì không gửi được
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<MrTuxHdb> đề nghị đọc lại cách hoạt động của hệ thống email
<MrTuxHdb> đọc xong
<MrTuxHdb> thì cuối khóa làm đồ án
<MrTuxHdb> thế là hết đời SV
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<lewtds> =)
<MrTuxHdb> khóa mình 2 bạn đồ án tốt nghiệp kĩ sư về mail server này
<MrTuxHdb> 1 zimbra 1 exchange =))
<MrTuxHdb> ảnh cài đặt chiếm 20-30 trang đồ án
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor869> mình đã cấu hình SMTP rồi
<stk> à
<stk> hehe
<MrTuxHdb> mà hỏi MTA là gì ếu biết :3
<MrTuxHdb> :sosad:
<vubuntor869> bạn stk hay bạn MrTux có rãnh teamviewer vào máy em xem đi
<stk> eww
<stk> teamviewer
<stk> ewww
<MrTuxHdb> nói giá từ đầu rồi mà
<MrTuxHdb> 50$/món
 * MrTuxHdb cơm áo gạo tiền hết nhiệt tình rồi
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor869> ok đưa ID team nhé
<MrTuxHdb> ô thế còn tiền
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor869> tiền là gì đâu
<stk> có chớ
<stk> :3
<vubuntor869> help đc mình dẫn bạn MrTux đi massage luôn :D
<stk> đùa chứ MTA log thế nào
<stk> đã đi đc chưa?
<vubuntor869> 681 081 053 / 1527
<vubuntor869> vào xem kiểm tra giúp mình với stk
<MrTuxHdb> ở đâu mà kêu đi mình đi mx
<stk> nope
<stk> ko rảnh
<MrTuxHdb> tệ nạn thế
<MrTuxHdb> :))
<stk> ờ
<vubuntor581> Cho em hỏi về vấn đề khởi động của ubuntu với ạ.
<lewtds> ?
<favadi> !ask
<favadi> fuck bot :|
<lewtds> bot die oy thì phải = )
<lewtds> .ask
<SuperLuserv3> lewtds: ask whom?
<lewtds> .ask you
<SuperLuserv3> lewtds: ask you what?
<lewtds> .ask God to give me some love
<SuperLuserv3> lewtds: I'll pass that on when God is around.
<lewtds> good enough
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor581: thế bị làm sao?
<MrTuxHdb> ơ cái đệt
<Lunaria> quá phũ
<tanhieu> cho mình hỏi có bác Dương Tiến Thuận ở đây k ạ
<CoconutCrab> để làm gì?
<MrTuxHdb> tanhieu: mình đây
<MrTuxHdb> tanhieu: alo
<vubuntor203> viết phần chuyển đổi phần mềm từ windows sang linũx ntn nhỉ :(
<vubuntor203> viết tới phần chuyển đổi thì tắc tị
<lewtds> chuyển đổi cái gì?
<lewtds> hướng dẫn người dùng thay đổi từ win -> linux?
<vubuntor203> yup
<vubuntor203> chuyển đổi máy cơ quan từ win sang ubuntu
<lewtds> phần mềm gì?
<lewtds> nói trước là khá khoai đấy, k phải mọi thứ đều tương thích đâu
<vubuntor203> là vầy: hiện tại cơ quan có 1 cơ số cực lớn client sử dụng win lậu
<lewtds> bạn cứ lập list các phần mềm cơ quan thường dùng rồi tự google kiểu
<lewtds> "alternative to xxxx"
<vubuntor203> nay sếp kêu viết đề án chuyển đổi sang ubuntu
<lewtds> nếu k ra thì lên đây hỏi
<vubuntor203> giờ viết cái đề tài chi tiết từng bước chuyển
<lewtds> hình như bạn này lên đây hỏi một lần rồi thì phải?
<vubuntor203> mình để những máy tính chạy phần mềm chuyên dụng chuyển sau cùng
<vubuntor203> cách đây ko lâu
<vubuntor203> có trao đổi vs ông MrTux
<lewtds> thế đúng rồi
<lewtds> cứ thế liệt kê ra rồi xử lý từng cái một thôi
<lewtds> bh còn k biết danh sách phần mềm cần chuyển đổi thì giúp đỡ sao được
<vubuntor203> hiện tại demo trên máy sử dụng đầu cuối
<vubuntor203> khai thác phần mềm thôi :3
<vubuntor203> servẻr host trên nền web rồi
<vubuntor203> các bước chuyển đổi:
<vubuntor203> b1: demo trên client tại các điểm giao dịch
<MrTuxHdb> các bạn trao đổi lạ vãi
<MrTuxHdb> toàn nhằm lúc ăn cơm
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<vubuntor203> đấy :3
<vubuntor203> sếp duyệt giai đoạn 1 rồi
<vubuntor203> cho demo ở cơ sở
<vubuntor203> test tính tương thích
<MrTuxHdb> ở cơ sở dùng webapp ?
<MrTuxHdb> thế thì sao mà chả tương thích
<MrTuxHdb> nếu hiện tại dùng Firefox/Chrome trên Windows được
<MrTuxHdb> thì sang Ubuntu khác gì đâu
<vubuntor203> à
<vubuntor203> vấn đề là chỗ đó
<vubuntor203> :|
<vubuntor203> những cái webapp đó CHỈ CHẠY TỐT trên IE
<vubuntor203> :(
<MrTuxHdb> dùng ActiveX?
<MrTuxHdb> viết bằng ASP?
<vubuntor203> firefox và chrome fail
<CoconutCrab> ASP good
<vubuntor203> toàn bộ là asp
<MrTuxHdb> thế thì thách đố nhau à
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: ASP.NET good
<MrTuxHdb> ASP sucks
<vubuntor203> thế mới đau đầu
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor203: không làm được
<MrTuxHdb> nếu không đổi webapp phía server
<MrTuxHdb> khẳng định luôn
<MrTuxHdb> ASP mà viết lâu rồi
<vubuntor203> conver từ asp sang php được ko nhể :v
<MrTuxHdb> dùng rất nhiều thứ vớ vẩn
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor203: đấy không phải là convert nữa
<MrTuxHdb> mà là viết lại toàn bộ phần mềm
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<vubuntor203> ặc
<vubuntor203> zậy thì thua :))
<MrTuxHdb> vì thay ngôn ngữ
<MrTuxHdb> thay db
<MrTuxHdb> thì chả viết lại :3
<vubuntor203> mấy má ban cntt làm biếng khỏi nói
<CoconutCrab> má hả
<MrTuxHdb> nên túm lại là phải thế thì không chuyển đổi được
<CoconutCrab> cty nào nghe hấp dẫn thế
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: VNPT Đồng Nai
<MrTuxHdb> đang muốn chuyển
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> hẻm phải miền tây
<CoconutCrab> no like
 * CoconutCrab bò đi
<MrTuxHdb> nhưng mắc vụ kia thì ói
<vubuntor203> gì vậy =.=''
<vubuntor203> thế là phá sản à
<vubuntor203> :(
<MrTuxHdb> yup
<MrTuxHdb> thế nên việc đầu tiên là phải *nâng cấp* phần mềm lên
<MrTuxHdb> khi người dùng dùng quen rồi
<MrTuxHdb> mới bắt đầu chuyển được
<CoconutCrab> phần mềm gì mà phải khổ sở vậy
<MrTuxHdb> thằng Munich chả mất đến 10 năm à
<vubuntor203> phần mềm quản trị hệ thống
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: chắc phần mềm quản trị nội bộ
<vubuntor203> chuẩn đấy
<MrTuxHdb> viết từ thời Naponeon
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor203> =))
<vubuntor203> cái pm đó vl lắm
<vubuntor203> cái phải dùng vni-time
<CoconutCrab> thế dùng tạm IE trên wine ?
<CoconutCrab> sounds yucky
<vubuntor203> cái thì unicode
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: không chạy nổi đâu
<vubuntor203> thằng nào code ngu khỏi nói
<CoconutCrab> mở phần mềm lên bấm help -> about
<CoconutCrab> hiện ra ngay đó
<CoconutCrab> hình như có 1 ông làm ở VNPT Cà Mau cũng thích linux
<MrTuxHdb> bác đấy làm mảng khác
<MrTuxHdb> bên network là chính
<vubuntor203> tui bên sale nè :(
<CoconutCrab> sêu hử
<CoconutCrab> sêu thì sang chửi mấy má cntt đi
<vubuntor203> mấy ma đó toàn cocc
<vubuntor203> chửi bằng niềm tin
<vubuntor203> vào đó chỉ chơi vs cafe là chính
<CoconutCrab> nghe có vẻ là 1 chỗ làm hấp dẫn
 * CoconutCrab cũng thích chơi với cà phê mà vẫn có tiền
<vubuntor203> tháng 7 củ đấy
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: là CoCC không mà đòi
<vubuntor203> toàn cocc thôi
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<CoconutCrab> 7 củ hử
<CoconutCrab> okay
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor203: bạn khảo sát vụ phần mềm chạy trên firefox chưa
<MrTuxHdb> chạy thử đi
<MrTuxHdb> nếu không được thì báo lại sếp bạn
<vubuntor203> mình mới gọi cho sếp
<MrTuxHdb> tính phương án khác
<vubuntor203> xin chạy demo trên các điểm giao dịch để test tương thích trước
<MrTuxHdb> cần gì demo
<vubuntor203> sếp nói làm đề nghị đi rồi duyệt
<MrTuxHdb> bạn chạy ngay là biết thôi
<vubuntor203> hài lắm
<MrTuxHdb> chạy nếu nó không vấn đề với firefox/chrome trên windows
<MrTuxHdb> thì mới tính tiếp được
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<vubuntor203> ie chạy ngon phải là ie 8 kia
<vubuntor203> 9 10 11 die hết
<vubuntor203> :))
<MrTuxHdb> thế thì end story
<MrTuxHdb> :))
<vubuntor203> ie mà còn lỗi tè le hột me
<vubuntor203> ko biết fireox vs chrome ra sao
<vubuntor203> thui thì làm hết trách nhiệm viết đề nghị rồi chạy demo
<vubuntor203> toé loe ko dc thì cancel :))
<vubuntor203> cái trung tâm cntt có 30 mạng
<vubuntor203> 28 mạng cocc
<vubuntor203> 2 thằng kia cày chết mẹ
<vubuntor203> :))
<MrTuxHdb> uhm
<MrTuxHdb> túm lại thì làm hết trách nhiệm thôi
<vubuntor203> vs 1 hệ thống ko chấp nhận thay đổi
<vubuntor203> thì 1 con én ko làm nổi mùa xuân
<CoconutCrab> sếp bắt sang ubuntu vì sao?
<vubuntor203> à
<vubuntor203> vì dạo gần đây ms nó gửi email xuống bắt kê khai máy tính chạy windows
<vubuntor203> ko có bản quyền phạt
<vubuntor203> :))
<CoconutCrab> à
<CoconutCrab> M$ thu thuế hử
<vubuntor203> năm nào cũng có đợt càn quets như thế
<vubuntor203> mấy năm trước ko bik sao
<vubuntor203> năm nay nghe đồn căng
<CoconutCrab> năm nào cũng căng cả
<CoconutCrab> nó dọa thôi
<CoconutCrab> kmn đi
<CoconutCrab> hoặc bỏ tiền ra mua win xịn về
<CoconutCrab> sau đó tha hồ dùng win 10 free
<lewtds> CoconutCrab: đấy là việc của sếp
<vubuntor203> mấy lão đó năm nào cũng có đề nghị mua bản quyền đó chứ
<CoconutCrab> lewtds: wutty?
<vubuntor203> nhưng ko bik tièn đó đi về đâu
<vubuntor203> cái đó là việc của sếp :)) như bác lewtds
<lewtds> mà lương có 7 củ thôi á?
<lewtds> bèo eh
<vubuntor203> sáng cafe, tối cafe
<CoconutCrab> lương nhà nước chỉ thế thôi
<vubuntor203> thì 7 củ + lậu là qúa ngon rồi còn gì
<vubuntor203> tui cày hộc máu lương có 5 củ đây
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: lương nhà nước 7m là cao
<CoconutCrab> làm sale thì kiếm doanh số
<CoconutCrab> lo gì
<vubuntor203> bị áp trần lương
<CoconutCrab> mình quen 1 cô giáo cấp II sanh năm 90
<CoconutCrab> lÆ°Æ¡ng 3m
<vubuntor203> thuê khoán nên bị ép ghê lắm
<CoconutCrab> thu nhập 20m+
<vubuntor203> dạy thêm hử
<CoconutCrab> hay 1 công chức trong 1 bộ nào đó
<CoconutCrab> lương cũng 5m
<CoconutCrab> thu nhập 30m+
<vubuntor203> thui đừng kê khai ra chi
<vubuntor203> thế là cái vụ chuyển này coi như đứt
<vubuntor203> haizz
<CoconutCrab> :3
<MrTuxHdb> thì đầu tư mua windows
<CoconutCrab> hay làm 1 đoàn chiên gia #ubuntu-vn
<CoconutCrab> đổ bộ xuống đồng nai
<MrTuxHdb> + mua sắm thiết bị bổ sung abc abc
<CoconutCrab> ăn cua ghẹ
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<CoconutCrab> và giúp đỡ VNPT Đồng Nai?
<MrTuxHdb> đồng nai sát SG mà
 * CoconutCrab bịt mồm MrTuxHdb 
<MrTuxHdb> khác gì đi xuống Ninh Bình Hà Nam đâu
<CoconutCrab> chiên gia từ phía bắc cơ
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor203> lâu lâu sếp cho cơ hội chứng minh năng lực
 * MrTuxHdb nhìn mặt CoconutCrab gian vãi
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<vubuntor203> mà chơi cái đề tài khó vãi chưởng
<vubuntor203> :))
<vubuntor948> sao ko đổi tên được nhỉ :(
<lewtds>  /nick tên_mới
<vubuntor948> test phát
<vubuntor948> :(
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: CoconutCrab hôm nay chắc nhiều người vào
<lewtds> chào yuonyi
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: nhờ anh nói chuyện hộ em phát
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<lewtds> hình như người mới
<vubuntor948> vào tán chuyện chơi cho cái kênh này nó sôi động lên tí
<vubuntor948> :D
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: đang tính kêu gọi một lớp bạn có nhiệt huyết mới
<vubuntor948> chứ mấy ông làm kỹ thuật ít nói chán bỏ xừ
<yuonyi> hi Trung
<MrTuxHdb> để thay máu Ubuntu-VN
<CoconutCrab> nói chuyện với ai?
<CoconutCrab> :v
<CoconutCrab> hay lại
<CoconutCrab> đề án cải tổ #ubuntu-vn ?
<CoconutCrab> :v
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: một vài bạn vào đây
<yuonyi> ^^
<vubuntor948> :v
<lewtds> đệch biết tên mình sao? = )
<MrTuxHdb> cứ nói chuyện thôi
<yuonyi> :))
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: thì thay máu ubuntu-vn
<CoconutCrab> okay
<lewtds> yiyeon?
<CoconutCrab> cải tổ #ubuntu-vn hử
<MrTuxHdb> đám già như CoconutCrab neeto thôi :3
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: yup
<CoconutCrab> để tháng 6 làm chi tiết nha
<CoconutCrab> giờ liệt kê resource còn lại là gì
<CoconutCrab> asset
<CoconutCrab> còn mạng nào
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: em kêu gọi trên fb
<CoconutCrab> làm được cái gì
<yuonyi> yup
<CoconutCrab> eww, FB
<MrTuxHdb> nên một số mạng sẽ vào
<CoconutCrab> rồi mình sẽ uốn éo
<lewtds> lâu lắm k thấy yuonyi
<yuonyi> wut
<MrTuxHdb> trao đổi rồi tính
<MrTuxHdb> xoắn gì :D
 * CoconutCrab neet neet 
<vubuntor948> tui hận :(
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> trước đây cũng hay có mấy bạn nữ
 * lewtds tỏ vẻ quan tâm
<yuonyi> ^^
<CoconutCrab> vào vì bị sếp 'bắt làm ubuntu' lắm
<CoconutCrab> buồn
<vubuntor948> hóng nữ
<CoconutCrab> cũng kiểu cty muốn chuyển sang ubuntu
<afterlastangel> Æ¡
<afterlastangel> nghe đâu hôm nay đại hội võ lâm
<CoconutCrab> thế mà làm thế nào ấy
<CoconutCrab> đi đâu hết òi
<vubuntor948> đây đây
<afterlastangel> mấy bạn ấy biết xài rồi
<afterlastangel> thì đi
<vubuntor948> em là gái nè =))
<CoconutCrab> thế để mình lập lại nick FB
 * afterlastangel bị công ty bắt xài MacOS ><
<afterlastangel> đang ức chế
<vubuntor948> cú có gai
<vubuntor948> công ty cho xài mac
<vubuntor948> sướng thế còn giề
<CoconutCrab> chắc lại cốt cho iOs
<afterlastangel> nope
 * CoconutCrab nhéo thích hàng apple
<afterlastangel> Code trên server chạy Ubuntu và Centos
<afterlastangel> code backend
<vubuntor948> anyway xài mac ko quen nên ứ thích
<afterlastangel> 100% dùng Vim
<CoconutCrab> mà đang dùng unity với kde 5
<CoconutCrab> muốn đập đầu vào tường quá
<afterlastangel> mà bị bắt xài macbook cho nó đồng bộ cả công ty :(
<vubuntor948> công ty cho hả
<vubuntor948> hay tá»± mua
<vubuntor948> :))
<afterlastangel> công ty đưa
<afterlastangel> :-s
<vubuntor948> tự mua thì vl rồi
<afterlastangel> cho đâu mà cho
<afterlastangel> bắt giữ
<afterlastangel> đi làm phải vác máy đi về chán chết
<afterlastangel> ko đi bơi được
<afterlastangel> còn tự mua
<vubuntor948> mac cua gái thích lắm đấy
<vubuntor948> :v
<afterlastangel> mình có sẵn con Dell thần thánh $1500 rồi
<vubuntor948> tán gái cứ gọi là đổ như chuối
<afterlastangel> cài ubuntu dẹp loạn hết đám mac :(
<afterlastangel> :(
<CoconutCrab> MrTuxHdb: thế là hôm nay đại hội võ lâm à
<afterlastangel> hông có iPhone
<afterlastangel> ừ
<afterlastangel> nghe đâu hắn triệu hồi đại hội
<afterlastangel> nên /me mò vào
<CoconutCrab> bọn ** FB giờ bắt phải nhập di động à
<CoconutCrab> đại hội cải tổ #ubuntu-vn huh
 * vubuntor948 
<CoconutCrab> thôi được rồi
<CoconutCrab> liệt kê asset đi
<CoconutCrab> giờ chúng ta còn cái gì?
<CoconutCrab> domain name
<CoconutCrab> server?
<CoconutCrab> and wut?
<afterlastangel> nó chưa bắt nhập tên cha mẹ vô là may rồi
<afterlastangel> domain name
<afterlastangel> của thằng canonical
<afterlastangel> thích trả lúc nào cũng được
<afterlastangel> còn 2 cái domain ubuntu-vn.com
<afterlastangel> .net với .info
<afterlastangel> hôm nay hết hạn
<afterlastangel> chả thèm renew :D
<afterlastangel> server hỏi laxoo khanhpt đó
<afterlastangel> lâu lắm rồi ko backup
<afterlastangel> cũng ko còn quyền access vô đó :(
<vubuntor948> không có việc của mình. thôi thì té khẩn
<lewtds> vubuntor948: ở lại chém gió cũng được, ai cấm = )
<MrTuxHdb> túm lại hạ tầng vẫn còn
<MrTuxHdb> không ai tiếp quản thôi
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<MrTuxHdb> chungbd|away: ngày xưa sếp khanhpt bảo phụ trách ask
<MrTuxHdb> nó tèo đời nào rồi
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> hôm nay hết hạn hử
<CoconutCrab> server ai cầm vậy
<MrTuxHdb> whois xem nào
<afterlastangel> nói chung /me còn giữ gia hạn 2 cái domain .info với .net hồi xưa lơ xưa lắc reg
<afterlastangel> mà giờ chắc ko cần
<CoconutCrab> thôi kệ 2 cái đó đi
<afterlastangel> cái .com thì mất cmnr
<MrTuxHdb> mất cmnr
<nxt> a
<nxt> yê
<afterlastangel> ừ
<afterlastangel> mất lâu lắm rồi
<afterlastangel> hồi đó do ông Phong quên gia hạn
<afterlastangel> mất luôn :D
<MrTuxHdb> huehuehue
<MrTuxHdb> thế túm lại là hạ tầng còn đủ chứ gì?
<MrTuxHdb> nxt: hi
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> tóm lại
<CoconutCrab> tơi tả
<CoconutCrab> rợi rã
<CoconutCrab> rồi
<CoconutCrab> việc đầu tiên khi cải tổ là rewrite forum = haskell
<CoconutCrab> okay?
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: LOL
<MrTuxHdb> stop
<MrTuxHdb> cho các tay to nghỉ hưu hết
<CoconutCrab> no er
<CoconutCrab> no one loves haskell
<CoconutCrab> me salt
<nxt> new mem
<lewtds> no prob
<MrTuxHdb> cho thành viên mới tiếp quản
<MrTuxHdb> chỉ hỗ trợ thôi
<MrTuxHdb> chứ còn hiện tại có bác nào làm gì trên đấy nữa đâu
<CoconutCrab> không cho tham quyền cố vị à
<CoconutCrab> :'3
<MrTuxHdb> làm quái có quyền gì mà cố vị
<MrTuxHdb> lol
<vubuntor948> hóng lên ếch mót :))
<afterlastangel> đm
<afterlastangel> Viết = Python đi
<afterlastangel> ><
 * lewtds vote cài discourse = )
<CoconutCrab> MrTuxHdb: add friend FB
<lewtds> tội quái gì phải viết lại
<CoconutCrab> làm đề án còn ăn tiền chứ
 * vubuntor948 raven
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> đã làm xong nick FB
<vubuntor948> T.T
<vubuntor948> xao đổi tên hông được làm đúng hướng dẫn rồi mà / vubuntor948 tên mới
<vubuntor948> :(
<MrTuxHdb> gõ /nick <tên nick>
<MrTuxHdb> afterlastangel: kệ cho hội trẻ làm đi
<MrTuxHdb> nó là công cụ thôi mà
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> no one cares
 * CoconutCrab bò bò đi
<MrTuxHdb> viết lại xong lại hết việc
<MrTuxHdb> :3
 * CoconutCrab 17 4ever mà
<MrTuxHdb> mà nếu thấy ok
<MrTuxHdb> thì viết cũng được
<afterlastangel> lúc trước
<afterlastangel> mình có cả ý tưởng
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: đã add friend em đâu
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor948> alo
<afterlastangel> redirect cái ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor948> dm
<CoconutCrab> không được add
<CoconutCrab> check trong msg ấy
<afterlastangel> vô trang group facebook nữa đó
<afterlastangel> :(
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: add ồi
<CoconutCrab> okay
<MrTuxHdb> afterlastangel: cái nào nhỉ?
<afterlastangel> :D
<afterlastangel> ý là
<afterlastangel> làm cái trang ubuntu-vn
<afterlastangel> thành 1 cái comment
<afterlastangel> trong group facebook luôn
<afterlastangel> mỗi thread mơr ra
<afterlastangel> comment ở dưới
<CoconutCrab> thế là mất tự chủ hử
<afterlastangel> kiểu mấy trang báo mạng đó
<afterlastangel> =))
<afterlastangel> ừ
<afterlastangel> độc lập để làm gì mà dân nghèo nước yếu ><
<MrTuxHdb> éo
<MrTuxHdb> xịt mạng thì thôi à
<CoconutCrab> no
<MrTuxHdb> chặn fb thì mốc mồm à
<MrTuxHdb> túm lại là nãy giờ
<MrTuxHdb> chả thấy mấy bạn mới nói gì
<MrTuxHdb> toàn già trâu chém
<CoconutCrab> cứ để đó
<CoconutCrab> vậy asset còn ngần đó
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor948: nxt ping
<CoconutCrab> giờ phương hướng phát triển chắc không đổi?
<datnv9> trưa nay em vào hóng vụ này nè :) phương hướng phát triển là như nào ạ? anh CoconutCrab?
<CoconutCrab> trÆ°a nay há»­u
<CoconutCrab> :v
<CoconutCrab> tức là
<CoconutCrab> tăng user
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: do các bạn ấy đề nghị thôi
<CoconutCrab> tuyên truyền ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> hay là làm cái gì khác
 * MrTuxHdb ngồi im
<CoconutCrab> người mới vào chả ai đề nghị ngay đâu
<CoconutCrab> cứ tổng kết đi đã
<CoconutCrab> hội nghị tổng kết TW 1
<nxt> ping ping
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: tổng kết đi
<Raven97> đã đổi được tên TT
<CoconutCrab> thì
<CoconutCrab> giờ định làm gì thôi
<Raven97> có chân sai vặt nào hông :3 cho tui làm với
<Raven97> giết thời gian buổi tối
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: tìm hướng phát triển cộng đồng tiếp theo
<MrTuxHdb> thay vì hiện tại
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<MrTuxHdb> thay máu để làm nóng cộng đồng
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> có thấy máu nào chảy vào đâu
<afterlastangel> thay máu
<afterlastangel> chắc là đang định diễn biến hòa bình
<CoconutCrab> nói xong chạy luôn
<lewtds> h sao?
<lewtds> ra được actionable item nào chưa?
<CoconutCrab> no? what we are doing is..
<afterlastangel_w> :D
<CoconutCrab> waiting?
<afterlastangel_w> Đợi ai
<CoconutCrab> new blood
<lewtds> có n, Raven97, datnv9 kìa
<lewtds> nxt
<lewtds> hẳn 3 giọt nhá :3
<CoconutCrab> đã thấy máu mới nói gì đâu
<CoconutCrab> toàn máu đen xì nói
<Raven97> gì thế
<Raven97> à nick em 97 nhưng em 88 nha mấy thím
<Raven97> :))
<afterlastangel_w> True Blood
<lewtds> h định mở lại cái forums cũ hả?
<afterlastangel_w> vote ban Raven97 hồi đó chơi starcraft rape mình
<Raven97> :v
<lewtds> ồ hóa ra bạn afterlastangel_w
<afterlastangel_w> rồi mọi người im hết gòi
<nxt> mình chỉ đọc
<nxt> vì chả biết nói jh
<nxt> bỡ ngỡ như học sinh vào lớp 1
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> okay, one out
<Raven97> họp gì chưa ra dc kq gì
<nxt> nghe mấy anh nói cũng chả hiểu jh
<Raven97> out hết trơn
<nxt> :\
<Raven97> @.@
<nxt> đáng buồn
<lewtds> định mở lại forums?
<nxt> ủng hộ]
<Raven97> mấy ông họp i xì mấy cha sếp bên tui nè
<lewtds> vẫn cái BB cũ?
<CoconutCrab> that is why I said Haskell, durr
<Raven97> họp xong ai cũng ngơ ngác như mới đẻ
<lewtds> CoconutCrab: thế data cũ thì sao?
<nxt> thế vừa r là đang họp à
<CoconutCrab> reset
<afterlastangel_w> vậy lên facebook chơi tiếp đi bà con
<CoconutCrab> làm 1 cái read only ở đấy
<nxt> reset
<lewtds> coi như một cái forums mới hoàn toàn hả?
<CoconutCrab> thực ra ý MrTuxHdb là gọi người mới vào quyết
<CoconutCrab> đám này chỉ góp ý thôi
<CoconutCrab> nhưng chưa thấy người mới nào quyết cả
<lewtds> lol transition phải từ từ chứ sao mà đùng phát trao hết quyền cho các bạn mới được
<lewtds> phải có mentoring các thứ chứ
<Raven97> thật ra cái forums chuyên linux ntn
<Raven97> nói thật là khó mà hút mem
<nxt> ns thật là trình của e quá thấp
<Raven97> vì bọn nó khoái win
<nxt> không thể đóng góp đc jh
<Raven97> lại ít chịu tìm tòi
<lewtds> Raven97: nhìn vào đống stats của ubuntu-vn.org xem ; )
<Raven97> thêm ông nội mrtux
<lewtds> toàn mấy nghìn post
<Raven97> nói thật
<Raven97> trả lời như chó cắn
<Raven97> cộc lốc
<Raven97> =.=
<Raven97> tui hỏi mấy bận tui biết mà
<lewtds> yup cái đó ai cũng biết
<CoconutCrab> hey
<CoconutCrab> u famous
<lewtds> MrTuxHdb chú ý nhé
<Raven97> thử search cái tên của ông trên google xem
<lewtds> trước khi comment hãy uống cốc bia hạ hỏa
<Raven97> phải ra ~10 topic bàn về cái thái độ của ông rồi
<vubuntor909> bản chất rôi hehe
<CoconutCrab> hey, u super famous
<Raven97> bọn nó ngu thì mới hỏi
<Raven97> có thằng nào mới nhảy vào là làm thiên tài được đâu
<vubuntor909> ngu mới cần tìm hiểu ubuntu
<vubuntor909> giỏi thì lên núi sống cũng được đó
<Raven97> vấn đề là bọn teen giờ tự ái cao vãi đái
<afterlastangel_w> =))
<afterlastangel_w> nhờ ông MrTux trả lời vậy mới nhiều mem hoạt động chửi lại đó
<Raven97> nói đụng nó thì nó trùm váy lên đầu chửi té tát rồi
<CoconutCrab> thấy máu mới toàn kêu la thế này :v
<Raven97> tui mới qua ubuntu 2 tháng
<MrTuxHdb> Raven97: thì đấy
<Raven97> hỏi ông tux được đúng 2 lần
<MrTuxHdb> các bạn toàn thái độ tốt
<Raven97> 1 lần máy in
<nxt> phải chửi bới nó ms thân thiện
<vubuntor909> em có viết mấy bài và comment trên facebook ubuntu-vn mà bị ai xóa mất
<MrTuxHdb> toàn chăm chỉ
<MrTuxHdb> đi vào làm đi
<Raven97> 1 lần remove packet
<vubuntor909> chắc do ông sư phụ này
<vubuntor909> :v
<MrTuxHdb> mình nghỉ đây này
<MrTuxHdb> đm toàn nói mồm
<MrTuxHdb> có làm chó đâu
<Raven97> đó
<MrTuxHdb> thích bợ đít nhau
<Raven97> đang góp ý cho ông
<MrTuxHdb> sang mẹ tinh tế mà bợ đít
<MrTuxHdb> thật
<Raven97> chứ nói gì ông đâu mà dỗi
<MrTuxHdb> Raven97: dỗi cái l`
<Raven97> bó tay
<vubuntor909> ơ đu
<MrTuxHdb> vào đây bàn chuyện phát triển 4rum
<vubuntor909> căng thẳng quá
<MrTuxHdb> hơi tí thì lôi cá nhân ra nói
<MrTuxHdb> nhạt lắm
<Raven97> tui đang nói chuyện về staff còn gì
<MrTuxHdb> lại sắp lôi cái thớt tinhte ra nói giờ đấy
<MrTuxHdb> quay đi quay lại
<MrTuxHdb> nhạt vl
<Raven97> staff mà ko thân thiện thì sao có nhiều mem dc
<vubuntor909> chuyện cá nhân chưa giải quyết được thì chuyện lớn sao thành
<MrTuxHdb> Raven97: nhiiều mem để làm gì?
<Raven97> thớt gì tinhte =.=
<MrTuxHdb> Raven97: vubuntor909 nói thật
<MrTuxHdb> nếu muốn nói chuyện mình
<nxt> e nghĩ chắc đó là lí do 4rum khó pt
<MrTuxHdb> PM riêng mình
<MrTuxHdb> còn không thảo luận cái khác
<MrTuxHdb> còn bảo do mình 4rum lẹt đẹt nọ kia
<MrTuxHdb> ừ cmn đi
<MrTuxHdb> thỏa mãn chưa
<MrTuxHdb> next
<MrTuxHdb> ok?
<afterlastangel_w> à
<datnv9> thì giờ anh MrTuxHdb nói cho đội ngũ mới làm rồi mà. Việc thái độ còn ảnh hưởng gì nữa đâu. Bàn chủ đề chính đi. Phát triển 4rum cần những bước gì, em chưa rõ?
<afterlastangel_w> mình mới rảnh ngồi xoá comment với post nha
<afterlastangel_w> ko ai rảnh đâu
<MrTuxHdb> thế
<MrTuxHdb> cái đm
<MrTuxHdb> trước ngày nào cũng lên dọn
<lewtds> MrTuxHdb: keep it calm and neutral, man
<MrTuxHdb> để nó khỏi thành cái đống rác
<MrTuxHdb> cái bọn mem ml như Raven97 vào hỏi được câu
<MrTuxHdb> lên mặt là thế đếu nào
<MrTuxHdb> lúc chó nào cũng nhai đi nhai lại
<MrTuxHdb> trong khi vào đã nói rõ ràng là bàn chuyện tiếp theo
<MrTuxHdb> các bố cứ thích ngồi kiểm điểm
<MrTuxHdb> mịa
<vubuntor909> căng quá nhỉ
<MrTuxHdb> không phải
<MrTuxHdb> cái chuyện công kích cá nhân đấy
<MrTuxHdb> lần đếu nào cũng đem ra nói
<MrTuxHdb> trong khi không đóng góp được cái đếu gì cho cộng đồng
<MrTuxHdb> những người như Raven97 đếu có quyền chỉ trích rằng BQT trước kia xấu tốt ở đâu
<MrTuxHdb> nếu muốn đóng góp
<MrTuxHdb> nêu ý kiến ra xem nào
<MrTuxHdb> hay chỉ trích cho sướng mồm?
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: CoconutCrab cho mình chửi
* afterlastangel_w changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: chá»­i nhau
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến|Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn  đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Hỏi đáp: http://ask.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |>4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser
<MrTuxHdb> đm chứ
<afterlastangel_w> Æ¡
<afterlastangel_w> change topic ko được :(
<MrTuxHdb> mem mà như bố tướng
<MrTuxHdb> mắng câu thì dỗi
<MrTuxHdb> đm khách hàng tao mắm còn thôi
<yuonyi> @@
<MrTuxHdb> mấy thằng member cho được cái đếu gì mà đòi
<MrTuxHdb> Raven97: có ý kiến gì nói cmn đi
<MrTuxHdb> chứ đm tiếp tục chỉ trích
<MrTuxHdb> mắng vốn những người gây dựng ubuntu-vn trước kia
<MrTuxHdb> thì nghỉ cmn đi
<MrTuxHdb> mình stop ở đây
<MrTuxHdb> bạn nào cảm giác khó chịu
<MrTuxHdb> không hợp tác với mình
<CoconutCrab> oh boy
<MrTuxHdb> các bạn toàn quyền
<CoconutCrab> this is getting ugly
<MrTuxHdb> mình thật ra không muốn Ubuntu-Vn nó ảm đảm
<afterlastangel_w> Æ¡
<MrTuxHdb> nên mới kêu gọi các bạn tham gia
<MrTuxHdb> còn mình giờ đm
<MrTuxHdb> cơm áo gạo tiền rồi
<afterlastangel_w> trùm cuối ở đây là CoconutCrab
<afterlastangel_w> hắn nắm domain
<CoconutCrab> vậy hả
<MrTuxHdb> lo kiếm cái bỏ mồm
<afterlastangel_w> giờ hắn email bảo dẹp bọn tao nghỉ, thế là xong
<MrTuxHdb> chứ lo mấy bạn không dùng ubuntu vì mình mắng
<MrTuxHdb> THỪA!
<datnv9> ok, rồi giờ ai chỉ em những công việc BQT trước kia cần làm với? em chưa hiểu lắm?
<MrTuxHdb> datnv9: trước khi 4rum và ask còn hoạt động
<CoconutCrab> afterlastangel_w: kìa :v
<MrTuxHdb> thì khanhpt|Zzz và afterlastangel_w maintain code/server
<MrTuxHdb> support trên 4rum chủ yếu là mình
<MrTuxHdb> trên irc có CoconutCrab + n0bawk và vài người khác
<MrTuxHdb> trước ubuntu-vn cũng đã có những team viết bài xây dựng wiki
<MrTuxHdb> có tạp chí (đổ bể hơi sớm)
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: afterlastangel_w khanhpt|Zzz nằm trong ban liên lạc chính với tụi Canonical
<lewtds> h em thấy cái wiki mới là quan trọng nhất
<afterlastangel_w> co team dich Ubuntu
<afterlastangel_w> co team dich bai
<MrTuxHdb> đợt đó có làm localteam của Ubuntu-VN
<MrTuxHdb> đúng rồi
<lewtds> forums cứ phải đi dẫn từng đứa từng tí một
<afterlastangel_w> Wiki out of date roi :(
<lewtds> có wiki tốt cứ trỏ link ra thôi
<MrTuxHdb> wiki có rất nhiều bài
<MrTuxHdb> out date do không có người cập nhật
<MrTuxHdb> và bị spam bot nữa
<lewtds> hay h viết cái script
<nxt> mem cũn hướng dẫn (hd) mem mới
<lewtds> cứ bài nào quá 2-3 tháng k có cập nhật
<lewtds> thì nag thằng maintainer
<nxt> mem mới hd mem mới hơn
<nxt> cứ thế thôi mấy a
<MrTuxHdb> nxt: hướng dẫn mồm rất là khó
<datnv9> vậy ở BQT mới em có thể dịch wiki, và support trên forum.
<MrTuxHdb> trừ trường hợp đặc biệt
<lewtds> nxt: lại còn bị trùng nữa, 10 người cùng 1 câu trả lời rất mệt
<nxt> mà bh bọn cùng tuổi em ham hố game hết dùng ubuntu k chơi game đc cn chán
<MrTuxHdb> datnv9: uhm
<lewtds> nxt: k sao hết
<lewtds> bọn đấy k cần quan tâm
<nxt> v mấy anh làm tut
<MrTuxHdb> nxt: datnv9 trùng bài rất nhiều
<lewtds> mình tập trung vào những người có tiềm năng
<nxt> có làm cách nào k trùng đc k
<lewtds> hay làm hẳn vnfoss?
<lewtds> k chỉ ubuntu nữa?
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: cứ ubuntu-vn đi
<nxt> ví dụ như 2 câu hỏi giống nhau thì dẫn link câu trả lời
<lewtds> nxt: đấy là cách làm truyền thống của các forums
<lewtds> nhưng khó tìm, tra cứu
<lewtds> navigate
<lewtds> một cái wiki tốt vẫn là nhất
<CoconutCrab> yup yup
<CoconutCrab> wiki good
<CoconutCrab> rewrite it in haskell?
<lewtds> =)))))))
<MrTuxHdb> nxt: datnv9 tham gia vào BQT Ubuntu-VN
<MrTuxHdb> các bạn có thể tham gia các hoạt động FOSS trong nước
<MrTuxHdb> hoặc tổ chức các sự kiện
<nxt> e Æ¡Ì£???
<MrTuxHdb> trước kia có Software freedom day
<MrTuxHdb> nxt: ai cũng được mà
<MrTuxHdb> BQT hiện tại có người học y, có CoconutCrab học cơ khí
<MrTuxHdb> chả liên quan gì tới IT hết
<MrTuxHdb> không sao cả
<CoconutCrab> đừng đụng vào nỗi đau của mình chứ
 * CoconutCrab ôm ChanServ khóc
<datnv9> em hiểu ạ. em cũng nhớ hồi đấy foss cũng khá nhiều sự kiện, mỗi lần U ra version mới còn offline, giờ chìm quá.
 * MrTuxHdb xoa xoa CoconutCrab 
<nxt> nhưng kiến thức của e thuộc hạng bét trong đan công nghệ
<MrTuxHdb> datnv9: giờ ae hội ubuntu-vn vẫn gặp nhau
<MrTuxHdb> nhưng không offline kiểu kia nữa
<nxt> e cũng mới đc dùng máy tính 1 năm
<nxt> những lần dùng trươc đó cũng chỉ là chơi game
<datnv9> nxt kiến thức tích góp từ từ được mà
<MrTuxHdb> mà ít bạn mới tới hơn nữa ae thì lại không có quan tâm ở mức *giao diện* *tính năng* nữa rồi
<MrTuxHdb> datnv9: nxt viết tài liệu/dịch tài liệu
<MrTuxHdb> hoặc dịch ubuntu/firefox
<nxt> what
<MrTuxHdb> có rất nhiều công việc liên quan đến foss/ubuntu khi tham gia cộng đồng
<nxt> e chưa sẵn sàng đâu a ơi
<MrTuxHdb> nxt: thì cứ bắt đầu từ từ
<MrTuxHdb> nxt: ví dụ như này nha
<nxt> a chỉ đi
<MrTuxHdb> đặt mục tiêu 3 ngày tìm hiểu có thể làm những gì với nautilus đi
<MrTuxHdb> đơn giản vậy thôi
<MrTuxHdb> sau 3 ngày
<MrTuxHdb> tổng kết xem mình thu được gì
<nxt> nautilus
<nxt> google seach
<MrTuxHdb> không biết thì sẽ trao đổi với mọi người ở đâu
<MrTuxHdb> đây*
<nxt> nautilus la jh a
<MrTuxHdb> mọi người sẽ gợi ý
<MrTuxHdb> nxt: nó là cái file manager của ubuntu
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<MrTuxHdb> mình lấy ví dụ vậy để nói là cái quá trình học nó cũng không có gì cả
<MrTuxHdb> tổng kết xong
<MrTuxHdb> viết một cái note nhỏ
<MrTuxHdb> share lên fb,4rum,wiki
<MrTuxHdb> vậy là người khác có thể thảo luận
<MrTuxHdb> bổ sung
<MrTuxHdb> và những người chưa biết có thể đọc
<nxt> e hiểu r
<MrTuxHdb> thậm chí nếu học cntt muốn tìm hiểu sâu hơn
<MrTuxHdb> có nhòm 3-5 người
<MrTuxHdb> thì hàng tuần có thể đề xuất 1 chủ đề để mọi người cùng nghiên cứu
<MrTuxHdb> SV thời gian rảnh rất nhiều
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<nxt> e rất thích điều đó
<nxt> :v
<nxt> không biết có nhóm nào k
<MrTuxHdb> nxt: thế nên cần có hội/nhóm để kết nối
<nxt> các anh cứ gây dựng lại 4rum đi
<MrTuxHdb> mục tiêu của mình khi kêu gọi
<nxt> e sẽ cố gắng đóng góp cái jh đấy
<MrTuxHdb> là sẽ có một vài bạn thực sự nhiệt huyết
<MrTuxHdb> bắt tay vào làm
<nxt> vài tuần tới em còn phải thi
<nxt> :v
<MrTuxHdb> rủ bạn bè mình làm
<nxt> sv mà
<datnv9> mấy cái công việc duy trì 4rum, support mem, viết wiki em làm được ạ. Nhưng còn về phần code/server em ko biết nhiều. Em đang xem haskell anh CoconutCrab nói là gì.
<nxt> sau đó sẽ tìm hiểu
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: see?
<MrTuxHdb> định corrupt đám sv thật à
<nxt> kết thúc cái sự nghiệp game thủ luôn
<MrTuxHdb> :)
<lewtds> datnv9: CoconutCrab đùa thôi = )
<MrTuxHdb> datnv9: code server thì không sợ
<lewtds> anw, các bạn nên tập thói quen google
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<lewtds> thấy cái gì lạ thì google luôn
<CoconutCrab> haskell
<lewtds> nếu k biết từ khóa thì có thể lên hỏi
<MrTuxHdb> datnv9: mọi người sẽ duy trì và trợ giúp bạn
<CoconutCrab> google -> haskell
<nxt> chào mọi người e out đây
<datnv9> có anh :D em đang xem này CoconutCrab :v
<nxt> à tối nào cũng lên đây à
<MrTuxHdb> datnv9: cứ bắt đầu bằng việc viết tài liệu và support
<MrTuxHdb> kiến thức sẽ lớn dần
<MrTuxHdb> sau đó sẽ có thể có nhiều ý tưởng để làm cái khác
<lewtds> nxt: 24/7
<nxt> dạ
<nxt> ?
<lewtds> thích lên lúc nào cũng được
<MrTuxHdb> yup
<MrTuxHdb> datnv9: nxt lúc bắt đầu
<MrTuxHdb> sẽ rất bỡ ngỡ
<MrTuxHdb> và cảm giác khó bắt đầu
<nxt> bắt đầu ?
<MrTuxHdb> nhưng cứ làm thôi
<MrTuxHdb> sai, tệ không sao
<MrTuxHdb> nxt: dịch tutorial chặn hạn
<MrTuxHdb> chẳng*
<MrTuxHdb> dịch/viết
<MrTuxHdb> nếu không tự tin thì có thể nờ lewtds hoặc CoconutCrab review
<CoconutCrab> coi chừng dụ dỗ
<nxt>  vg
<CoconutCrab> bị đội firefox l10n chôm mất đấy
 * MrTuxHdb còng lewtds lại
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<lewtds> =)
<MrTuxHdb> thôi đi uống nước phát
<MrTuxHdb> ngồi máy lạnh khô quá
<lewtds> ơ thế actionable item là gì?
<lewtds> lập lại wiki hả?
<lewtds> prioritize wiki over everything else?
<lewtds> giữ wiki cũ hay lập wiki mới?
<lewtds> ai quản lý?
<MrTuxHdb> thế mới cần nhân sự :D
<lewtds> thực ra chỉ cần ~3-4 người tốt
<lewtds> 2 cũng đủ
<lewtds> cứ làm đi rồi sẽ có momentum
<MrTuxHdb> huehuehue
<lewtds> và những người khác sẽ theo
 * MrTuxHdb ườn ườn
 * lewtds lấy đòn bẩy bẩy MrTuxHdb
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: anh ~80kg chú định bẩy kiểu gì
<MrTuxHdb> :))
<lewtds> sặc hôm trước gặp trông gầy gầy thế mà 80 á? @@
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: bị áo khoác đánh lừa rồi :3
<lewtds> =)
<lewtds> thôi quay lại chủ đề
<lewtds> cái wiki
<lewtds> có mấy câu hỏi đấy
<MrTuxHdb> lập hẳn cái mới đi
<MrTuxHdb> wikia
<MrTuxHdb> cho nó khỏi phải host?
<lewtds> github
<lewtds> edit cho dễ
<lewtds> markdown
<CoconutCrab> no, wiki bad
<CoconutCrab> wikia*
<lewtds> wikia chậm lắm
<CoconutCrab> lập cái mới làm gì
<stk> let get confluence
<lewtds> lại còn quảng cáo
<CoconutCrab> cứ prune cái cũ thôi
<stk> confluence is good
<MrTuxHdb> thật ra thì anh nghĩ là ưu tiên đầu tiên là ask/4rum
<stk> wait
<MrTuxHdb> chỗ post câu hỏi
<stk> confluence chậm lắm
<MrTuxHdb> wiki thường user ít để ý
<stk> MrTuxHdb: QA lại đi
<CoconutCrab> ít ra mình trỏ sang được
<stk> forums chết rồi
<stk> á, sorry lewtds
<stk> fora* chết rồi
<stk> :3
<lewtds> lol
<MrTuxHdb> stk: thì mình bảo là user cần 1 cái để đặt câu hỏi là chính mà
<lewtds> you should now commit suicide
<MrTuxHdb> 4rum thì chết rồi
<stk> ha ha ha lewtds
<MrTuxHdb> và nên chết
<lewtds> MrTuxHdb: tạm thời có facebook rồi
<lewtds> cái đó cũng dùng để đặt câu hỏi được
<stk> lewtds: fb is bad
<stk> for tech
<MrTuxHdb> yes
<stk> very bad
<lewtds> build trên những gì mình đã có thôi
<MrTuxHdb> bad
<MrTuxHdb> very bad
<stk> ko nên
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: bật lại trang ask.ubuntu-vn.org là được
<stk> lewtds: nên nghe ý kiến của xluffy về fb và tech
<MrTuxHdb> anh thấy cái đó tạm ổn
<stk> rất thú vị đó lewtds
<lewtds> MrTuxHdb: yup thế cũng được
<CoconutCrab> không base mấy trên mấy mình không kiểm soát được
<CoconutCrab> mình có server thì cứ dùng
<lewtds> stk: link?
<CoconutCrab> hoặc thuê hoặc confluence gì đấy
<CoconutCrab> haowcj github
<stk> lewtds: vnluser chat
<CoconutCrab> no FB, no wikia
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: ok
<stk> tí qua kia nói cho lewtds
<lewtds> okay để soi log
<MrTuxHdb> domain -> github?
<stk> giờ focus trước vụ này
<MrTuxHdb> có lẽ tiện cho cả người muốn contrib và user
<CoconutCrab> cái cũ archive chưa?
<MrTuxHdb> right?
<CoconutCrab> để sang readonly hết đi
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: cái đó bị spam ghê quá
<MrTuxHdb> không rõ dùng được gì không
<stk> mod?
<stk> làm 5-7 mod
<stk> approve daily
<stk> hơi cực
<stk> nhưng dùng sức người vậy
<MrTuxHdb> stk: cái cũ
<MrTuxHdb> để archive thôi
<MrTuxHdb> copy dần trang wiki
<stk> ko
<stk> QA ấy
<MrTuxHdb> nhưng trang ask phải mở lại đầu tiên
<stk> QA có bị spam ko?
<MrTuxHdb> stk: có chứ
<CoconutCrab> mấy cái cũ read only thôi
<lewtds> có cần làm một cái work board cho vụ này k?
<MrTuxHdb> nhưng từ user
<stk> 5-7 mod?
<MrTuxHdb> nên không cực lắm
<MrTuxHdb> stk: 1 người/ 3-4 lần 1 ngày là được
<MrTuxHdb> thậm chí ngày 1 lần
<MrTuxHdb> vì user còn thời gian mà search
<MrTuxHdb> trả lời luôn cũng không hay lắm
<MrTuxHdb> ngày xưa mình hay vậy
<MrTuxHdb> để 4-5h mới hiện câu hỏi
<MrTuxHdb> có vài lỗi liên quan đến bố cục của ask
<MrTuxHdb> với cookies của afterlastangel_w nó làm thế nào
<MrTuxHdb> toàn đếu đăng nhập được
<MrTuxHdb> nhưng dùng thì cũng ổn
<MrTuxHdb> tự dưng bị xịt :3
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: có
<stk> okay
<datnv9> trong ask nếu câu hỏi bị trùng thì sẽ xử lý như nào ạ?
<lewtds> ai create một cái trello đi
<MrTuxHdb> datnv9: QA hiện tại có options đó
<MrTuxHdb> trùng thì close lại link đến câu hỏi bị trùng
<MrTuxHdb> ai bị vote down nhiều quá
<MrTuxHdb> thì chìm xuống
 * stk vote JIRa
<stk> :3
<stk> đùa chứ
<stk> Trello đi
<lewtds> jira chậm bm
<lewtds> ...
<stk> lewtds: hahhaha
<MrTuxHdb> thôi
<lewtds> kể cả cài trên máy luôn
<stk> hèn gì nó dụ mình
<MrTuxHdb> dùng được là ok
<stk> máy chậm <<
<stk> MrTuxHdb: trello ngon
<MrTuxHdb> các bố yêu cầu cao quá :))
<stk> trello
<stk> ai tạo?
<stk> mình?
<MrTuxHdb> stk: trello để làm gì?
<stk> share admin?
<stk> task?
<MrTuxHdb> thay QA há»­
<CoconutCrab> #enterprise #ubuntu-vn
<stk> ko
<lewtds> MrTuxHdb: để ghi lại những việc cần làm
<stk> lewtds: yap
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: thì ghi đi
<lewtds> meeting minute
<stk> nope
 * MrTuxHdb đề cử CoconutCrab làm thư kí
<stk> agile kanban đi
<stk> ghi chép sucks
<stk> có task mà dí
<stk> ê
<stk> tên dự án là gì đây mấy bà thím?
<stk> Ú Vê Nờ Resurrection?
<lewtds> https://trello.com/b/RiBdglRy/renovation
<stk> an.nguyen.foss@gmail.com, s'il te plaît
<lewtds> hở new user à?
<lewtds> tưởng stk phải trùm trello rồi chứ?
<stk> nope
<stk> lewtds: business account
<stk> I dont do Trello for personal
<stk> merci beaucoup pour ton invitée
<lewtds> :-j
<lewtds> ai mở lại ask?
<lewtds> 403
<MrTuxHdb> vấn đề phía server
<MrTuxHdb> để hỏi khanhpt
<MrTuxHdb> nói chung là cần làm đầu tiên vụ đó
<lewtds> sau đó thì mở wiki mới
<lewtds> chọn công nghệ đi
<lewtds> muốn nó có domain ubuntu-vn.org phải k?
<MrTuxHdb> github?
 * MrTuxHdb không nắm rõ về vụ công nghệ wiki
<lewtds> github thì dễ dùng
<lewtds> visibility tốt, tạo thói quen cho mem dùng github luôn
<lewtds> nhưng tính năng editing đơn giản hơn so vs các hệ thống wiki khác
<lewtds> và theo em biết thì k thể đặt custom domain được
<lewtds> wiki bắt buộc phải đính kèm vs một project trên github
<MrTuxHdb> có rồi mà
<MrTuxHdb> ask code cũng trên github luôn rồi
<lewtds> đâu?
<lewtds> hình như là repo của account afterlastangel_w đúng k?
<MrTuxHdb> https://github.com/Ubuntu-VN
<MrTuxHdb> này
<SuperLuserv3> [ Ubuntu-VN · GitHub ] - github.com
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<lewtds> okay em cũng vừa tìm ra
<lewtds> thế dùng thử github wiki nhé
<lewtds> MrTuxHdb: add mấy người mình vào org đi
<lewtds> lewtds@github
<MrTuxHdb> ok
 * MrTuxHdb tại chả biết ai để add vào
<stk> an.nguyen.foss@gmail.com
<CoconutCrab> be advised that this channel has public logging
<stk> shit
<stk> I was exposed
 * stk blame lewtds  for luring me into here
<lewtds> tí MrTuxHdb vào server edit log = )
 * stk hate hate hate
<stk> J/K
<CoconutCrab> log của canonical
<stk> my email and cell phone are public for like... 6 years
<stk> :3
<stk> thanks CoconutCrab
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: server canonical
<MrTuxHdb> edit bằng mắt
<stk> lewtds: you are fucked!!!
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: tên team là gì ta
<lewtds> phụ thuộc Canonical khổ thế :|
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<lewtds> tưởng có cái org trên github rồi mà?
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: trước mượn con ubot2
<lewtds> ubuntu-vn?
<MrTuxHdb> mà nó chết mịa rồi
<MrTuxHdb> mời vào team
<MrTuxHdb> nó cũng bắt password
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: note lại
<MrTuxHdb> có khi code thêm module cho con bot
<MrTuxHdb> để nó nhớ từ nữa
<MrTuxHdb> trước có con ubot2
<MrTuxHdb> dạy nó bao nhiêu mà giờ nó đi rồi
<lewtds> nhớ từ gì?
<lewtds> kiểu đang nói linh tinh nó xổ ra một tràng hả? = )
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: tức là bảo nó
<MrTuxHdb>  .xxx là maria ozawa
<MrTuxHdb> lần nào mem cầm thì give xxx to vubuntorxxx kiểu vậy
<lewtds> MrTuxHdb: tạo một cái repo mới để chứa wiki đi
<lewtds> đặt tên là wiki
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: anh tưởng chú tạo được
<lewtds> nope
<lewtds> phải là owner
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: tạo đi
<lewtds> https://github.com/Ubuntu-VN/wiki/wiki
<SuperLuserv3> [ Ubuntu-VN/wiki · GitHub ] - github.com
<stk> CoconutCrab:  và MrTuxHdb
<stk> tạo Trello account đi
<stk> lewtds: still, I hope that this new Ubuntu will be... Le Trung Nghia-free
<stk> :V
<lewtds> sao nữa?
<lewtds> có wiki rồi
<lewtds> h sẽ port một số bài cũ sang nhỉ?
<lewtds> hi Tx0
<Tx0> lewtds: Hi :)
<stk> so
<stk> vậy ai bật lại trang
<stk> AS
<stk> ASK*
<lewtds> khanhpt|Zzz:
<lewtds> vs cả cũng phải phổ biến cho mọi người về sự tồn tại của trang wiki mói
#ubuntu-vn 2015-05-26
<vubuntor808> chào :D
<MrTuxHdb> nhảm
<MrTuxHdb> vào chào rồi đi ra
<MrTuxHdb> wtf
<vubuntor102> sin trào
<MrTuxHdb> chao xìn
<MrTuxHdb> mấy nay nhiều người vào chào xong out
<MrTuxHdb> vui vãi
<MrTuxHdb> :))
<vubuntor102> Van dien =))
<vubuntor102> dung' van dien k nhe :v
<stk> https://trello.com/b/RiBdglRy/ubuntuvn-renovation
<stk> SunnyCrab: khanhpt|Zzz và MrTuxHdb
<stk> vui lòng tạo Trello account
<stk> :D
<vubuntor148> a
<MrTuxHdb> b
<lewtds> khanhpt: mở lại cái ask đi anh
<MrTuxHdb> khanhpt: chắc đang bế vợ bế con bên Sing rồi
<CoconutCrab> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-32879839#sa-ns_mchannel=rss&ns_source=PublicRSS20-sa
<SuperLuserv3> [ How long will deadly India heatwave continue? - BBC News ] - www.bbc.co.uk
<CoconutCrab> and I thought we are having it bad
<CoconutCrab> were*
<CoconutCrab> http://boingboing.net/2015/05/25/how-to-play-tetris-on-most-can.html#more-390999
<CoconutCrab> cool er
<SuperLuserv3> [ How to play Tetris on most Canon calculators - Boing Boing ] - boingboing.net
<CoconutCrab> http://www.wired.com/2015/05/next-roomba-may-recognize-crap/
<SuperLuserv3> [ The Next Roomba May Recognize All Your Crap | WIRED ] - www.wired.com
<CoconutCrab> mm
<CoconutCrab> wrong channel
<CoconutCrab> :3
<CoconutCrab> lewtds: erm
<CoconutCrab> cái channel này không đổi được topic
<CoconutCrab> giờ chả biết ai cầm quyền founder
<lewtds> hôm qua ai đổi topic?
<CoconutCrab> tính đá cái trello lên kia
<CoconutCrab> chả ai đổi được cả
<CoconutCrab> cái topic kia là từ 2013
<CoconutCrab> 3:
<lewtds> nhớ hôm qua có ai đổi mà
<lewtds> lúc MrTuxHdb chửi bạn kia ý
<CoconutCrab> không đổi được đâu
<CoconutCrab> đổi con bot nó đổi lại
<CoconutCrab> nên channel này vẫn hạn chế
<lewtds> afterlastangel
<CoconutCrab> huh
<CoconutCrab> cái trello này
<CoconutCrab> sao giống kanban board vậy
<lewtds> Mai 25 21:17:58 *       afterlastangel_w has changed the topic to: chá»­i nhau
<lewtds> kanban mà = )
<CoconutCrab> sau đó bot đổi luôn mà
<lewtds> à
<lewtds> h k biết ai admin ChanServ luôn à?
<lewtds> cơ mà có ai đọc topic đâu
<CoconutCrab> có đấy
<CoconutCrab> thi thoảng #vnluser vẫn có máu mới là thế
<CoconutCrab> anyway, that -> todo
<CoconutCrab> wiki mới -> URL?
<lewtds> https://github.com/Ubuntu-VN/wiki/wiki
<SuperLuserv3> [ Ubuntu-VN/wiki · GitHub ] - github.com
<CoconutCrab> github huh
<lewtds> dùng thử xem có vấn đề gì k
<lewtds> được cái lợi là kích thích mọi người tập dùng github
<CoconutCrab> well
<CoconutCrab> canonical có đủ mấy cái món này hết
<CoconutCrab> rất tiếc là..
 * stk kích thích cơ hoành của le
<stk> lewtds:
<stk> MrTuxHdb: đang xây dựng lực lượng
<stk> mấy bạn newbie cứ mặc họ tùy ý một tí
<stk> đông đông tí rồi siết sau
 * MrTuxHdb uốn éo
 * MrTuxHdb oằn tà là vằn
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: hình như n0bawk đổi được
 * MrTuxHdb không có quyền hành gì ở irc
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<n0bawk> >:3
<n0bawk> hình như bọn nó cho nghỉ rồi mà, giờ chỉ còn có khanhpt|Zzz thôi :))
<MrTuxHdb> vãi
<MrTuxHdb> tương n0bawk có op cơ mà
<n0bawk> chả nhớ có op ko :D
<n0bawk> dể thử
<n0bawk> ồ
<n0bawk> thích đổi gì nào :P
<CoconutCrab> topic
<CoconutCrab> bỏ cái vnluser thôi
<lewtds> thế là được oy hả?
<CoconutCrab> chÆ°a
<CoconutCrab> n0bawk: try again? :v
* n0bawk changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến | Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org | Diễn đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org | Hỏi đáp: http://ask.ubuntu-vn.org | logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | >4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com
<n0bawk> ok?
<n0bawk> có ai có ý kiến gì ko?
<n0bawk> CoconutCrab: ?
<MrTuxHdb> it's good
<CoconutCrab> looks good
<masterwolf> ?
<masterwolf> hey, sao bỏ cái đó rùi
<masterwolf> sau này người mới vào biết đâu mà vô :P
<CoconutCrab> bỏ đi
<CoconutCrab> :v
#ubuntu-vn 2015-05-29
<vubuntor486> Chào! cho hỏi có ai không ạ?
<SunnyCrab> ko, chết hết rồi
<vubuntor486> :D
<vubuntor486> mọi người cho e hỏi chút đc ko
<vubuntor486> nhà mình có ai dùng Ubuntu amd64 ko?
<SunnyCrab> có
<vubuntor486> em cài cái ia32-libs nó báo ko có gói nào hỗ trợ :3
<vubuntor486> ko biết là có cài thiếu cái gì ko nữa?
<SunnyCrab> bạn cứ cài bất cứ phần mềm nào dùng i385 là nó tự cài lib mà
<lewtds> *386
<SunnyCrab> fuck fcitx
<vubuntor486> vậy cho e hỏi cái câu lệnh này có tách dụng gì được ko ạ
<vubuntor486> dpkg --add-architecture i386
<vubuntor486> e chạy ko thấy nó có biểu hiên gi ca?
<SunnyCrab> lewtds: fcitx đang không dùng được onthespot
<SunnyCrab> nên gõ toàn sai tè le
<vubuntor307> http://joxi.ru/KAgJW0yiNNZZ2l e cài nó lỗi như này
<SuperLuserv3> [ 1.5.1 (101) - Серверные файлы 1.5.1 [гайд] Создание и администрирование MMORPG-серверов - Google Chrome (88 kb) закачан 29 мая 2015 г. Joxi ] - joxi.ru
<MrTuxHdb> sao toàn tiếng nga thế
<vubuntor307> e dùng tool chụp ảnh màn hình rồi lấy link luôn
<vubuntor307> tools của nga
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor307: cài gói 32bit vào
<MrTuxHdb> sudo apt-get install -f
<MrTuxHdb> done
<vubuntor307> cài xong cái gói 32bit mới cài đc ả
<MrTuxHdb> thế cho nó nhanh
<MrTuxHdb> còn cài từ repo
<MrTuxHdb> nó tự cài lib32 bit cần thiết
<lewtds> NSFW-ish
<lewtds> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xtf1/v/t1.0-9/1907437_10200636592834793_688574290729528505_n.jpg?oh=0ebb427722d5b2bceacda67f6553bbf8&oe=55F9346D&__gda__=1443132982_0309cfb3ec6efb0e9e692d95cbfa6c86
<lewtds> ớ nhầm channel = )
<CoconutCrab> u evil
<quydo> ping
<quydo> các bác cho e hỏi cái với
<SunnyCrab> ko trả lời
<quydo> ssh qua public key, nó chỉ cho exec 1 command xác định
<quydo> command="/usr/local/sbin/a",no-port-forwarding,no-X11-forwarding,no-agent-forwarding,no-pty ssh-rsa AAA...
<SunnyCrab> and?
<quydo> giờ muốn push variable lên cho cái scripnt /usr/local/sbin/a thì làm sao nhỉ ;(
<quydo> ssh -l user@server "var1 var2"
<quydo> chẳng hạn thế
<quydo> thì nó chạy /usr/local/sbin/a var1 var2
<quydo> :D
<SunnyCrab> thế lỡ thằng kia nó để var1 là ';rm -rf /*' thì seo?
<quydo> ko xử lý đc thì chết thôi
<quydo> bác có cách nào chạy đc k
<SunnyCrab> nope
<SunnyCrab> cái kiểu injection kia là thốn
<SunnyCrab> làm 1 cái python script
<SunnyCrab> wrap cái command lại
<SunnyCrab> và đảm bảo là lệnh chạy không được inject code độc vào
<SunnyCrab> mà cái này để làm gì?
<quydo> ah e định làm cái update code tự động
<SunnyCrab> thế dùng fabric ấy
<SunnyCrab> durrr
<quydo> client push code git, thì gọi cái script này
<quydo> durrr mean :D?
<SunnyCrab> fabric <--
<SunnyCrab> use that
<quydo> http://www.fabfile.org/
<quydo> cái này ak bác
<SuperLuserv3> [ Welcome to Fabric! — Fabric documentation ] - www.fabfile.org
<SunnyCrab> ờm
<quydo> có vẻ hay, thanks bác, e test cái
<quydo> ping CoconutCrab
#ubuntu-vn 2015-05-30
<lewtds> thêm trang mới
<lewtds> https://github.com/Ubuntu-VN/wiki/wiki/T%C3%ACm-ki%E1%BA%BFm-tr%E1%BB%A3-gi%C3%BAp
<SuperLuserv3> [ Tìm kiếm trợ giúp · Ubuntu-VN/wiki Wiki · GitHub ] - github.com
<lewtds> SearingCrab: đang copy bằng tay đấy à?
<lewtds> thôi tối nay chỉ làm thế thôi
<lewtds> mạng đang chậm
<SearingCrab> lewtds: still being fine here
<SearingCrab> copy tay thôi chứ ai làm máy đâu
<SearingCrab> nhưng có vẻ kể cả copy thì vẫn phải cập nhật
<SearingCrab> ảnh ọt
<SearingCrab> v.v..
<SearingCrab> nên sẽ phải làm thêm việc
<SearingCrab> (ví dụ cài máy ảo ubuntu trong vmware play)
<MrTuxHdb> SearingCrab: chụp ảnh opensuse cũng được
<MrTuxHdb> xoắn gì
<SearingCrab> no
<SearingCrab> :v
<lewtds> chuẩn bị cài ubuntu vào máy ảo
<lewtds> cơ mà h unity nó k có bản 2D :<
 * SearingCrab lần trước cài
<SearingCrab> nó nổ tung
<MrTuxHdb> chạy ngon mà
<MrTuxHdb> có nổ bao giờ đâu
<lewtds> hi wingadium
<lewtds> bạn vừa lên từ facebook ubuntu-vn hả?
<wingadium> dung roi ban ak
<lewtds> uhm, hiện giờ thì mình, MrTuxHdb và BlankettyCrab đang tập trung viết content cho wiki mới
<lewtds> cộng với port nội dung nào có thể dùng được từ wiki cũ sang
<lewtds> nếu bạn muốn tham gia thì có thể tạo tài khoản github rồi edit những mục bạn muốn viết
<lewtds> vd như đây là một bài dễ này
<lewtds> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org:8080/index.php?title=Chuy%E1%BB%83n_m%C3%A3_ti%E1%BA%BFng_Vi%E1%BB%87t
<SuperLuserv3> [ Tựa trang sai – Ubuntu-VN ] - wiki.ubuntu-vn.org:8080
<wingadium> ok co le truoc mat minh se port va edit lai mot so bai o trang wiki cu truoc
<lewtds> bạn có thể làm thử luôn bài kia cho quen tay
<wingadium> ok minh dang doc qua ve phan dan link cac trang o wiki github
<wingadium> truoc thi minh quen viet o wikipedia hon
<lewtds> thật ra là wiki của github cho phép dùng syntax của mediawiki đấy
<lewtds> bạn có thể copy y nguyên source code của bài cũ sang
<lewtds> khi edit trang wiki của github, bạn sẽ thấy một cái menu
<lewtds> Edit mode
<lewtds> đổi nó thành media wiki là được
<lewtds> nhưng để đồng bộ thì có lẽ nên tất cả dùng markdown
<lewtds> dễ viết hơn mediawiki
<wingadium> minh cung thay the
<wingadium> moi nguoi da lam the nao
<wingadium> thi minh cu theo vay thoi
<lewtds> btw, bạn nên gõ tiếng Việt có dấu
<lewtds> sẵn tiện đây luôn = )
<lewtds> https://github.com/Ubuntu-VN/wiki/wiki/G%C3%B5-ti%E1%BA%BFng-Vi%E1%BB%87t
<SuperLuserv3> [ Gõ tiếng Việt · Ubuntu-VN/wiki Wiki · GitHub ] - github.com
<wingadium> sr all, do thói quen nên không bật bộ gõ tiếng việt lúc code
<lewtds> có phím tắt mà
<lewtds> wingadium programmer huh?
<wingadium> ừ, mình học cùng trường với dynamotn
<lewtds> fpt huh
<MrTuxHdb> dỹ ná mô
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: thấy chém trên fb suốt ấy mà
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<lewtds> dynamo dạo này k thấy lên IRC nhỉ?
<wingadium> dynamo tốt nghiệp rồi, chắc vướng gái gú, mình học fpt, sau dynamo 1 khóa
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: nó có online
<MrTuxHdb> đếu chat gì
<MrTuxHdb> về quê lấy vợ rồi
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<wingadium> chả nhẽ nói xấu dynamo và vợ trên này
<lewtds> lol
<lewtds> wingadium: cứ tự nhiên = )
<wingadium> lewtds: thực ra mình nói dynamo cũng không làm gì được đâu vs lại cũng quen rồi
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: tự nhiên lên
<MrTuxHdb> sợ đếu gì
<MrTuxHdb> =]]
<wingadium> =]]]
 * MrTuxHdb chỗ này làm thì ít chứ chửi nhau là chuyện bình thường :v
 * MrTuxHdb nói xấu SuperLuserv3 
 * MrTuxHdb nói xấu BlankettyCrab 
<wingadium> hôm nọ dynamo có vụ hội thảo gì phải lên trường ấy, gọi anh em toàn thằng vác xác sang fsoft làm hết chắc tự kỉ cả ngày
<wingadium> lewtds: mấy cái link dẫn giữa các trang wiki tạm thời mình dẫn về trang web thật nhé, ví dụ như repo của ubuntu-vn mình dẫn https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-vn/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<SuperLuserv3> [ PPA for Ubuntu Việt Nam : “Ubuntu Việt Nam” team ] - launchpad.net
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: ppa đấy có cần xài đâu ta
<MrTuxHdb> vì mấy gói ngày xưa hay phải build thì giờ offical hết rồi
<wingadium> à há
<lewtds> copy có chỉnh sửa chứ
<wingadium> à không, đọc kỹ, chưa hiểu ý của cái đoạn đó lắm
<wingadium> =))
<wingadium> vì có bao giờ gặp lỗi font đâu
<lewtds> có khi bài đó chỉ giữ lại phần đổi mã thôi nhỉ
<lewtds> phần cài đặt font
<lewtds> chỉ cần bảo là
<lewtds> copy vào đúng thư mục
<MrTuxHdb> nhớ là bảo nó copy vào ~/.fonts nhá
<MrTuxHdb> nhớ nữa là bảo đếu có thì tạo ra
<wingadium> mình đang định hướng dẫn, copy vào .font s
<MrTuxHdb> chứ các bạn ấy thấy không có folder đấy
<MrTuxHdb> các bạn ấy sợ tạo ra hay sao á
<lewtds> ~/.local/share/fonts
<MrTuxHdb> cứ như điều gì khủng khiếp lắm
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<lewtds> cái .fonts deprecated rồi
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: ~/.fonts cho nó gọn
 * MrTuxHdb vẫn xài ầm ầm
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: dùng archlinux hử
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<wingadium> confirm là ~/.fonts ầm ầm nhé
<lewtds>         <!-- the following element will be removed in the future -->
<lewtds>         <dir>~/.fonts</dir>
<lewtds> wingadium: deprecated k có nghĩa là nó sẽ hỏng ngay hôm nay
<MrTuxHdb> ok
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: hoặc vào đấy
<MrTuxHdb> cho dân tình khỏi xoắn
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<wingadium> hay là vứt vảo hẳn /usr/share/fonts cho đỡ phải nghĩ
<wingadium> =)))
<lewtds> sudo
<lewtds> người dùng thấy copy file báo lỗi phân quyền
<lewtds> là loạn ngay
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: thôi xin
<MrTuxHdb> bảo multi-user thật nhưng toàn người dùng cá nhân mà
<MrTuxHdb> kể ra distrib cái cục Win8Fonts.zip
<lewtds> =)
<MrTuxHdb> cũng đếu đúng foss cho lắm
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<MrTuxHdb> thôi đi ngủ
<MrTuxHdb> đm sao nay nhức đầu thế
<wingadium> thôi chốt ~/.local/share/fonts và fc-cache
<wingadium> -_-
<lewtds> thật ra là cũng chả cần fc-cache
<lewtds> fontconfig nó có dịch vụ chạy ngầm watch thư mục đấy rồi
 * lewtds cũng ngủ đây, sáng mai 6r đi đạp xe sớm :3
<lewtds> thanks wingadium nhé
<wingadium> cho chắc thôi
<lewtds> keep up the good work
<lewtds> cya tmr
<wingadium> nốt cái đó rồi đi ngủ thôi, dạo này đi làm nên không sống theo giờ bên Mỹ đc
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: :)
<lewtds> hay đổi sang gitter nhỉ?
<lewtds> dễ cho newbie hơn
<lewtds> kênh này h chỉ có toàn support newbie thôi mà
#ubuntu-vn 2015-05-31
<lewtds> PassiveWaste: https://github.com/Ubuntu-VN/wiki/wiki/D%C3%B2ng-l%E1%BB%87nh
<lewtds> trang mới
<SuperLuserv3> [ Dòng lệnh · Ubuntu-VN/wiki Wiki · GitHub ] - github.com
<PassiveWaste> :3
<PassiveWaste> good
 * PassiveWaste sẽ cố gắng đóng góp ngày 1~2 bài
<PassiveWaste> kể cả migrate lẫn viết mới hoặc sửa
<lewtds> bài này định migrate
<lewtds> nhưng thấy bài cũ chất lượng thấp quá
<lewtds> btw
<lewtds> lúc sáng sớm
<lewtds> em có hỏi
<lewtds> có khi
<lewtds> cái channel này
<lewtds> chuyển sang gitter hoặc slacker
<lewtds> mem cũ thì cũng chả mấy khi trao đổi ở đây
<lewtds> kênh này chủ yếu là để support newb
<lewtds> mà lại khó dùng
<PassiveWaste> dễ mà :3
<PassiveWaste> login, ask
<PassiveWaste> trước support nhiều lắm
<PassiveWaste> ngày cả mấy chục người
 * PassiveWaste sau đuổi bớt đi thôi 
<lewtds> khó bỏ xừ, mà k có history
<lewtds> nên người ta vào k thấy nói năng gì
<PassiveWaste> okay :'3
<PassiveWaste> thế cứ làm song song
<lewtds> một lúc lại out
<PassiveWaste> thế là con bot
<PassiveWaste> làm con bot
<PassiveWaste> tự động greet? :3
<lewtds> uhm, thế cũng được
<lewtds> chỉ có cái là sang mấy dịch vụ kia thì em thấy là dễ dùng hơn
<lewtds> nhìn qua nó cảm thấy "ấm" hơn
<PassiveWaste> :3
<PassiveWaste> cứ triển khai song song
<PassiveWaste> không seo cả
<PassiveWaste> 1 nick cắm mấy chỗ chả được
<lewtds> https://github.com/showcases/projects-with-great-wikis
<lewtds> xem cái này xem copy được ku nào
<SuperLuserv3> [ Projects with great wikis · GitHub ] - github.com
<PassiveWaste> well
<lewtds> cái guard này có footer vs sidebar rất tốt này
<lewtds> https://github.com/guard/guard/wiki
<SuperLuserv3> [ Home · guard/guard Wiki · GitHub ] - github.com
<lewtds> PassiveWaste: gollum có thẻ TOC nhưng github k hỗ trợ
<lewtds> fuck github then
<PassiveWaste> uh huh
<PassiveWaste> mm
<PassiveWaste> dạo này không thấy bạn stanley vào đây nhỉ
<lewtds> cái gollum up ảnh lên cũng khó nữa
<lewtds> phải push ảnh bằng git lên cái wiki repo
<PassiveWaste> thế là khó?
<PassiveWaste> :3
<lewtds> so với click nút trên web xong upload ảnh?
<PassiveWaste> :3
<PassiveWaste> lỡ người ta up hàng lên thì sao :'3
<lewtds> cái git repo đấy public write
<PassiveWaste> okay, không troll nữa
<PassiveWaste> để coi có cái hệ thống nào phù hợp
<PassiveWaste> thực ra wikimedia cũng khá ổn
<lewtds> em k thích nó lắm
<lewtds> phức tạp quá
<lewtds> mà giao diện xấu
<lewtds> github wiki được cái theme đẹp
<lewtds> dễ nhìn
<lewtds> mình k có thời gian ngồi mod theme đâu
<PassiveWaste> uh huh
<PassiveWaste> người mới vào thấy giống wikipedia chắc thích hơn
<PassiveWaste> :3
<lewtds> chữ bé xíu, độ dòng quá dài
<lewtds> đọc siêu mỏi mắt
<PassiveWaste> à, browser mình toàn set min font size
<PassiveWaste> thảo nào
<PassiveWaste> :3
<wingadium> Thấy chữ của wiki github ổn mà
<lewtds> à thì point là thế mà
<lewtds> wiki github chữ to, theme đẹp
<lewtds> còn wikimedia bé xíu, dòng dài ngoẵng
<lewtds> đọc k tập trung được
 * PassiveWaste dùng màn hình CRT đọc thấy đẹp mà
<PassiveWaste> :'3
 * MrTuxHdb thấy toàn lewtds với PassiveWaste cãi nhai
<MrTuxHdb> nhau*
<MrTuxHdb> :3
 * MrTuxHdb tát PassiveWaste 
<MrTuxHdb> xài github đi
<MrTuxHdb> ý kiến nhiều :v
<lewtds> wingadium: /me mới format lại bài của bạn một chút
<lewtds> https://github.com/Ubuntu-VN/wiki/wiki/Font-ch%E1%BB%AF-v%C3%A0-chuy%E1%BB%83n-m%C3%A3-ti%E1%BA%BFng-Vi%E1%BB%87t
<SuperLuserv3> [ Font chữ và chuyển mã tiếng Việt · Ubuntu-VN/wiki Wiki · GitHub ] - github.com
<lewtds> PassiveWaste: mấy cái đánh dấu kiểu TODO ý
<lewtds> thống nhất dùng blockquote đi
<lewtds> > **TODO:** blah blah
<wingadium> lewtds: /me vừa đọc rồi, thấy ổn hơn đó nhưng thấy ko nên merge chung vào tiếng việt do phần font và bảng mã còn nhiều vấn đề khác.
<wingadium> Nay chả làm đc gì, phi lên trg mất mẹ điện
<wingadium> :((
<lewtds> lol
 * lewtds định làm cái trang Tiếng Việt
<lewtds> để giải quyết tất cả luôn
<lewtds> gõ tiếng Việt này, font tiếng Việt này, đổi mã, giao diện tiếng Việt
<wingadium> Thế cũng đc
<wingadium> Hướng enduser ng việt luôn
<wingadium> Cá nhân thì thấy phần gõ tiếng việt nên có phần giới thiệu và định hướng về bogo kêu gọi mọi ng phát triển
<lewtds> bogo chính tác giả cũng đang pause vì vướng kỹ thuật nên cũng k muốn cho vào
<lewtds> chỉ càng thêm negativity
<lewtds> btw, nếu bạn thích bogo thì /me đang viết lại một bản mới, không phụ thuộc vào ibus nữa
<lewtds> https://github.com/lewtds/bogo
<SuperLuserv3> [ lewtds/bogo · GitHub ] - github.com
<lewtds> kết quả test khá là khả quan
<lewtds> https://github.com/lewtds/bogo/wiki/Testing
<SuperLuserv3> [ Testing · lewtds/bogo Wiki · GitHub ] - github.com
<PassiveWaste> wut
<lewtds> PassiveWaste: wut gì mà wut?
<PassiveWaste> nuthing, it's just that..
<PassiveWaste> https://xkcd.com/927/
<SuperLuserv3> [ xkcd: Standards ] - xkcd.com
<wingadium> Hồi trc cũng có ý định tìm hiểu mã nguồn và tg phát triển nhưng do hạn chế về kiến thức nên chịu
<lewtds> lol
<lewtds> k hiểu thì hỏi
<wingadium> Ko có tg thì hỏi làm gì
<wingadium> :)))
<lewtds> PassiveWaste: this is going to be the ultimate solution!
<stk> hah
<stk> PassiveWaste: censored rồi à
<stk> PassiveWaste: you evil
<stk> :3
 * stk dòm dòm topic
<PassiveWaste> for around 1 week before I write the next ultimate solution
<lewtds> censor cái gì?
<stk> lewtds: topic, lolz
<PassiveWaste> remove reference to a certain channel
<stk> lewtds: got it?
<PassiveWaste> removed*
<stk> hmm, PassiveWastethat ruins all the fun
<lewtds> haha
 * PassiveWaste is laying around like PassiveWaste 
 * stk ném Cubieboard khắp nơi
<stk> cái monitor mới mua có 2 HDMI, 2 DisplayPort
<wingadium> Lol ultimate sw luôn
<stk> shortcut chuyển qua lại
<stk> giờ đang đọc doc trên PC
<stk> bấm nút phát là nhảy qua cubieboard dev
<stk> :))
<stk> phê
<lewtds> uh huh
<stk> tiếc là màn hình nó ko có API để nhận input từ keyboard
<lewtds> how about 2 màn hình?
<stk> ko là chỉnh luôn trên bàn phím
<lewtds> sau đó dùng synergy
<wingadium> Ngon hầy, mình đang code trên 3 màn hình
<stk> lewtds: space
 * stk hate multi screen
<stk> too much space
<lewtds> multiscreen mà k phải i3
<lewtds> thì cũng vứt
<lewtds> k làm việc nổi
<wingadium> + thêm 1 con màn hình tivi nữa
<wingadium> I3 mà
<wingadium> Máy cty
<lewtds> ngon (y)
<wingadium> Ram 8g 1 thanh
<lewtds> lol
<stk> me like an empty white-painted room, very few furniture, a very broad table with very few quipment
<lewtds> k phải i3 đó
<stk> that is my perfect workstation
<stk> hue
<wingadium> À à
<lewtds> https://i3wm.org/
<wingadium> Biết rồi
<wingadium> Nhầm hàng
<PassiveWaste> xmonad ftw
<stk> wingadium: code gì thế?
<wingadium> :))))
<stk> backend, frontend, web, mobile,..?
 * lewtds dùng multi chán rồi
<lewtds> chỉ có mỗi i3 là does the right thing
<wingadium> Đang đc học android
<PassiveWaste> xmonad
<PassiveWaste> :v
 * lewtds kicks PassiveWaste 
<wingadium> Tháng nữa ms vào dự án
<wingadium> Chắc làm phần mềm cho con sony internet
 * PassiveWaste văng lông lốc
<lewtds> code android thì cũng chả khác mấy code desktop app
<MrTuxHdb> yup
<lewtds> api lạ lạ + với một vài issue đặc biệt vs mobile thôi
<PassiveWaste> và tốn ram nữa
<PassiveWaste> :3
<wingadium> Khác nhiều đó, ăn vào native c thì mệt
<PassiveWaste> build mỗi nhát là 1 phút
<PassiveWaste> native C cũng rứa
<PassiveWaste> native C dùng cho mấy việc cần nhanh nhanh thôi mà :3
<PassiveWaste> có phải đụng gì đến lib đâu
<MrTuxHdb> game thì có engine
<MrTuxHdb> mấy thứ khác thì API ngon hết rồi
<MrTuxHdb> nhanh nữa thì nó có lib
<MrTuxHdb> túm lại nó support chả khác gì .NET
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<lewtds> thôi nghẻo
<lewtds> hôm nay viết wiki lòi phổi rồi
<wingadium> Cái đó thì chịu, nó build xong deploy nữa mà
<PassiveWaste> :3
<lewtds> chắc cả tuần k đụng vào nữa luôn = )
<PassiveWaste> uh huh
<PassiveWaste> hết quota của tuần này hả
<PassiveWaste> tuần ở VN tính từ thứ hai nhé
<PassiveWaste> sang tuần tới viết tiếp
<lewtds> =)
<stk> all hail the great leader lewtds
<lewtds> bình thân
<stk> :3
<lewtds> nite nite~
<wingadium> Lol
<stk> nite dude
<wingadium> Thôi chịu nóng đi ngủ
<wingadium> Biết vậy chầy cối 1 đêm nữa ở nhà
<stk> à
<stk> Hà Nội à
<stk> :V
 * MrTuxHdb 25 độ
<MrTuxHdb> lạnh sun tờ trym
<MrTuxHdb> :3
 * stk khoe khoe mưa Sài Gòn
<wingadium> Hòa lạc nhé
<stk> :V
<PassiveWaste> HN mát rồi
 * MrTuxHdb cũng khoe mưa SG
<PassiveWaste> mưa ầm ầm
<wingadium> Dude
<stk> wingadium: =]]]
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: ra giữa đồng đái
<MrTuxHdb> chắc mát lắm
<MrTuxHdb> =))
 * stk tát vỡ mồm MrTuxHdb
<wingadium> Lên trg nghe dân tình bảo có thằng oto cán qua dây điện
<stk> thô bỉ
<MrTuxHdb> Hòa Lạc mà
<MrTuxHdb> đồng không mông quạnh
<MrTuxHdb> chả đái ở đấy thì ở đâu
<wingadium> Thế mà bên cty éo bị sao
<stk> X))
<MrTuxHdb> rắn nó lại cắn cho phát
<MrTuxHdb> sưng vù
<MrTuxHdb> lại thi kỉ lục VN thì bỏ mịa
<wingadium> Mai vẫn phải đi làm
<wingadium> Ăn con kiến 3 khoang là chết mẹ rồi nhé
 * MrTuxHdb bò ra nằm
<MrTuxHdb> để hiểu hòa hơi lạnh
<MrTuxHdb> =]]
<MrTuxHdb> điều*
<wingadium> Cũng ko đồng ko mông quạnh lắm
<wingadium> Ít gái thôi
<wingadium> Chứ còn lại thì ổn
<wingadium> Dynamo cấn quá nên yêu bừa 1 em
<MrTuxHdb> vừa lùn vừa xấu?
<wingadium> :)))
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<MrTuxHdb> đời xuống dốc cmnr
<wingadium> Ko chân dài
<MrTuxHdb> mặt xấu?
<MrTuxHdb> chân ngắn cũng được
<wingadium> Mỗi tội răng lợi hơi chán
<MrTuxHdb> mặt mũi quan trọng hơn
<MrTuxHdb> LOL
<MrTuxHdb> thế là xong cái góc rồi
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<MrTuxHdb> anyway
<wingadium> Nọ đèo em ấy đi chơi ngã gãy mẹ 2 cái răng cửa
<MrTuxHdb> LOL
<MrTuxHdb> LOL
<wingadium> Vụ này éo public đâu nhá
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: ở đây có log
<PassiveWaste> be advised, this channel has public logging
<MrTuxHdb> nói chung là đã public cmnr
<wingadium> Đệch
<MrTuxHdb> =]]
<wingadium> Thế thì kệ mẹ đi
<stk> wingadium: lolz
<stk> wingadium: quen Dynamo hả
<stk> mà lâu chưa
<stk> để hỏi thăm cai
<wingadium> Đổ tại dynamo đen thôi
<stk> nặng ko?
<wingadium> Lâu lâu r
<stk> đệch
<PassiveWaste> hỏi thăm là lộ hết á
<stk> uh
<wingadium> Mất gần chục mét
<stk> ....
<MrTuxHdb> stk: dynamo hắn bt rồi mà
<MrTuxHdb> dạo này hắn về quê tu thôi
<wingadium> Đâu lại vác xác lên hn rồi hay sao ấy
<stk> mọe
<stk> chả nghe hắ nói gì
<wingadium> Cũng kệ mie chả hỏi thăm
<PassiveWaste> :3
<wingadium> Hay là đồ án ngon quá startup
 * BlanketCrab chui chăn
<wingadium> Toàn các bác nằm điều hòa chui chăn
 * MrTuxHdb chả có cái đếu gì ngoài điều hòa
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<wingadium> Đang định dụ dỗ mấy thằng lắp con điều hòa chống nóng
<wingadium> Ny lên chim chuột cho thoải mái
<MrTuxHdb> chệt chệt
<MrTuxHdb> thanh niên giờ bạo quá
<wingadium> Chúng nó suốt ngày tắm chung gato vcs
<wingadium> Vcd :((
<MrTuxHdb> ôi trời
<MrTuxHdb> ấy nhau lắm nó lại nhanh chán
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<wingadium> Chả biết thấy hôm nọ mua cho 1 hộp 3 cái vứt vào tủ cho, vẫn còn nguyên
<MrTuxHdb> ai biết được wingadium có lấy kim châm hay không
<MrTuxHdb> :3
 * wingadium bạn bè tốt, quan tâm đến cả đời sống của bạn còn gì
#ubuntu-vn 2016-05-30
<vubuntor401> Em chào các anh ạ, em muốn reload lại tab active ở firefox từ terminal. Em có google và tìm ra thằng xdotool. Em đã reload lại được page đó nhưng mỗi khi chạy terminal dòng lệnh này thì nó lại mất focus khỏi terminal
<vubuntor401> các anh cho em hỏi là làm thế nào để khi chạy lệnh nó vẫn focus vào terminal của mình được ạ
<lewtds> nếu /me nhớ k nhầm thì xdotool có lệnh focus đấy
<lewtds> lưu ref cửa sổ terminal
<lewtds> rồi focus lại
<lewtds> nhưng ngày xưa /me nghịch xdotool để gõ tự động k thấy mất focus : - ?
<vubuntor401> em chạy thử lệnh đó trong vim và lệnh trên guake đều bị mất focus.
<vubuntor401> để giờ e google thử cái lưu rè cửa sổ lại xem ạ
<lewtds> bạn chạy những lệnh gì?
<lewtds> đọc manpage của xdotool có đoạn này này
<lewtds> windowfocus [options] [window]
<vubuntor401> em chạy: xdotool search --onlyvisible --class "firefox" windowfocus && xdotool key Ctrl+r
<lewtds> bảo sao lại chả mất focus...
<vubuntor401> :v
<vubuntor401> giờ em mới để ý :v
<vubuntor401> để em thử lại ạ :3
<vubuntor401> =))
<lewtds> cái gửi key ý
<lewtds> nó nhận options, trong đó có cho phép chọn window để gửi đến
<lewtds> nên k cần phải focus vào firefox trước khi gửi key
<lewtds> --window window
<lewtds> Send keystrokes to a specific window id. You can use WINDOW STACK references like "%1" and "%@" here. If there is a window stack, then "%1" is the default, otherwise the current window is used.
<vubuntor401> em định refresh cái tab đang active thì không cần --window phải không ạ
<vubuntor401> trên kia có nói là trong trường hợp còn lại thì cái current window được sử dụng
<vubuntor401> em có gặp 1 số trường hợp, lúc chạy được lệnh này lúc lại không :3
<lewtds> nói chung cái xdotool flaky lắm
<lewtds> vì nó dựa vào một cái hack của X11
<lewtds> nếu được thì tìm xem firefox có expose một cái RPC interface nào k
<lewtds> gọi thẳng vào api của fx thì có thể hiệu quả hơn
<vubuntor401> vâng ạ, để em tìm thử
<vubuntor401> trước anh dùng xdotool làm gì thế ạ
<vubuntor401> :3
#ubuntu-vn 2016-05-31
<whoami__> clear
<gtkminh90> xin chào
<gtkminh90> có ai ở đây không vậy ?
<gtkminh90> tôi cần sự giúp đỡ
<MrTuxHdb> gtkminh90: ?
<gtkminh90> vitualbox không chịu chạy
<MrTuxHdb> vì?
<natuzz> Em chào các anh ạ, em đang muốn tìm hiểu về ubuntu, thử xem mình có thể tùy biến được đến đâu. Các anh có thể recommend cho em một vài sách hay về linux được không ạ
<natuzz> trước em có nghe anh lewtds bảo thử viết lại 1 số hàm như man, cp, ..
<natuzz> ngoài ra mình nên  thử tùy biến thứ gì nữa ạ
<natuzz> em cảm ơn các anh
<MrTuxHdb> natuzz: bạn muốn tùy biến cái gì?
<MrTuxHdb> mục đích dùng linux?
<MrTuxHdb> phông bạt cho nó đẹp thì ở đây không ai biết đâu :D
<natuzz> =)) em vừa đọc 1 cái cmt của anh
<natuzz> Linux nào tính tùy biến chả cao, còn bạn lấy cái việc tùy biến UI mà nói đến khả năng tùy biến của OS thì mình chịu thua !
<natuzz> em muốn học về cách tổ chức, các thư mục của ubuntu, xem từng phần làm gì
<natuzz> mình có thể chỉnh sửa các phần đó để nó theo ý mình bằng cách nào ạ
<MrTuxHdb> .g linux FHS
<natuzz> ví dụ như cùng là lệnh cp
<MrTuxHdb> bot tèo rồi à
<MrTuxHdb> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<MrTuxHdb> đọc tạm đi
<MrTuxHdb> natuzz: không biết cái gì thì man <command>
<natuzz> em muốn sửa 1 lệnh nào đó thì làm thế nào ạ
<MrTuxHdb> để làm gì?
<MrTuxHdb> sửa cái gì mới được
<MrTuxHdb> và mục đích để làm gì?
<natuzz> sửa lệnh man ạ
<MrTuxHdb> để học thì tự viết lại gnu utils đi
<OctoCrab_> tải source code về sửa thôi
<natuzz> để xem tại sao nó lại hoạt động như thế thôi ạ
<natuzz> tại sao nó lại làm được như thế :3
<MrTuxHdb> natuzz: móc gnu utils về đọc code thôi
<MrTuxHdb> toàn C thì phải
<MrTuxHdb> https://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/coreutils.html
<natuzz> vâng ạ, mà @OctoCrab_ là bot à anh
<natuzz> :3
<MrTuxHdb> natuzz: yep
<MrTuxHdb> con bot bệnh nhất channel
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<natuzz> bot này mình list sẵn 1 số câu hỏi / trả lời xong là thấy câu nào gần giống thì đưa ra câu trả lời hả anh =)
<natuzz> @MrTuxHdb: anh có tâm đắc với quyển sách nào về linux không ạ
<MrTuxHdb> search google l4u pdf
<MrTuxHdb> đọc mấy chương đầu thôi
<MrTuxHdb> cơ bản là đủ để tiếp tục
<MrTuxHdb> còn tùy vào mục đích sau đó muốn làm gì thì tính tiếp
<natuzz> vâng ạ, thank anh nhiều :)
<natuzz> trước tại sao anh lại dùng ubuntu ạ
<natuzz> :)
<MrTuxHdb> thích thì xài =))
#ubuntu-vn 2016-06-02
<adg> cho mình hỏi sau khi cài wm thì cho nó là default như thế nào  -- mình biết  /etc/X11/default-display-manager, sau khi cài i3 thì i3 không có ở /usr/sbin như gdm3 (/usr/sbin/gdm3) vậy mấy cái wm nó ở đâu vậy?
<Dynamo> adg: which i3
<Dynamo> cơ mà cầu lệnh này còn không biết đi xài i3 thì chắc đi khoe thôi chứ hả
<adg> ?
<adg> mình hỏi làm sao cho i3 là default wm
<CoconutCrab> lúc log in
<CoconutCrab> có cái lựa chọn session ấy
<CoconutCrab> chuyển nó sang i3 là được
<adg> nhưng gdm nó cứ chọn default là gnome3
<adg> chọn xong, logout đâu vẫn vào đấy
<adg> (nghĩa là vẫn vào gnome3)
<CoconutCrab> :3
<CoconutCrab> đổi luôn gdm sang lightdm đi
<adg> /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<adg> không biết i3 nó ở đâu
<adg> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager : /usr/sbin/gdm3
<CoconutCrab> cái đấy là gdm3 mà
<CoconutCrab> bạn cài lightdm vào
<CoconutCrab> rồi đổi cái đó sang lightdm xem
<adg> sao gdm nó ở /usr/sbin mà i3 nó không ở đó nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> :v
<CoconutCrab> gdm khác hẳn i3 mà
<CoconutCrab> hai cái chức năng khác nhau
<CoconutCrab> bạn có sửa i3 vào đấy
<CoconutCrab> nó cũng chả chạy đâu
<adg> đồi thành /usr/bin/i3 vẫn không đươc
<adg> mình thử cài lightdm vậy
<Dynamo> ban nay nham lan khai niem, 1 cai window manager 1 cai display manager :/
<adg> ý mình thắc mắc có phải do cái login form không
<adg> nó không lưu lại lựa chọn wm
<Dynamo> gdm hình như không còn hỗ trợ lấy default session của người dùng nữa đâu (~/.dmrc)
<Dynamo> bạn có thể cài lightdm như CoconutCrab nói
<adg> chắc rm gnome3 quá
<Dynamo> gnome 3 co gi dau phai xoa :v
<adg> cám ơn các bạn :)
<Dynamo> minh van dung gnome 3 + awesome + lightdm cha sao :'3
#ubuntu-vn 2016-06-03
<vubuntor845> em cài song song ubuntu với win10. nhưng lúc chia ổ cứng e lỡ để ubuntu tận 350gb. h e muốn chia bớt sang windows kiểu gì ạ? vì có khá nhiều video e muốn xem ở cả 2 hđh
<MrTuxHdb> thì em dùng gparted mà phân vùng lại thôi chứ sao
